# Valley of the Dead: Chapter 1 "A gathering of heroes"



## Myth and Legend (Sep 26, 2009)

**thummmm* *thummmm* *thummmm* *thummmm* *thummmm** The sound of the cathedral bells, muffed by the distance and the light morning breeze, echoed trough the peaceful autumn countryside surrounding Angelwatch. The town's white and gray buildings, made of stone and lime covered brick, now shone with the light of the morning sun, marking the center of the wide grassy plain that was the heart of Muirlane.

The scenery was fascinatingly beautiful, the yellow grass, brown leaves and clear blue sky showing the magnificent spleandor of autumn in the central regions of Danu.

On the Western Road, a paved and wide trade route leading towards the city lying in the distance, a long stream of people, carts and wagons  slowly made their way away from Angelwatch. The populace seemed disheartened and gloomy in comparisson to the colourful crowd, that now  marched towards the town.

All manner of traders, bards, adventurers, mercenaries and peddlers  eagerly ventured forward, making their way to this new place of excitement and dynamic events, their bold and cheery faces making more than one retreating commoner shake his or her head with lack of comprehension.

One of the adventurers advancing towards the town of Angelwatch was Peth Hethas, a short and slender Gnome, with tanned skin and gray hair pulled back in a tight braid. He walked steadily, keeping his distance from the other travelers and had apparently submerged himself in thoughts.

A little ways behind the Gnome, rode a large, muscular man, with flowing brown hair and blue eyes, his armour and shield polished to a blinding shine. It was as if Kyelingar Godtouched had walked out of a fairytail and was now here to save the day. However, his vigilant eyes surveying the surrounding countriside and the stream of travelers, proved he was not light hearted by any means.

The noise of the cart wheels crackling along the pavement was accompanied by talking, the beating of hooves and trio of dogs barking at a cow that slowly and quite uncaringly followed a wagon. However by far the most noise was caused by the curses of a very fat man with a round straw hat, who apparently was quite vexed by his indiferrent donkey, that had decided to stop on the side and start grazing on the dry autumn grass despite it's masters' wishes to cointinue moving.

A little way's off, on the left side of the paved road, a little girl sat on the ground, dressed in a worn and simple gray dress woven of crude hemp. Her attire had been stiched in several places, and her feet were bare, covered with semi healed bruises and scratches, while the rest of her was covered wtih dirt and dust. The girl was skinny, no older than eight, with long messy brown hair and hazel eyes that were now red with tears.

If one could see past the girl's unwashed clothes and dirt covered face, he would note her apparent cuteness. She now sat on a small grassy rising to the side of the road and sobbed quietly. None of the travelers seemd to mind her however, both the ones going out of Angelwatch and the ones traveling towards it.


****
*​

Meanwhile, at the Southern gate of Angelwatch, that marked the spot where the road from Targellis made it's entrance, a crowd was gathering. The ringing of the cathedral bells was very loud, almost overcomming the buzzing of the large group of people that now populated the small mud-covered plaza in front of the massive wooden doors of the Gatehouse. 

The city walls were tall, made of white stone and quite thick, and were surrounded by wooden shacks and hovels. All manner of peddlers and traders were shouting over one another, trying to sell everything from salted fish to linen clothes. The crowd's interest however, was drawn elsewhere for the moment.

Apparently the people were excited by an unusial scene - a large man with thick red hair, left to hang freely beneath his shoulders and clad in leather armour, with an axe hanging from the holster on his hip and a grand composite longbow on his back, stood in the center of the crowd. He towered over everyone, but even larger than him was a magnificent white ram, it's massive muscular body bigger than even the strongest bull. The animal seemed intelligent and quite aware of it's dominant physique, and now observed the much smaller humans around it with quickly shifting eyes.

The man had raised his muscular right hand, and from it's grasp hung four bloody decapitated heads, suspended by their hair as gruesome trophies. *"This is what you will find in the countryside! Angelwatch is not safe anymore!"*

The man's voice boomed, momentarily dwarfing all other sounds in the small mud covered plaza. As more and more travelers approached the scene, the crowd grew larger, now only a handfull of people being able to reach the gate and make it inside the city.

One of the newcommers was a very tall and muscular lad, green eyed, blond and clad in chainmail, as if he had come out of a young maiden's dream. Maximus calmly eyed the gathering, briefly surveying the group of people and the large, wild looking man in the middle.

Further out of the way, where there were less people and less noise, stood yet another giant of a man. His silvery hair and metallic eyes contrasted with his untamed feral look, as Sansalar reluctantly stopped to observe the situation. His scimitar remained sheathed, but the walking stick in his hands seemed eerily capable of dealing out punishment.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Sep 27, 2009)

Peth pauses between steps, his attention caught by the unusual -- the child on the side of the road. Taking a step to get out of traffic, he stands still for a moment, travellers passing him by absentmindedly.

Never one to rush in, he cocks his head curiously and examines the girl from a safe distance. His hand brushes the pouch at his belt, unconsciously checking that his treasured journal and pen are close at hand in case anything worth recording were to occur.

After a moment, having satisfied himself that nothing dangerous or untoward seems likely to occur, he steps forward. "May I perhaps be of some assistance, young lady? Your clothes are in quite shocking condition." Tactfully, he does not mention the evident bruises, although he does call to mind several spells for healing, should they be necessary.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 27, 2009)

"So this is Anglewatch?" says the green eyed paladin when he enters the city. 

He moves in to listen to more of what the man with the giant ram had to say. _"I should see about finding new companions. I expect many others have come around for the same reason as I."_ 

 Maximus calls out to the big man, "When was this, can we expect an attack?" He crosses his arms as he waits, keeping an eye out for potential allies.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 27, 2009)

The little girl sniffed and raised her head. *"I lost Tatters!"* she said with a sobbing voice, while grabbing her left index finger. *"I uh... um... I got scared and i dropped him."* The girl's eyes began tearing up again as she spoke with her thin trembling voice.

[sblock]And the first check in the game goes to cheshire_grin  Roll a Spot check for me please! IC is up by the way.[/sblock]

***


The red haired man eyed Maximus with a discerning stare, before answering with his thunderous voice. *"This* - he waived the decapitated heads of what seemed to be severely decaying cadavers - *I found them just outside of town, in Miller's Field. That's half a league to the North-East for you newcomer. The dead have never been so ferocious, to be wandering past the Reaper's Gate, I know that much. More men are needed to guard the populace, instead that gathering of Paladins and Clerics intend to rush head-first in the Valley."
*
The man paused as he mounted the heads on a long pole, making them seem like some grim victory trophy.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Sep 27, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> The little girl sniffed and raised her head. *"I lost Tatters!"* she said with a sobbing voice, while grabbing her left index finger. *"I uh... um... I got scared and i dropped him."* The girl's eyes began tearing up again as she spoke with her thin trembling voice.
> 
> [sblock]And the first check in the game goes to cheshire_grin  Roll a Spot check for me please! IC is up by the way.[/sblock]



[sblock]
Wasn't sure how you wanted me to roll, so I used Invisible Castle...

1d20+5 = 24

Also, I'll take Dark Orange as my speech color.
[/sblock]

"And who is Tatters, youngling? Where were you when you dropped it, and what frightened you?" Peth asks all three questions with equal interest; all knowledge is worth having, after all. As he waits for the answer, he glances at the index finger she's clutching, seeking clues.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 27, 2009)

On closer inspection, it is apparent that the girl's bruises and cuts are shallow and most likely caused by her playing barefoot in the wilderness. Her dress is old and worn, but the tears in it are obviously due to it's state of disrepair, rather than caused by aggression of some kind.

The child seems nervous talking to Peth, the way she is pulling her finger and twisting her arms as she speaks suggests that she is over excited and probably in shock.

*"Tatters is not an IT, he's my friend! *- the girl speaks louder now, she seems passionate about the subject, almost as if she were scolding the Gnome. - *I dropped him when i saw the White Lady at the lover's bridge. I shouldn't have left him there, but i was scared! He will be mad at me now."*

The girl gets up and starts walking in a circle, holding her head in her arms.

*"Tatters doesn't like it when i leave him somewhere. He gets reeeealy mad if i go play without him. Will you help me find him?"* The girl blurts out the sentaces in rapid succession, and judging by her intonation and tempo you get the feeling that by far the worst thing is Tatters being mad at her.

[sblock]Roll Knowledge: Local to see how much you know about the White Lady[/sblock]


----------



## cheshire_grin (Sep 27, 2009)

Peth gives a simple half-bow, without a hint of sarcasm or insincerity; as he straightens, his eyes sharpen as they always do at the hint of a mystery.

"I did not mean to offend; I am but a newcomer to Angelwatch. I'm sure Tatters will forgive you, if you were frightened."


_Could Tatters be more than a simple girl's plaything? A magical doll perhaps? And what is this White Lady, to terrify her so that she drops a treasured friend?_

These thoughts flash through Peth's analytical mind in mere moments as he wracks his memory for anything relating to a White Lady. 

[sblock]
Knowledge (local): 1d20 + 8 = 16
Note that if the White Lady is undead, a magical beast, an outsider, or an elemental and the "identify a creature" portion of Collector of Stories applies, I get an additional +5.
[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sensalar shakes his head in disgust, momentarily clearing the silver hair hanging limply before his eyes from long days of traveling.
"So the rumors are true," he whispers to himself. "and the taint has touched beyond the warriors of this fair land to drive the good people to contemplate exile."
He searches for a concealed place to take on the familiar aspect of the hawk and observe the forming crowd and the large man at it's center more discreetly.
"This situation will never do." he thinks.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2009)

Watching the exchange of the girl and gnome from a short distance away, Kye is touched by the little girls story. The man's big heart fills with the pain of her loss and he knows that to stop this sorrow he must act once again.

*"Blessings from Helm to you little ones," *he says to the girl and gnome*. "And fortune has smiled on you this day, for the chosen of Helm has heard your plight! and The Watcher has moved my heart to help thee in thy time of need."*

He unstraps his shield and adjusts the hilt of a sword that sticks up from behind his left shoulder. *"Pray tell me where do we seek the White Lady?" *he asks armor clanking as he adjusts straps and gear.

[sblock=spells]
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1 level: Bless, Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds(3d8+8), Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, Magic Weapon;Greater, d= Spell Immunity

Turn undead = 11/11
Protictuve ward = 1/1
Feat of strength = 1/1
Metamagic rod = 3/3 [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 29, 2009)

Peth's potent memory and his vast mental collection of lore reward him with the local story of the White Lady. Before he can make use of the information however, a large mail clad man interrupts the conversation. He has the appearance and manner of a Cleric, and speaks quite eloquently.

The little girl seems intimidated and quite lost at Kye's words however. She scurries away when he adjusts his weapon and shield, and now stands five feet away from the two adults. *"Wh.. what?"* She doesn't seem to understand most of what Kye said, but does her best to answer with as serious an expression as an eight year old could muster. *"I don't have any pl... plinght, but i can ask Merry if we have some in the house. If i get you this plinght, will you help me find Tatters?"*



***​

Sensalar stands a little ways off from the crowd, and he can see that the rickety old wooden shacks and pavilions around the Sotuh Gate form a sort of small slum type district, and there are numerous narrow and muddy passageways between them, most of which are littered with rotting garbage and debris. Some half a mile to the North-West the Aasimar's keen vision can spot the shining of a stream, and the shades of a small glen. Everything else around Angelwatch is flat, green and yellow autumn farmlands and fields.

Meanwhile, the large man soon finishes mounting the zombie heads on his improvised battle standard, and continues talking. *"Angelwatch is full of newcomers, most are looking for easy coin and adventure.* - he almost spits the last word out. - *However some are here to help. Those of you, who are men of worth and who do not wish to follow the Lathandreans in their Crusade, I say let us organize patrols, arm the men and guard the outskirts of town from the advancing horrors of the night!"*

Some of the younger lads in the crowd begin to cheer, but a large part of the people's faces turn sour as they begin walking away. Murmurs such as *"Let the town guard do it."* and *"Why should i risk my skin fer nottin."* could be heard here and there.



***​

The pleasant singing of birds and the washing of the nearby stream are all that can be heard in the small grove that goes along Willow Creek. A few hundred feet from the narrow path that leads from the Northern mountains to Angelwatch, is where Thok had decided to stop for the night. He can now see that it was a good spot, as no one bothered him during the night, and his campsite is almost impossible to spot from the unpaved path that goes trough the glen, not that anyone used it this early in the morning.

Just as he is wandering what to do next, the Half-orc spots a young human female walking in the distance, dressed in a plain brown dress, that seems to be common for the women of these parts. She is shouting something but the rustling of the autumn forest and the noise of the creek muff her voice. She seems to be looking for something or someone, and is walking in the direction that Thok came from last night



***​

The ringing of the bells of Lathander's grand Cathedral echoes trough Angelwatch, letting the populace know that dawn had arrived once again, dispelling the horrors of the night. The paved round square before the imposing structure is already full of people, as Dawnbringer Ferviel - Angelwatch's High Priest of Lathander, stands on a wooden podium, alongside a tall, middle aged man clad in golden full plate, with a gretsword strapped to his back. The crowd listens to the Dawnbringer's ceremony, some with more zeal than others, but many are quietly talking about the man next to Ferviel.

Surrounding the podium aere more men clad in various types of armour and wielding a variety of weapons, from swords, bills, maces and flails to even staffs. They all seem to be associated with the Temple to Lathander, as their armour and shields are covered with gold, or at least painted with bright yellow, and the sunrise emblem can be seen on several breastplates.

One of the men watching the ceremony is Dakyras, gray eyed and dark skinned, and skillfully concealed in his cloak. He does not stand out amongst the commoners, but if one looks carefully he will notice the steel in his eyes.

A bit to the side stands Latham Brack, his gentle features and calm face concealing the true power hidden in his arcane magic. Next to him stands a hooded figure, that closely watches anyone who gets too close to Latham.

At the back of the crowd, with his back to the stone wall behind him, stands Alevyth Balwer, a seemingly perfect human lad. So perfect in appearance in fact, that if one is to look at him with concentration he would be shocked to find no disproportion or flaw.

Soon the Cleric of Lathander finishes his ceremony and blesses everyone in attendance. He steps away and lets the man next to him speak, and a sudden silence falls over the crowd.

*"Greetings citizens of Angelwatch, blessed be all by the Morninglord!"* His voice is deep, smooth and calm. The man talks like a noble, and his manners are impeccable. He now stands before the crowd with his hands behind his back, the sun gleaming off his polished suit of gold encrusted full plate. *"I am Lazarus Trimenheim, a Paladin of Lathander. Some of you may have heard of me or of one of my many exploits. I have not come here to boast however, but to bring you most fortunate news. Me and my brothers in faith will rid your fine town of the undead menace once and for all."*

A roaring comes from the crowd, and it takes some time before Lazarus can tame them with gestures. *"I am sure the Morninglord is pleased with your enthusiasm, indeed there is a goodly deed to be done! I now summon all men of skill and aptitude amongst you, to come and approach my subordinate, Sir Andrew* - the Paladin points towards one of the men that are on the ground in front of the podium. He is donning red and gold plate mail, and has a great red brush like ornament on his helmet. - *And enlist your services in writing and in heart, so that together we may vanquish this evil!"* Lazarus finishes his speech and observes the crowd with an approving gaze, as the cheering is resumed once more.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

At first a look of bewilderment comes over Kye's face, but then he understands and smiles as he takes of his helment to show the frightened girl his smile.

*"Nay, Little One ye need not offer any reward to the Hand of Helm," *he says cupping his helment under his arm, it's plume blowing in the light breeze. *"I will help in the retrieval of your lost friend and with The Vigilant One to guide us we shall prevail!" *He looks to the gnome and smiles again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2009)

Thok scratched his head. He knew his presence was hard to bare, and that probably the lass would run away as he approaches, but decided there was nothing better to do, since he has already eaten his breakfast and take care of his other less honorable biological needs. Snuffing, the hulk donned his armor made of pelts of slain beasts and walks towards the woman, with his massive greatsword resting over his shoulder. He held the grip with a relaxed open hand


----------



## cheshire_grin (Sep 30, 2009)

Peth notes the girl's confusion and turns to the newcomer, a look of polite patience on his weathered face. He slips, almost unconsciously, into the speech rhythyms he practices as a formal Sage.

"I do not know you, traveler, but I will offer this valuable bit of knowledge: You do not know what it is you risk, making such an offer blindly. Nonetheless, your generosity speaks well of you, and I am sure the girl will be glad of such protection as your worthy self can offer. I would ask in return that, having intruded upon a private conversation, you consider the benefit of all before any... precipitous actions."

_Lost scrolls of Anariel, but the man brings out the pompous ass in me. Ah, well, Peth, make the best of it; he certainly appears suitable as a bodyguard, and you can't fault his enthusiasm._

Turning to the girl, he assumes a more serious expression. "I have heard of your White Lady, and I understand your fear--you are right to be cautious. Let us retrieve Tatters, youngling, and hope we can do so without disturbing the sad creature."


----------



## Theroc (Sep 30, 2009)

Alevyth watches quietly, musing on the ceremony.  He was tempted to sign up, but if all those of the faith were leaving the town to take the fight to the Undead, who would protect the townsfolk?  Alevyth decided that, for now at least, the youth would observe events in the town and assess whether or not his skills would be best put to use in the town or out in the Valley taking the fight to the tormented.  His own armor was well cared for if not elaborate, though the showy displays made him both envious and leery at the same time.

The cost of that pomp could have fed several of the townsfolk for months, perhaps even a year, depending.  Perhaps the man's virtues lie elsewhere...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

Looking like a young man with his hand in the cookie jar Kye blushes then smiles again at the fatherly gnome. 

*"Pray tell you are correct protocals must be observed!" *He exclaims putting on his helment. He slides the huge long blade from his scarrab and the rune covered blade gleams on this clear day. 

Kneeling on both knees before the little girl he says holding the sword lengthwise before him, *"I am Kyelingar Godtouched, the Hand of Helm,  Eye of The Watcher, and Fist of The Vigilant One. Please accept me and Yasaderian, The Ghostblade in thy service, and we will protect thee from all harm." *Kye stays kneeling his head lowered and the sword held out before him, he hardly seems to breath.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 30, 2009)

When the Gnome talks the little girl nods with excitement and waves her hands. *"Yes the Lady is scary! Tatters shouldn't be mad at me for running away right?"*

The little girl displays a puzzled look on her face at first, but even if she does not understand most of Kye's talk, when she sees him kneeling she smiles. *"You look just like one of the knights from the pictures!"* the girl claps her hands and giggles.* "I'm Jill. -* the girl introduces herself and puts on a mischievous smile. - *Can i ride on your shoulders?"*



***​

As the human lass approaches Thok can hear her voice, shouting* "JILL! JIIIIIL! JILL YOU BETTER NOT BE HIDING FROM ME YOUNG LADY!"*. She seems a bit frustrated, walking on the path and slightly raising the edge of her dress when she has to go trough a muddy patch of road.

She seems preoccupied at first but it becomes apparent when she notices the large Half Orc Barbarian, as she freezes mid-sentence and stops, showing confusion on her face. She then immediately smiles and waves her hand. The young woman does not approach any further however.

*"Hello there mister Half-Orc. Have you seen a little girl running around these parts?"* Her voice is surprisingly calm and melodious, and she seems knowledgeable - it is not usual for common folk to distinguish between Orc and Half-Orc.

As she is now closer Thok can see the Human girl's beauty. Her hair is long, thick and shiny with the colour of chestnuts, and her eyes are large, wide and light gray. With her milky white skin, nice round breasts and apparently pleasing smile, this girl is obviously an exceptional beauty among her kind.

[sblock]Spot check please  Also Sense Motive if you feel like it. The girl is gorgeous by the way. Think CHA 20..[/sblock]




***



As the young man watches the ceremony in quiet contemplation, he looks around the square. Among the commoners there are some of the adventuring profession, and it is almost impossible to spot a man grabbed in the robes of a mage, that just now entered the square.

He seems confident and unfriendly, his demeanor largely contradicting the cheer of the crowd. He looks around with a disgruntled look on his face and shouts. *"A job for any adventurer going to the Valley! Gold to be had by the hundreds of thousands! Come on!"*

Several men and women approach him almost immediately, and start conversing in a lower tone. The Paladin on the podium seems interested as well, as he gestures towards one of his subordinates, sending him over to investigate.

Meanwhile it can be seen in the distance down Market Street, that the menagerie of a rich or high ranking man approaches the square - half a dozen armed guards riding around a red and white enclosed carriage, pulled by two magnificent black horses.


----------



## jager0727 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sensalar moves toward a deserted alleyway, being careful not to seem out of place. Once he feels he is out of the preoccupied crowds' sight he takes the form of a hawk and glides toward the square to listen in on the would be crusaders gathering for the valley patrols.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2009)

The half orc is slightly confused by the turn of events. Thok is always confused by everything, so this is by no mean strange to him. Putting a thick finguer on his lower lip, he looks distractly around him, trying to spot a human boy. That's because he has problems recognizing name's genders. *"Hmmm Thok not see hethinks." *He scratches his dirty hair.* "But Jill sound boy name to mighty Thok"* the barbarian states, eying the woman quite obviously. He understood in that moment why his father would rape one of those. 
_
Spot: 16
Sense motive: 13_


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 30, 2009)

Latham Brack had watched the proceedings with a look of bemusement. With a smirk on his face he wondered silently what ulterior motives had brought a _famed_ crusader such as Lazarus Trimenheim and his entourage to this town and its problems. Quite certain it wasn't to merely vanquish the taint of undeath, Latham stood confident in his decision to come here, his notion of some true hidden power driving him to stand and listen to such a blatant show of asshattery.

Eyebrows raised at the newcomer-wizard's exclamations of gold and more gold, Latham spots the carriage with its guard in tow.

*"Come on, Keht, let's get out of here,"* Latham states absently to the heavily cloaked figure next to him. The two turn as one and move through the thronging masses, pushing past several here and there, the enchanter's shoulder bumping into the ornately plated shoulder of a picturesque male with crystalline eyes and slightly blueish skin. Latham gives him a confused, and quite rude, look as he passes by, followed by a forearm from Keht into the man's chest pushing him further out of the way.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 30, 2009)

Alevyth was paying attention to the crowd formin ahead when he felt a form connect with his own, being jarred to his immediate location as he looked to the man who bumped into him, being greeted with an unsavory glance.  Alevyth immediately began attempting to concentrate on whether or not the man was evil, trusting in whatever Divinity was watching over him to aid his vision.  Even as he did so, he felt a man press against his chest in an effort to move him back.

Alevyth's hand rose to catch the arm, pulling it from his chest before speaking.  "Ho there... there's no need to be pushy... so much simpler to just ask me to step aside, is it not?"  The youth replied, his hand still holding the wrist he'd seized, to ensure that at least one of them did not simply walk away.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Sep 30, 2009)

Peth pats the girl reassuringly on the shoulder. "I think it would be very unfair for Tatters not to forgive you for being scared for such a good reason."

Then he turns to Kyelingar, his face very serious. "I have read of the White Lady several times; as best I can determine she is an incorporeal creature of some significant power. Drawing her attention, let alone her ire, would be extremely unwise."

_Not that I expect that to make much of an impression on this... eager young man._ He sighs internally.

All the same, the little gnome's heartbeat quickens at the mere mention of the White Lady; the sources he had seen were woefully inconsistent regarding her actual appearance, demeanor, powers, and intentions. Any tiny scrap of information he could glean about her would be well worth whatever small effort need be made to retrieve the girl's doll-or whatever Tatters turned out to be.

Peth smiles at the girl's request and quirks an eyebrow at Kyelingar, waiting to see how he responds.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 30, 2009)

Although not the sharpest of minds, Thok's battle experience and natural cunning quickly allow him to weigh the girl over for what she is other than a beautiful female. He notices the dagger on her hip, and what can only be a spell component pouch on her right side. She wears a ring on her finger that seems too valuable in contrast with her plain dress.

He does feel she is honest in her displayed demeanor, and does not sense any attempt at trickery, although it is not as easy to concentrate on her face just for the sheer purpouse of judging her expression. The girl smiles and shakes her head, while remaining stationary.

*"Jill is a girl - that's a female name in our parts. She is my little sister and she ran away to play in the wilderness again. So... what brings a strong man like you to our town?"*

Her voice is sweet and incredibly calm, and the lass's gray eyes meet Thok's for a moment, lacking in fear or prejudice.

[sblock] Voda use the *sblock *tabs for rolls next time please  Everyone else - I'll wait for you guys to roleplay your conversations out, and give a chance to the slower posters as well. I do want the action to be moving evenly for all the PCs. Also, cheshire_grin - very good RPing so far![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2009)

*"Uohm... Thok wanders. Walks a lot, from home. Then comes here. Thok heard nice people here need help with things. Thok helps, he is big. Bu Thok needs food and gold, he helps for food. And gold."*
The halforc stares empty minded at the girl.* "And who you be? Thok thinks you be witch of sorts. Like shaman Harknok." *The massive barbarian seems to be trying to remember something. He takes about a minute, and frowns.* "Thok don't like sorcery... Confuses Thok... So don't be making funny things with that little knife and that magic dust bag, and Great Thok will help you find your brother...er...sister." *


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2009)

Standing before the girl Kye turns Yasaderian's blade so it points to the sky. *"It saddens me Little Mistress Jill, but the Hand of Helm must ever be ready to strike," *he says, bowing low the sword dipping before him as he sweeps it wide to his side. *"But after our victory against the White Lady, I will gladly houst thee onto thy shoulders to declare are victory!"  *

Kye then straps on his sheild and turns to the gnome. *"Lead on the Fist of The Vigilant One Master Gnome for he is ready to strike."*

[sblock=ooc]You were right everything the gnome said had no effect on him. Here we go again, I'll try to keep him in check but it will be hard. -HM [/sblock]


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 1, 2009)

Peth stares at Kyelingar, deep misgivings evident on his face.

"I should add that I have no knowledge or evidence of the Lady being evil; my point was merely that angering her unnecessarily is unwise; I see no reason we cannot simply retrieve Tatters and be on our way without complication." Turning to Jill, he adds, "Lead the way, youngling."

As they walk, Peth begins planning how to get Jill and himself safely away if the Helmite can't contain himself; his fingers pat his spell component pouch several times, checking that his spell components are intact and ready for use.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 5, 2009)

*Everyone:* Despite the awkward timing and a situation that calls for no such thoughts, each of our heroes remembers something he is fond of and makes hims smile. The pleasant memories surges trough your minds and brings about a feeling of hope and joy despite the grim situation in Angelwatch. It is almost as if a higher benevolent force is giving you encouragement and cheer.

[sblock]It's Myth's birthday today! I turn 24  Everyone gets a temporary + 2 "pure" bonus to Int, Wis and Cha for the rest of the day. You may factor it in your skills/spells.[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 5, 2009)

After most of the people leave to listen to the mage and paladin, Maximus approaches the big man. "It is my usual tendency to hunt down evil, but I see the logic in your words, if everyone leaves, who _will_ defend the town?" Maximus draws his red bladed sword and asks "Are you with an organization, like this town's watch?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Alevyth's hand rose to catch the arm, pulling it from his chest before speaking.  "Ho there... there's no need to be pushy... so much simpler to just ask me to step aside, is it not?"  The youth replied, his hand still holding the wrist he'd seized, to ensure that at least one of them did not simply walk away.




Latham noticed Keht's movement stopped and then he heard the words spoken to his friend. He turns and notices the monk looking at the Enchanter with a confused _do I punch him_ look. With a quick scrunch of his face and a barely noticeable shake of the head, Latham replies in lieu of his confused cohort, *"He doesn't speak the language, I'm afraid. And if I had to stop and ask politely each person to move out of my way, well then I'd be here all day wouldn't I? You understand."* 

He fixes the man with a firm gaze, a look like he's speaking to a simpleton. When he notices the unreleased grip, he takes a step closer and speaks quietly and slowly. *"He's ripped off limbs for less,"* he says in reference to the wrist-grab.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 5, 2009)

*"He doesn't speak the language, I'm afraid. And if I had to stop and ask politely each person to move out of my way, well then I'd be here all day wouldn't I? You understand."*

Alevyth frowned softly.  "I'm sure this far back in the crowd, you could afford to take a few moments to show common courtesy.  What if you'd struck an elderly woman?  Why she'd have fallen onto the street in the crowd, and possibly be trampled..."

As the man drew closer, Alevyth prepared himself for possible conflict, having dealt with those who use concealed weapons in public like this previously.

*"He's ripped off limbs for less,"  "*So, he does not speak the common tongue, and he murders people who don't appreciate being rudely bumped into.  He sounds like a fellow bound for the gallows, and shortly after the Nine Hells."  The boy replies in irritation, debating whether he should strike down this strange-looking being, to protect future innocents from his rampages, or whether he should wait until he caught this next rage.  He very slowly released his grip, looking sternly at Latham.

"I had best not catch him dismembering anyone, or he and I will most certainly have troubles.  You understand."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2009)

With eyebrows raised, *"Most assuredly, I understand."* He turns and walks away, the tall, cloaked figure in tow. After a few steps, Latham turns and walks backwards away from the armored threatener, *"Oh, and so you're aware, it's quite likely to survive after your arm gets torn off."* He turns once more and shrugs, stating loudly and sarcastically with his back turned, *"Who knew?!"*


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2009)

*"AH!! Can you not feel that Master Gnome?" *Kye asks feeling the rare raidant warmth fill him. *"Truly our quest be blessed by Helm." *

*"The Wacher, even now shows us that he will help us prevail against the White Lady." *


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 6, 2009)

Jill smiles at both men and claps her hands with excitement. *"Race you to the bridge!"* is all the warning Peth and Kye get before she storms off trough the field, her bare feet obviously used to running.

The Western road has become more crowded than before, but the people leaving Angelwatch are just as gloomy, and the ones coming in - just as apathetic.

The morning sun still shines brightly, but dark clouds can be seen coming from the North, suggesting that the weather will probably worsen by noon.




***



The girl smiles radiantly and lifts up the edge of her dress slightly in a gracious curtsy.* "My name is Merry, but I am sorry to disappoint - I am no witch, only a talented girl that has learned a few tricks over the years spent bringing heavy tankards of ale to caravan guards and other rough men."* 

With a gracious and overly emphasized motion that does not seem threatening to the Half Orc, the girl produces a thin silver instrument that Thok would call a flute, and puts it to her lips. She plays a lively tune, and even if it's only for a few seconds and not particularly inspired, the Half Orc can judge that Merry is as skilled with her instrument as the Barbarian is with is sword. The girl then stops playing and smiles warmly once again.

*"Now then Thok, i don't have much gold to spare really, but tell you what - If you come and help me find Jill I will treat you to all the food and ale you want tonight at the tavern. After all, working as a barwench has it's benefits."
*
Merry smiles once more, her gray eyes shining with an almost ethereal mischievous light.
[sblock]Perform check was 24, just so you know. She is not trying to fascinate Thok therefore no Will save is needed. Just a regular few seconds of music.[/sblock]


***



The large man eyes the crowd, that was now quickly losing interest in the zombie heads and his call to arms, and sends off the ones leaving with a very displeased look on his face. He then turns towards Maximus and judges him, his features softening a bit once the lad speaks. *"Nah, I'm my own organization. The town watch* - he spits loudly and looks around, as if to see if anyone disapproved of his actions. - *they're a sorry bunch of losers, i'll tell you that much! Girly men the lot 'o them! They hide behind their cloaks and shiny shields, and are only good when there's twenty of them to beat up a street urchin for stealing bread."*

The man's great red mane waves around as he speaks more passionately and with a louder voice.* "No they are good for nothings, and that idiot Stutley is greedier than ten Dwarves and their wives! He ain't sendin' men on patrols in the countryside that's for sure. But the people, they need to get the last harvest in before autumn comes in full force at us"*

The large man pauses and apparently tries to calm himself down. *"You are right friend, the people do need protection, even if most of them are yellow bellied! *- he shouts that last part and eyes the crowd, which is growing scarce quickly. From here Maximus can already smell the putrid rotting flesh, hoisted ten feet above their heads. - *I myself am Bran Bloodmane - a Ranger in these parts for the last decade or so. And this* - he slaps the giant ram standing behind him with a mighty swing. - *this is Lobri. Lobri doesn't like Undead, no sir. I think that sometimes his favorite thing in the world is trampling skeletons. Isn't that right boy?"*

The large man laughs and rubs the giant ram's head. The animal bleats in return and shakes it's thick white mane. It is now apparent that the dense curved horns can easily knock down a brick wall, if said wall got on Lobri's bad side.




***



Sensalar shapechanges without interruption and takes to the sky. The morning smells of Angelwatch, coming from all the smoking chimneys of bakeries, kitchens and inns, now filling the air. With his enhanced vision in the form of a bird of prey, he can see what seems to be the main plaza in front of the Angelwatch cathedral of Lathander.

The crowd below is buzzing like a swarm of angry bees, and several men can be seen arguing with a spellcaster on the side. A young boy and an older man also seem to be in a bit of a quarrel at the back of the square. Further on the streets, people go about their daily routine, paying little heed to the ringing of the cathedral bells or the noise coming from the square.

A large horse-drawn carriage painted in white and red approaches the plaza as well, but it is still a few hundred feet away on the Eastern street.

As the Druid observes the countryside, he can see the form of a little human child, running across a grassy plain, with a large human and a gnome walking quickly behind her. They are steadily going further away from the busy Western road, headed towards the small glen and the stream that goes trough it.

Further to the Norht-West he can see two humanoid shapes standing at teh edge of the forest, but they are too far away to be seen clearly.

[sblock] Everything else that happens in the square, Senslar can see. Mainly the stuff below  [/sblock]


***


At the main plaza, the crowd now splits in two. A large part of the men are trying to talk to the Paladins and some have already headed towards the man with the red armour to enroll. A smaller group, has now gathered around the spellcaster who shouted promises of gold earlier. It is uncertain what happened exactly, but several men suddenly start throwing punches at one another, and soon steel is drawn.

The mage seems annoyed and only steps back, but not before casting a spell and producing eight exact copies of himself that now swirl around his position.

Meanwhile the fighting breaks out between what appears to be two groups of adventurers, and in only a few seconds one man falls on the ground, stabbed trough the gut, and two more are injured and fending for their lives. The Paladins seem hesitant to interfere, before Lazarus Trimenheim urges them on with a gesture and angry words that cannot be heard over the commotion.

For a square of battle-eager adventurers, none seem to keen on the idea of joining the fight.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

*"Thok likes beer and food. Big food, big Thok, that's what Thok thinks. Thok helps you out." *decides the barbarian. He frowns slightly, and opens his mouths, as about to say something, but refraining. *"If you come from there"* the halforc points at the path behind Merry* "That means the boy is not there. But Thok was ahead of you, and saw nothing. Thok thinks little boy must have walked by when Thok was sleeping. So, Jill must be farther away on the road." *Apparently satisfied with his reasoning, the smiling Thok starts to walk away. When he notices that the girl is not following, he waves his hand like an idiot, saying *"Here! Follow Big Thok."* quite happy.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 6, 2009)

Had Alevyth not heard more fighting, he may have continued arguing with the rude man and his ill-tempered friend, but something drew the youth's attention.  A fight had broken out, and the youth immediately dashed forward, moving to interpose himself between the combatants.

"Cease and DESIST!  This chaos is unacceptable!  I swear by the Vigilant One that any who does not now lay down their arms I will strike down.  Angelwatch cannot afford to lose more men!"  His voice was stern and strong, he had no doubts about what he was doing.  He would brook no aggression.  While he appeared unarmed, that was deceptive... Alevyth had learned long ago that not everyone would show honor, and prepared himself for those people.  He was always armed.  His deep blue eyes scanning around for signs of acquiescence.  If they were not shown, he would attack any aggressors with his full might.

Despite the situation, Alevyth felt a sense of calm roll over as he remember all those he's helped in his travels.

[sblock=OOC]I hope I don't throw a wrench in here by Alevyth's intervention, but being a protector, he wouldn't tolerate a wanton bloodbath, which is what seems to be erupting amongst the adventurers present.  If my crunch is approved, Alevyth is capable of making 3 Attacks of Opportunity within his 10' reach(morphic reach ability from Warshaper).  If you need more specific actions or rolls, let me know.

Will save: 1d20+7=19

[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sensalar alights inconspicuosly on the grand cathedral to see where the "discussion" leads, hoping to learn more of the threat to angelwatch by listening to the men in line to join the paladin.

He scans the area for a likely spot to return to his natural form should the need arise, and ruffles his feathers in disgust at the fight, readying himself to aid the man trying to calm the crowd if needed.

"The best thing the blights of nature besetting this town could hope for is to turn it's people against themselves." he reflects.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 7, 2009)

The sound of rampant chaos forced Latham to turn and watch. Silently he was glad he had vacated the spot where the violence was occurring, lest someone had scuffed his shoes or worse, actually tried to attack him.

Keht stopped and stood next to the Enchanter, mumbling something low in Githzerai. Facing the crowds Latham shrugged and placed his hands in his pockets where some components lay. The rush of the paladins dispersing amongst the crowd stayed his act. Although he watched with curiosity the young warrior who seemed so egregiously offended that Latham had collided with him and moreso that Keht had shoved him. A smile cracked his face. He wasn't sure why, but Latham had found that hilarious. Sometimes having the Githzerai around just made his life a much more humorous place.

With another shrug, Latham's hand exited the pocket it had been in with a pinch of something, and spoke back in Githzerai to his friend (with a rough translation), *"This ought to make things interesting."*

A few small words and a gesture involving the pinched material forces Latham to smile and watch expectantly. As the flash of glitter erupted in a larger-than-expected fashion, the young Enchanter marveled at the way it seemed brighter and more potent than he'd ever seen. Maybe he'd used too much ground mica, maybe it was just a play with the morning sun, he wasn't quite sure, but he was thankful nonetheless.

Action: Casting Glitterdust (10' Radius) centered in the middle of the fight. Will Save DC 19 to save versus Blinding. That ought to make fighting a bit more difficult.

Edit: Oh, and if the birthday bonus is still in effect, then that's a DC 20 save!


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 7, 2009)

Peth shrugs at the big man, the warmth suffusing him making him less willing to argue religion's finer foolish points just at the moment.

"Whether it be Helm or some other benevolent force, I do feel it. Hopefully it bodes better for us than the clouds swooping down on us do."

He turns and follows Jill at a brisk walk, the edges of his armor fuzzing his silhouette in an eye-watering manner as the sunlight shifts around him. All unaware, he smiles as he watches the young girl skip and run happily in the unexpected surge of well-being.

[sblock=OOC]I assume you meant until the end of the IC day, not the OOC day, right? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2009)

*"Tis Helm Master Gnome, He is watching us this day." *Kye says with a smile. He follows a little to the rear and watches the lands to where the little girl seems headed.


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 12, 2009)

recognizing the strange humans actions and the resulting confusion for what they are, Sensalar sees his opportunity to slip quietly into the crowd.

spellcraft check (glitterdust) (1d20+7=27) 

Sensalar changes forms at the edge of the crowd, reentering near the front where he can clearly hear the paladin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2009)

OOC: This is going at a ver slow peace, is there any possibility of speeding things up?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

Peth and Kye follow Jill trough the meadow, the green grass feeling cold as it is still damp from the morning mists. They soon remove themselves from the noise of the crowded Western road and approach what seems to be a quiet, picturesque glen. A shallow stream cheerfully makes it's way trough, and the adventurers can see a dirt covered path that leads trough the forest and across what seems to be an old bridge.

Jill stops at the edge of the forest, and shouts excitedly:*"This is where i saw the lady! Right there, on the Lover's Bridge. She was crying and i couldn't see her face, but she was right there."* The child's small finger points towards the middle of the arched wooden bridge, that is now empty.



***​

Merry nods in denial and steps forward while talking. *"No, big man. It's a girl we are looking for! You know, like a woman* - she emphasizes her words by slightly lifting her breasts up. - *but smaller. Now let's go I don't want her to get too far in to the wilds."
*
The human girl walks down the path that Thok had come from last night, alongside the large Half Orc.

They soon approach the stream, with an old wooden bridge visible in the distance.


***​ 

Meanwhile, Senslar slips in the crowd unhindered and can hear Lazarus speak. *"Stop them! Use force if necessary. All transgressors must be apprehended and brought to the Cathedral for questioning!"* The Paladin commander remains stationary, but High Priest Ferviel displays an angered face and jumps down from the podium, where he subsequently shoves his way trough the crowd, headed for the other end of the square.

In the battle, nobody seems to have paid heed to Alevyth - the combatants do not stop fighting but nobody seems interested in attacking him either.

As if as a joke, thick metallic dust the color of sunflowers is conjured up right in the middle of the fight. This causes much chaos and confusion, as men fumble with their weapons and start tripping over their own feet. Alevyth himself is caught and the spell is just too irritating for him to ignore the effects - all he can see now is a fog of sparkling golden particles.

The Paladins come rushing forward however, and draw their weapons. For the people who are not caught in the blinding effect, it is now apparent that the situation will not turn for the better. The combatants are isolated, the crowd now pushing away from them, and a clear field of about ten feet separates the two groups.

One of the men that swings his sword around in a clumsy attempt to hit someone, gets knocked down by the red armored Paladin's heavy steel shield. The loud ring, the cracking of his skull and the sound of the man's body hitting the floor can be heard by everyone.

*"STOP OR YOU WILL ALL BE EXECUTED IN THE NAME OF LATHANDER!" *thunders the man's voice, and a part of the combatants freeze in place. Some of the more stubborn fighters continue waving their weapons madly, and are subsequently brought down with pommel strikes and punches by yet more Paladins.

As Latham and Keht observe the chaos, they fail to notice a figure standing on the side. *"You seem to take pleasure in this situation Wizard* - the voice belongs to Dawnbringer Ferviel, who spit the word _Wizard_ out as if it were poison. - *You will come with me so that your part in this offense to His crusade can be judged. And* - Ferviel raises his mail clad fist and points towards the spellcaster. - *I will have none of your tricks! Do i make myself clear?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2009)

*"Ahm... Fine, little woman with little breasts. Thok understands." *the hulking beast says, as he moves along the road. He watches around, and at the young woman, not completely trusting her.
As the pair stride alongside the stream, the halforc states. *"Water" * and closes up, drinking from the small river, after kneeling next to it. He then stands and cleans his dripping jab with his forearm. *"Tastes funny" he says "Probably cows be nearby, Thok thinks water tastes a little cowish."* Suddenly the man realized that he was delaying the youngster in the search of her sister.* "Thok says nothing else, lets go."* he determines and strides along with his long legs.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2009)

Taking a firmer grip on Yasaderian, Kye starts towards the bridge. *"Stay thee here Mistress Jill, we will see if this troubled soul is stil about," *he says dropping his visor in place. 

With a muffled voice Kye says to the gnome, *"I shall take thee top, look around the base for this White Lady. Together we shall pervail and basket in Helm's Glory the rest of this day." *The young warrior strides with purpose towards the bridge.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2009)

OOC: I love your character Holyman, makes me laugh a lot.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 13, 2009)

Peth watches the big, armored man stomp towards the bridge, half in amusement and half in exasperation.

"Oh yes, let us _basket_ in his glory," he mutters to himself wryly. Turning to Jill, he motions for her to stay put, then turns and slips towards the bridge, vanishing from sight and sound almost instantly.

Peth approaches the slope down towards the underside of the bridge, his eyes and ears probing for any sign of danger or of Tatters.

[sblock=OOC]
Hide check: 1d20+13 = 33
Move Silently check: 1d20+4 = 24

Oops, forgot the +2 bonus -- 35 and 26 respectively, then. Man, I hope I don't need those 20s for combat... 
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 13, 2009)

Latham stares at the oaf for a few moments, wondering if he should risk any _tricks_, as was so eloquently stated by this moron pointing straight into his face. He turns and looks at Keht, who seems to be taking the supposed threat to great offense. Uttering a few words in Githzerai meant to stay the monk, the enchanter looks back at the paladin with a hint of irritability. *"I suppose I could go with you, a man without authority here in Angelwatch. But really I seek no reward for my peacekeeping,"* he smiles sarcastically, demeaning the man to his face. *"However, if you insist on rewarding me for my efforts, then I must invoke the right to bring my representation,"* a nod of his head indicates he was referring to Keht, who stands with his arms crossed, ready to punch the paladin in the throat at a moment's notice. *"And if you should refuse me my right, then you just might see what tricks I am truly capable of,"* he spits out the word with venom and spite but appears to be ready to follow.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Alevyth was quite ready to engage the enemy, as the dust began obscuring his vision, causing him to be unable to see the field of battle.  Trying to wave the dust out of his vision, his right arm, possessing no weapon, waved agitatedly in front of him as if attempting to swat a fly.  Realizing it was of no avail, the Paladin simply readied his shield, preparing to attack any who attacked him, but would not initiate aggressions knowing that the paladins of Lathander were intervening.  While the young Paladin's goal was noble, he had a feeling that may not matter if he did not acquiesce.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready action to attack anyone who strikes at Alevyth with his kneeblade
1d20+8=28, 1d6+2=7 Critical Threat, confirmation roll
1d20+8=19
Additional damage if threat is confirmed
1d6+2=5

Of course, I roll up a critical threat in the 'storybased' portion of the adventure...   lol[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 13, 2009)

*"Wooow, how'd you do that?!"* Jill shouts excitedly when the Gnome disappears. *"You must be reeealy good at hide and seek." *she states matter-of-factly and starts walking around, looking at the ground.* "Tell me if you find Tatters... And don't touch him! He doesn't like it when other people play with him."*

Kye steps on the wooden beams, his heavy mail clad boots producing a low thumping sound as he walks over the aged oak. The bridge is curved, about four feet wide, with a low protective fence on each side. There is nothing out of the ordinary with this construction. Kye can feel that he morning has suddenly gotten much colder, as a brisk chill slips under his armor and clothes.

Peth goes under the bridge, his short stature allowing him to walk standing up beneath the otherwise low hanging construction. Two rows of thick square beams support the bridge, and the stream running below it seems fast and about two-three feet deep. There is nothing to be noticed at a first glance here, either.

[sblock] Spot checks, Listen checks, and a Search check if anyone intends to actually do a concentrated serach. [/sblock]

Merry seems genuinely shocked, she raises her finger and points to the Norht-West. *"Yes there is a farm there and... never mind..."*

The girl smiles and continues on. *"JILL! JILL WHERE ARE YOU?"* she resumes shouting, and looks around with her pretty gray eyes.

[sblock] Spot and Listen for Thok. - 2 penalty on listen because Merry is shouting right next to him.[/sblock]


***
​
Alevyth stands alert, sensing the commotion around him. As an experienced warrior, he has learned to use other channels of information, besides eyesight. Just in time, he senses the killing intent of what seems to be a large man swinging to his side. The awkwardly flawless appearance of the lad now matched the perfect strike he disperses towards his attacker.

Alevyth's knee shoots out, closing the distance between him and what he can only assume is a big, foul smelling mercenary. The man stinks like sweat, garlic and sour wine, and grunts something like *"Outta my way ye queer!"*, seconds before the lad's knee sinks deep in the man's entrails.

With a scream, the attacker grabs his gut and pulls back, but a piece of bowel is caught on Alevyth's blade, which causes his attacker to drop to his knees, shouting with pain.

In a moment's notice, the young Paladin can sense someone approaching from behind.

[sblock] Roll a Listen check, -10 penalty for the battle and the screaming of the disemboweled man. Roll a Reflex save as well. [/sblock]


The Cleric pins his eyes as if he is trying to bore a hole in Latham's skull. They seem to glow with a strange blue glow, which suggests a permanent enchantment of some sort. He then speaks, in fluent Githzerai:

[sblock=Githzerai]*Keep your dog on it's leash, and spare me your half assed threats boy! You will come with me now, or I will shove this man's head up your Wizardly arse *- he nods towards Keht.[/sblock] 
*
"Your peacekeeping botched the Paladin's attempt at stopping the violence, and turned the fight in to a massacre. But if you are as smart as you think, you should have known what the effects of your Glitterdust spell would be. So this means you wanted to cause more strife, which in my eyes, makes you just as guilty as the rest of the troublemakers."*

With that, Ferviel puts his hands on the glowing heavy mace hanging from his belt and awaits a response. He seems alert, and quite battle hardened from this distance. His face is scarred in several places, and his dirty blond hair shows signs of gray around the temples. Beneath his cloak and robes of a Priest of Lathander, one can see a very plain and durable suit of plate armour, that has been dented and scratched in battle more than once and lacks the shine and polish of Lazarus's suit.

[sblock]Roll and int check. If it's above 15, Roll a Spellcraft check for me. This is a little bonus info for you  [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Alevyth's body felt the satisfaction of a well placed blow on what seemed to be one of those the Watcher saw as a threat to the natural order, one who caused the pain Ilmater encouraged his faithful to take upon themselves.  KNowing that the pain he inflicted on this man would spare others pain, he pulled back hoping the blow would cause the others pause.

[sblock=Check results]
Listen= +1 bonus (+1 from base wisdom, +1 more from the 'Blessing of Myth')
1d20-8=8 Penalty included.
Reflex Save: +1 base, +3 Dex, +2 Charisma, +1 cloak of resistance
1d20+7=15
Subtract three if dexterity does not apply due to blindness[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 13, 2009)

*"Relax, Priest, I said I'd go along. No need to get all huffy-puffy. And I figured your dear paladins would be competent enough to resist the effects of a simple Glitterdust. I guess I was wrong. All praise Lathander."* He looks at the man with a mixture of pity and disgust. Clerics. What good were they, relying on prayers and unequivocal blind faith. At least most of them weren't as zealous as most paladins, though this one appeared he might buck the trend.

[sblock=OOC]I forgot the Myth-Bonus, so both rolls should be 1 higher. Intelligence Check of 16 with a Spellcraft Check of 42. So 17 & 43.[/sblock]


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 13, 2009)

Peth sighs inaudibly; naturally the girl had paid no attention to being told to stay put.

He strains his eyes and ears, scanning the underside of the bridge carefully and trying to listen over the distracting drumming of Kye's boots on the wooden bridge. Fortunately, his eyes and ears still seemed to benefit from the odd clarity that had come upon them so suddenly while they were walking.

[sblock=OOC]
Er, I sort of... misunderstood the invisiblecastle die roller (I've never tried to do multiple rolls at once before). I figure I'll just use the first three rolls and ignore the other 6? 

Listen Check: 1d20+7 = 22
Search Check: 1d20+10 = 28
Spot Check: 1d20+7 = 17

Oh, and I forgot the +2 bonus was to Int/Wis/Cha, not directly to the skills, so take 1 point off each of those -- 21/27/16 respectively. Sorry, I was distracted today. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2009)

*"There be no powder ye can use against me White Lady!" *Kye shouts through his visor. He takes and puts his guantlet over his heart the eye on the back of it starts to pulse a pale blue as he prays. *"Thy servant is in need to do thy will, protect this body from arms so it may wield thy fist agianst the evil of this world." *The light from the holy symbol grows and surronds the holy warrior before fading away. Raising his head Kye looks about for anything that might be a miss.

[sblock=actions] listen=8, search=18 spot=23 move action i guess

casts protection from energy(cold) standard action duration 80 mins or until protected from 96 points of cold damage [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 72/72
AC: 23 T:11 FF: 22
Speed: 20'
Init: +1
Fort: +7
Reflex: +3
Will: +9 [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1 level: Bless, Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds(3d8+8), Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, Magic Weapon;Greater, d= Spell Immunity

Turn undead = 11/11
Protictuve ward = 1/1
Feat of strength = 1/1
Metamagic rod = 3/3 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2009)

Thok raises his head and inflates his lung to shout mightily *"JILLLLLL!!!!!!"*. Of course that rendered the barbarian almost blind and deaf.

[sblock=OOC]Spot:4
Listen:10[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sensalar approaches the red plumed man standing in front of the podium taking names during the confusion, "Pardon sir, I am Sensalar, descended from Erykul, Half-avoral grandson of the Blessed Fields of Elyssium. Though I cannot pledge my service to the church of the Dawnbringers without further inquiry into the situation here, I am sure my goals coincide with those of the Morninglord in this place."
He pauses for a moment regrouping after using such unaccustomed formality.
"I wouldn't interrupt your duties friend, but, though I have traveled a great distance to investigate rumors of the blight upon your town, I believe I can be of better use to you in another way right now. You see, I have had a unique opportunity to view these proceedings and the resulting havoc from a very broad perpective. It is my hope that this will allow me to assist you in finding the cause of this," his arm sweeps out toward the lessening pandemonium in the crowd. "while preserving the forgiving and hopeful nature of your church, so as best to foster cooperation amongst all of these brave men in hindering the curse unleashed upon this city."

[sblock]
roll for knowledge(religion) to know this much (I think I stayed away from anything problematic but wanted to be safe), also does this give me a roll high enough to know that Lathander's paladins are the Order of Aster (heck let me know what this qualifies me to know about the church if it isn't too much trouble).
knowledge(religion check for Lathander and church (with IG bonus for Myth's B-Day (1d20+6=15) [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 16, 2009)

Peth's calm and methodical nature yields impressive results, and soon the Archivist spots a dirty rag doll in the form of a long eared humanoid rabbit, stuck in a thorny bush on the other side of the shore.

Common sense would indicate that this should be the infamous Tatters, as this spot does not seem to be frequented by young children. It's not entirely clear how exactly Jill would have dropped it there, seeing as the shrubs are growing from the side of a cliff, hanging directly above the rapid flowing water.

The Gnome remains hidden at the base of the bridge, but is easily able to spot the odd couple coming from the distance - a young Human female and a large brutish man, that seems to have Orc blood in him. They are both walking at a calm pace and shouting Jill's name, and seem to be carefree and oblivious to the group on the bridge.

Above, on the wooden construction, the Cleric issues threats to what appears to be... nothing. Nevertheless he is vigilant, and easily spots the newcomers in the distance as well, although from the inside of his closed off helmet, he can hear them shouting something like "BIIILLL".

He is interrupted before discovering anything of importance on the bridge itself, apart from what seems to be a set of wet prints on the wooden railing, as if someone had gripped tightly while watching the river below. Curiously enough the sun shines directly on top of these marks, but they do not shrink or vanish.

Jill is very distracted and does not hear or see anything - it appears that she has found something small and furry worth chasing, and is now frantically laughing and running around the meadow on the East side of the bridge.




***​


Thok and Merry continue on and almost stumble out of the clearing, before the girl puts her hand across Thok's belly and points. *"See there? It's an armored man, standing on the bridge."*

Curiously enough, her fingers linger a bit across the Barbarain's muscular abdomen, before Merry pulls her hand back. 




***​

                   The fight is still not quenched in full, and Alevyth is still right in the middle of it, plus the mob is shouting all around him as well, thus he could not hear the opponent rushing behind him, before the tip of the other's blade pokes him right at the back of the neck.                    Alevyth's natural reaction is to evade the thereat and face his opponent, but the other uses the position of power and does not let the lad squirm away.* "Easy there killer. No sudden movement with your hidden blades now, it'd be a shame to bloody my sword against someone's back."*

The voice belongs to a woman, that much is certain. A young woman at that, but also one that apparently keeps her sword quite sharp.


Latham is smart enough to realize that no Cleric would devote that much time in studying useless languages, and that Ferviel most probably has a permanent Tongues spell in effect on his person. Although the Wizard does not possess the means to detect the weaves of magic themselves, he can recognize the blue glow for what seems to be a permanent Detect Magic in effect as well, and thus draws his conclusions.

Ferviel seems more sour than a bear with a bad toothache. His forehead is lined with wrinkles, as he growls: *"Of course it did not affect the Paladins you damn shameless heathen, it affected that bunch of idiots who are fighting over there! See, they are now blind thanks to you and can't react to the imminent danger of armed men of the faith coming at them. Instead of the mob dispersing and the interlopers submitting without a fight, the Paladins now have to smite them! But seeing as how i have to explain this to you it seems i have overestimated your Wizardly intellect. Now move."* He shoves Latham in front of himself and directs him towards the podium where Lazarus still stands.


The man in the red armour turns towards Senslar with an approving stare coming from below his sealed helmet. His eyes are blue and give out a sense of calm strength. *"Well met noble warrior. I am Galen of the Seven Lakes. In truth we need capable men, as i have a duty to protect my own and return our warriors alive and safe back to their homes after this mission is over. More than half of our brethren are young, noble born lads that follow Lathander's ways for the sake of new endeavors and happy adventures.* - the man shakes his head, the plumage on his helmet following with a lazy sweep above. - *and now master Lazarus is taking such rabble along with us, which makes my job twice as hard.*"

It is apparent that the rabble he is referring to is the group of men fighting, although by now most if not all of the aggressors have been subdued, one way or another. *"I am not one to judge on this matter, but i will raise your position as a witness to master Lazarus and Dawnbringer Ferviel. Tell me now, what skills do you possess that can be of use to this most holy Crusade?"* it is apparent that the last question is more protocol oriented, as the man grabs a quill and a parchment, his hands curiously dexterous in the mail clad gauntlets. [sblock] With a check of 15 feel free to read the entry on Lathander in Faiths and Pantheons, as a higher roll will give you specific info on the leaders, Priests, artifacts etc. You do know about the Order of Aster, although not much besides their dogma.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2009)

Thok watches the woman's gestures for an odd long time. He then blinks and turns his head to see what was the young human speaking off. Frowning, Thok spots a man in shiny armor, standing on the bridge, "guardingly".
The barbarian's nostrils widen a bit. *"Thok goes first, you stay few steps back. You do the talking though, Thok doesn't give nice first impressions."* he offers before striding right to the bridge, with his massive greatsword hanging from his shoulders.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 17, 2009)

In the din of battle, Alevyth's peripheral senses failed him.  He felt a presence behind him, but just before he could whirl to face it, he felt a point press against the joint between the man's helm and breastplate, near his spine.

*"Easy there killer. No sudden movement with your hidden blades now, it'd be a shame to bloody my sword against someone's back."

*"I am not one you need worry over, woman!  Do I look like a common thug to you!  I'm here to stop this senseless bloodshed!"

Notably however, Alevyth did not make any sudden moves, though he remained at the ready to move swiftly should he feel an opportunity, to extricate himself from the blinding dust which obscures his vision, making proper combat impossible.  He briefly considered making use of his... natural talents, be decided such would be wholly foolish, given the aversions many have to such talents.  Should a blow be struck toward him that he can predict, the Paladin would attempt to interpose his shield between himself and the oncoming attack, but he would not move.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

*"Harken Master Gnome," *Kye says over the edge of the bridge. *"Tis beams (seems) we have others joining us." *He announces before turning back towards the unique markings on the bridge's railing, while keeping an eye on the approaching "couple".


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 19, 2009)

"At present I can only offer my unique perspective on the happenings here, but I assure you I share the views of The Morninglord's church toward the blasphemy of unlife and, should I decide that your crusade is the most worthy option in combating their scourge here, I will happily ally myself with you."
Sensalar stares a moment toward the paladin still at the podium a moment, searching his memory for what he remembers of the church of Lathander and trying to recall the name of their order and noting it for later use.
"As for my qualifications, as I said, I come from the line of a great champion of good, and as such, have spent my life serving the ideals he did in life. Most of my life has been spent using the powers granted me by the natural world itself to foster harmony between the land and the races that live upon it. As of late, I have spent some time in special training to combat the risen dead with the church of Pelor, as I many of my kin are in the service of The Shining One. Though not a follower of Lathander or Pelor in particualr, I believe the followers of these two faiths are not unfriendly to one another and myself respect them as lights of the natural world and foes of the undead."
A slightly tense smirk crosses the druid's face momentarily, "I have something of a fondness for ending that particular blasphemy"


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 19, 2009)

Peth's exasperated, somewhat distracted voice floats up from beneath the bridge.

"I fear the subtleties of stealth may be lost on your forthright self. Nonetheless, the approaching pair seem to be looking for the youngling and are unlikely to be hostile. Try not to antagonize them."

"I have found Tatters," he adds after a moment. He does not approach the doll, but merely stands in the shadows, examining it and the area above it patiently, attempting to divine how it could have ended up where it did. "Perhaps we should call Jill, to let her know her friend is found and someone is looking for her."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

Hearing the good news, that their quest is successful Kye raises his visor and yells back to where Jill last was. *"HARKEN MISTRESS JILL!!" *he bellows loudly, *"THY PLAYMATE IS SAFE AND TIS SEEMS THEE WHITE LADY'S POWER HAS BEEN VANQUISHED FROM THIS PLACE!!" *

Not thinking the brute coming forth hostile Kye takes up a postion at the end of the bridge on the side the couple is approaching. Still weary he stands with the point of Yasaderian on the ground both guantlented hands relaxed over the pommel of the weapon. The picture of a Helmite on guard.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 20, 2009)

Latham rolls his eyes with his back turned to the Cleric. This man was a pious, pompous ass, and it just perpetuated the stereotyped judgment of his that most people of the cloth were overzealous morons. He was inwardly thankful that Keht had stayed by his side and not lagged behind, as he was still contemplating leaving this farce with a word. But something inside, maybe a conscience, told him that there could still be fun or information to be had. Afterall, he was going to need Lathander and its ilk to clear out the undead masses if Latham was going to find answer, power, possibly riches, and whatnot.

Stating with his back turned as he made his way up to the podium, *"I guess my tiny little wizard-brain thought that it'd be more difficult to fight blind and that these burly men would lose their will to shed blood. But apparently they relish the challenge of swinging swords with the lights out. I'm sure you know what that's like, right Priest? Playing with swords in the dark?"*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 26, 2009)

Jill seems to be too far away to make out the Cleric's words, so she just waves from amid the tall grass, that reaches almost to her waist, and continues searching for whatever poor critter she was chasing.

Peth remains hidden, while Kye patiently waits in the middle of the bridge, as Thok and Merry approach. The girl follows behind the large Half Orc, but as soon as they reach the Helmite, the human lass pokes her head from behind the muscular Barbarian and smiles pleasantly. 

*"Hello master Cleric, I am happy to see that a follower of the Vigilant One has graced our lands and is protecting us from evil. My name is Merry, and this is my new found friend, Thok."* - she playfully pats the Half Orc's bulging biceps.

The girl steps up and offers her hand, her ravishing beauty now apparent to Kye and the hidden Gnome below.

Everyone can feel a brisk chill overtaking the air, despite the lack of wind, but the silence is only disturbed by the creek washing against the bridge's foundations, and the singing of the last birds that have not yet flown south for the winter.



***​

The woman behind Alevyth clicks her tongue and replies with a calm voice. *"Well you certainly are prettier than any thug I've ever met. But somehow that piece of entrails hanging from your right knee blade seems to disagree with your peaceful nature.* - still, her voice holds no malice, and maybe even a hint of amusement can be caught. - *Tell you what, I will now lower my sword and lead you by the arm towards the cathedral. I'm sure Lazarus would like to hear out your position. This witchcraft should disperse soon i think."


*Ferviel looks quite irritated to say the least. His brows thicken as he grasps the hilt of his mace.* "I swear by Lathander's holy light, I should bash your skull in right now you insolent little turd!" *He stops and eyes Latham over.* "But this operation will need bookworms like you - I hear there might be a Lich in the Valley. They always target the arcane spell-slinger first." *Ferviel grins wickedly, revealing his teeth. He sure doesn't act like a bucket of sunshine, which is strange, as Latham knows that this is certainly a part of Lathander's dogma and usually priests of Lathander are positive and optimistic morning people.


Galen seems excited at the mention of the Chirch of Pelor, and he puts the quill and parchment aside. *"Ho! This is great news indeed, friend! 'Twas a long time ago that i met a follower of the Solar deity worshiped far to the East, Pelor - a brother to our Lathander. You are most welcomed amongst us! I will take pleasure in the chance of slaying undead with one such as you by my side!* - the man extends his mail clad fist, the red polished armor gleaming brightly in the sun. - *Had i not neglected my studies in lore for the more practical lessons of combat, i would probably have heard of Erykul. I'm sure that Lazarus might have heard of his exploits though, even if you hail from Elysium."*


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2009)

*"Greetings M'Lady," *Kye says with a short nod. *"I am the Eye of The Watcher, the Hand of Helm, and the Fist of The Vigilant One here in the world of mortals." *he announces as stiff as a statue, his eyes locked on Thoks'. His hands never leave the pummel of the great blade that rests before him. 

*"I am on a quest m'lady, but should ye need... assistance?"* The young warrior asks still staring down the half-orc.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

*"Well you certainly are prettier than any thug I've ever met. But somehow that piece of entrails hanging from your right knee blade seems to disagree with your peaceful nature.  * *Tell you what, I will now lower my sword and lead you by the arm towards the cathedral. I'm sure Lazarus would like to hear out your position. This witchcraft should disperse soon i think."

*Alevyth frowned inside his helmet as he looked about despite the dust making vision impossible.  His ears alert as he could make them, he didn't exactly like the way his intent was being dismissed.

"I cannot see where my opponent is to gauge attacks while blinded, and I declared rather clearly I would strike down any who continued hostilies against the wishes of the Vigilant One.  Did you not hear me speak before I was blinded!?"  He grumbled, but when she began leading him, he would not resist, following and keeping alert for any additional attackers, readying his shield to block.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2009)

*"Me Thok. Only Thok, perhaps big, but not any part of someone else's body. We searching for little human. Boy or girl, Thok can't remember fine." *States the half orc, the last sentence almost to himself, although out loud..


----------



## jager0727 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sensalar smiles that his mention of his kinfolks' religious affiliation should elicit such an enthusiastic response. "Indeed he may recognize the name Erykul master...umm Galen I believe you said. Although only a foot-note in religious history now, I believe my noble forefather would have felt a certain kinship with the followers of the Morninglord. Most especially those that express their faith in a more straightforward manner, as I hear of the noble Order of Astor and as he did in life. If I get a chance perhaps I will speak to your brother in faith. He may even teach me more of my illustrious ancestor, as the centuries have left only fragments of the records of his life in my family's possesion."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 27, 2009)

Merry lifts the edge of her skirt slightly in a graceful bow. *"I am honored to meet you master Cleric. Your name would be most useful as well, but your assistance I think would be best. I am searching for my little sister* - the lass emphasizes the word and shakes her head at Thok. - *Jill is a pain in the arse, to be honest. She is always sneaking out and coming to play here in the wilderness, despite our parents and myself telling her time and again how dangerous it could be."
*


***​

In less then a minute, Alevyth's vision returns to him, as the annoying golden dust harmlessly dissipates away. The first thing he sees, is a tall lean woman wrapping her right arm around his left. She seems relaxed, as the features of her face are visible beneath the raised visor of her helmet. Her face is delicate and almost doll-like, in heavy contrast with her polished gold-laced chainmail and the bare longsword gleaming in her left arm. The woman turns towards Alevyth, judging him over with her green eyes.*

"So, you are a Helmite then? This could have been a misunderstanding, but it is not my place to judge. And no, i could not hear you speak, I was beneath the podium, guarding Lazarus."*

Around him, the young lad can see that the violence has ended, and that those who had not been beaten unconscious or wounded, had already been herded off towards the Cathedral to the East of the square, behind the podium on which Lazarus still stands, motionless and stern as if he were a statue.

About ten feet from him and the woman, Alevyth can see the Wizard he encountered earlier, who apparently had managed to anger the Dawnbringer enough to make the Cleric's face turn red with rage. They were both headed in the same direction as well.

Over at the podium, Galen and Senslar are still talking when Lazarus speaks above them with a stern voice: *"We will conclude this meeting for now. Galen i leave you in charge with restoring order and continuing with your enrollment duties. I want everyone and anyone involved with this farce to be presented inside the main hall immediately."*

With that the Paladin goes down the improvised staircase and heads off towards the Cathedral. In the distance along the street headed over to the South gate, the Druid can see a familiar large man, with a gigantic ram alongside him, headed towards the square. He holds the grim standard made of decapitated zombie heads, and has gathered as mall crowd around himself.

Galen nods and points towards the massive wooden Cathedral doors, who now swung open like the gaping mow of a monster. *"Well you heard Master Lazarus. Go in and raise your voice when the time is right. I am sure he will share his knowledge with you, once things have been settled out. I still have a mess to fix and...* - his voice trails off as he stares at the approaching group in the distance. - *Lathander bathe me in sunlight, what is this now! More violence?"*

Galen's voice sounds annoyed more than anything, as the rustling of the distant group starts to overtake the crowd in the square as well.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

Alevyth relaxed noticeably, well, noticeably to the woman as his vision returned.  To others, his posture changed little, and it was only her sense of touch that betrayed his less rigid stance as he followed her lead.  His blue eyes scanned his captor, his own helm possessing a mostly open face.  She was rather lovely, though many would be unlikely to notice her face so much as her shining armor, drawing away from her own features.  

* "So, you are a Helmite then? This could have been a misunderstanding, but it is not my place to judge. And no, i could not hear you speak, I was beneath the podium, guarding Lazarus."

*Alevyth frowned slightly for a moment, before replying carefully.  "I do not call myself a Helmite, though I align myself with the goals of the Vigilant One and the Broken God.  I seek to protect those who cannot protect themselves, and try to shoulder their burden where I can..."  He replied, hoping the girl did not decide he was some form of heretic and put him to death, and that he did not damage his chances of a minimal reprisal for his attempts to quell the combat.

Seeing Latham and the red-faced Cleric, Alevyth chuckled slightly.  "It would appear that fellow is as charming to everyone else as he was to me, and managed to get himself into some trouble.  I'm surprise someone hasn't taught that man a lesson in proper manners..."  He commented lightly, gesturing to Latham.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 27, 2009)

Peth shrugs in annoyance; Tatters' position doesn't make any sense to him, unless the girl was somehow flying. _Which seems unlikely, or the girl'd no doubt be looping round the treetops even now,_ he thinks to himself in amusement.

He abandons his study, walking back up the stream's bank to the bridge. Standing next to Kye, he gives a quick half-bow and introduces himself.

"Forgive my companion, his willingness to be helpful sometimes seems to overwhelm any other concern. I'm sure many people find this comforting." He flashes a quick smile at Merry and continues. "My name is Peth; the cleric is Kyelingar. Jill is around somewhere; I think I heard her off in that direction a few moments ago. We were helping her locate Tatters, who is down in those bushes under the bridge. I've not retrieved it, since Jill informed me Tatters does not like to be handled by strangers, but perhaps it will not fear your touch, my lady."

Glancing up at Kyelingar, Peth adds quietly, "I mislike the growing cold, Helmite. It feels... unnatural. Perhaps we should help Merry collect her sister and be on our way to shelter."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2009)

*"You talk too much for Thok's taste little man. Who's Tatters? More lost little humans? Thok big warrior, not big children seeker."  * protests the confused barbarian Thok, not happy to have to look for another lost child. Or at least that's what he thinks he will have to do. 
*"Where is he? Thok... re-trie-ves. Got long arms see?"* he shakes his hairy forearm.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2009)

*"Thou doth not need to retrieve thy lost companion of Mistress Jill." *Kye tells the large half-orc. *"That  is thee quest of the Hand of Helm."*

*"Thy quest is to find your sister then it gladdens thy heart that she is but the other side of this bridge. Prayth come we shall unite thee and praise Helm for helping in thee fulfillment of both our noble goals." *Turning to walk to the other side of the bridge Kye seems to signal something to Peth, but it is lost on the gnome what the Helmite wants. With his back to all the others he calls again for the little girl. *"Jillll!!!"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2009)

*"That's fun. Thok tries." *The half orc inflates his lungs with a huge volume of air, and shouts in a low pitched feral baritone voice:
*JIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILL!!*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 27, 2009)

Merry is surprised to see the Gnome appear out of the shadows beneath the bridge, but when he talks she sighs and makes an exaggerated frown. *"Tatters - honestly i don't know why Jill is so obsessed with this filthy rag doll. I have bought her several other toys, but she insists. I swear children born in the spring can be very stubborn.* - she pauses and looks over towards the other side of the bridge. - *we are not poor you know, she can wear her clean clothes, but that torn up dress is practically stuck on her back."*

Merry shakes her head and looks over at the Archivist: *"And you, master Gnome, why are you taking an eight year old girl's nonsense to heart? Tatters is a rag doll, her imaginary friend. Who cares if it likes to be touched or not?"*

When the men start shouting, Merry just giggles and displays her white teeth. Over in the distance, the tiny frame of a little girl pops up from the grass and looks around. When she notices everyone she waves once more and starts running towards them. She soon reaches the group and unexpectedly hides behind Kye's armor plated leg. *"Merry are you mad at me?"* she asks with an overly sad tone.



***​ 


The woman turns her gaze towards the two men and sighs. *"I have not been acquainted with the local Dawnbringer myself, but he is not a man of a pleasant demeanor by any means. He is quick tempered as well, and If that man is your friend you should warn him against antagonizing Ferviel too much - he is, above all else, a very renown and strong Cleric of our holy Chirch and even master Lazarus speaks to him as an equal."*

 She slows her pace down and sheathes hers sword with her left hand, an interesting feat that tells Alevyth that she is either left handed or ambidextrous. The female Paladin turns her face towards the lad once more and speaks with a calm voice: *"I am Adelaide Swiftblade. Tell me your name, and explain your allegiances towards Helm and Illmater if you will. Both deities are revered highly by my Order."*


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

*"I have not been acquainted with the local Dawnbringer myself, but he is not a man of a pleasant demeanor by any means. He is quick tempered as well, and If that man is your friend you should warn him against antagonizing Ferviel too much - he is, above all else, a very renown and strong Cleric of our holy Chirch and even master Lazarus speaks to him as an equal."

*"That man is no friend of mine, simply a rude man with an ill temper I met just before the fighting started.  It seems he's met someone who is much less likely to take his rude behaviour, though he seems in one piece yet..."

As the lady turned to face him, Alevyth smiled pleasantly.  Now that the fighting was over, the woman was notably more polite... and he was much more comfortable seeing her face then hearing a disembodied voice.

*"I am Adelaide Swiftblade. Tell me your name, and explain your allegiances towards Helm and Illmater if you will. Both deities are revered highly by my Order."  *

"My name is Alevyth Balwer, and it is indeed a pleasure to make you acquaintance, milady..." Alevyth made a short bow with his head low, so as not to move away, lest she suspect he was attempting some escape plan,  "My allegiances with Helm and Ilmater are both simple and complex.  You see... I've never had any contact with either deities, through clergy or otherwise.  I simply have dedicated myself to their goals and found myself... blessed for it.  Whether it is Helm, Ilmater, both or neither is something I do not know.  All I know is I share some of a Paladin's gifts, and have not been formerly inducted into any organization..."  

The young man finishes, his crystalline blue eyes gazing easily at her face, a small smile on his face.  "If we have time, perhaps I could learn a bit of your experiences in allegiance to the Morninglord, after the misunderstanding regarding the brawl is settled..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2009)

*"This be Jill?" *Asks Thok. He seems to understand the obvious reply to his question, as he continues. *"At last. Searching lost boys be exhausting for Thok.* He suddenly turns to Merry. *"Little Merry didn't say Jill was a Grajkut" *The last word is pronounced in orc, and means girl.  *"Thok at least would have known what to look for."* He points at Jill intently.

*And who's Tatters, and what's a... Ra-gg... Duuul? A weapon? Merry said nothing about weapons. Thok wants one."*


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 27, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> Ferviel looks quite irritated to say the least. His brows thicken as he grasps the hilt of his mace.* "I swear by Lathander's holy light, I should bash your skull in right now you insolent little turd!" *He stops and eyes Latham over.* "But this operation will need bookworms like you - I hear there might be a Lich in the Valley. They always target the arcane spell-slinger first." *Ferviel grins wickedly, revealing his teeth. He sure doesn't act like a bucket of sunshine, which is strange, as Latham knows that this is certainly a part of Lathander's dogma and usually priests of Lathander are positive and optimistic morning people.




Latham guffaws with an abundance of exuberance. It was forced. _So the rumors were true, there was a Lich._

*"You know, I heard the best way to kill a Lich is to smash its phylactery with a large mace,"* he points to the grasped weapon Ferviel seems itching to try. *"Besides, Liches only target us bookworks because they're threatened by us. They target priests and their ilk only because they don't like you. It's nothing personal, I'm sure."* Latham notices Keht staring hard at a grappled man in the middle of the courtyard, the same who seemed so offended over nothing earlier, and now he was in a bit of an ordeal with some woman threatening him and entrails down his leg. Picturesque.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 27, 2009)

Peth frowns after Kye, wondering what that unhelpful gesture was intended to be. At Merry's words he smiles gently at her, cocking his head to one side.

"For various reasons, lady, I am quite accustomed to not being taken seriously myself. I doubt you experience it much, but it is intensely frustrating. What harm does it do to indulge her imagination and her love for her toy? As for her attachment... did you never have a prized toy or blanket, that comforted you even when all the world seemed strange or scary?"

He winces at Thok's immense shout, then watches Jill approach.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 27, 2009)

The woman looks at Thok hopelessly and slaps her forehead.* "OK, yes well a rag doll is a plaything - a toy. And i promised ale and food only. For weapons you'll have to go to one of the smiths or the weapon shops along Steel Lane, but Dwarven crafted items cost a fair coin. Although i hear that Filippo has been looking to hire some swords, maybe you can talk to him later on. He has more money than he can spend in two life times."*

Merry then turns and winks at the Gnome, silently asking for compliance. She then looks at Jill and waves her finger:* "Where have you been young missy?! You know you are not allowed to play past the meadow next to the farm! There are bears here that could eat you all up. Ask these men here if you don't believe me."*



***​ 


Ferviel stares at Latham for a moment, before erupting in a belly-shattering laugh. *"BWAHAHAH! You* - he releases the hilt of his mace and points at the Wizard. - *you have a mouth three sizes too big, even for one of your ilk! But you have backbone at least! I like a man with backbone! Come on now, let's humor the Paladins. T'will be better than healing morons for the rest of the afternoon!* - the Priest urges Latham on, dispersing the crowd with nothing more than a stare. - *So, have you met one? A Lich that is."*


Adelaide smiles and nods, as she continues on, still gripping the lad's arm. *"Well met Alevyth Balwer. So then, there are the inner workings of the order, that are not to be shared with outsiders. But i can tell you that serving Lathander is like nothing i have ever had the chance to experience. The Morninglord is gracious and benevolent, and our faith encourages brave new beginnings, optimism, competitive sports, beauty and art. I have met many fine men and women while traveling with the Order, and Lazarus* - her eyes seem distant as she starts talking about Trimenheim. - *he is simply magnificent. I have never seen a finer warrior, nor a more refined and educated man. He is an inspired leader, with a wise judgment and a benevolent nature. And that sword of his, it is simply amazing..."*

Perhaps realizing that she is talking too much, Adelaide stops and a slight blush roses her cheeks. After a pause, she steers Alevyth towards the Cathedral entrance.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2009)

*"Toys are nice."* states Thok while Merry is explaining. *"Ah yes, food, Thok almost forgot."*
The barbarian says, in the precise moment that his belly roars, hungrily.* "Thok hungry."*
He watches absentmindedly as Merry schooled her sister, and at the mention of bears, the man widen his brown eyes, and his nostrils. 
*"Yeah... But bears are not as scary as an orc savage charging at you with one of these" *Says the half orc, taking his massive sword from his shoulders off  for the first time. He turns it upside down and cleaves the bridge wood with it, leaving it standing there. *"Besides, bears are tasty." *he declares returning to the subject of food, which lack was apparently troubling him.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

*"Well met Alevyth Balwer. So then, there are the inner workings of the order, that are not to be shared with outsiders. But i can tell you that serving Lathander is like nothing i have ever had the chance to experience. The Morninglord is gracious and benevolent, and our faith encourages brave new beginnings, optimism, competitive sports, beauty and art. I have met many fine men and women while traveling with the Order, and Lazarus-"  *Alevyth suppressed a frown at the distant look.  It appeared the woman was quite smitten with the man.  He supposed he shouldn't have gotten interested as quickly as he had, though, perhaps in time he could compete with the fame of Lazarus, perhaps. *"He is simply magnificent. I have never seen a finer warrior, nor a more refined and educated man. He is an inspired leader, with a wise judgment and a benevolent nature. And that sword of his, it is simply amazing..."  *

"So, you've met him then?  I suppose I shall be meeting him shortly too, no doubt..." The youth replied softly, allowing himself to be lead along as he looked about.  The cleric's mood seemed to brighten as he moved away.  "So, how long have you served Lathander among his Paladin's, lady Adelaide?  Your skill seems true to your name, I didn't even notice you behind me before I felt the point... I suppose I should train my ears a bit better... a guardian who can be snuck past isn't much use, yes?"  he chuckled softly, hoping he wasn't damaging the woman's view of him, not that it would matter in the long run, from the looks of things.  Then again, perhaps it was better this way.  Many of religious bent found his more... natural talents a bit unnerving, some even went so far as to say unholy.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking at the priest cock-eyed for his abrupt turnaround in demeanor, Latham shrugs, *"No, no Lich for me yet. But I'll let you know how it goes after this next one, show you the ropes."* If the Enchanter was distracted by the thoughts of actually facing off with a Lich, whose undeniable power frightened and exhilarated him, he didn't show it too much. *"And excuse me if I have little patience for paladins, I find them more insufferable than Priests."*


----------



## cheshire_grin (Oct 30, 2009)

Peth looks around and shrugs. "I'm not familiar with this area, but it seems the kind of place that could certainly house a bear or two," he admits. "Although I will agree with Thok that an orcish savage is more frightening than a relatively reasonable creature such as a bear." He looks completely serious, but there is a twinkle in his eye as glances at Merry.

His face taking on a puzzled expression, he looks at Jill again. "I have been puzzling and puzzling over it, Jill, but how did Tatters get into those bushes in the first place?" He points through the bridge's railing at the bushes below and cocks his head curiously.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

*"Perhaps Tatters misbehaves and Jill threw away."* Thok says, almost thinking our loud.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

*"Nay, thee question be how to unite thy companion and her cherished possesion." *Kye says, still wary of the half-orc. 

*"Thy rescue of Tatters still must be completed before any feasting to our heroism can begin. And bear is not comestible, and should be left off thy menu." *The cleric says giving a grimace as he thinks of eating bear.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

*"Bear tasty and makes fine pelts. You be fool, if not eat bear, bear eat you."* States the half orc. He descends to the side of the river, intenting to retrieve the doll with his long arms. *"Thok almost gots you..." *he says as he streches out.


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 3, 2009)

"Surely he will brother Galen." 
Sensalar notices the large man he had seen earlier carrying his grisly prizes, "May I ask a final question, friend, who is that man gathering the crowd so suddenly? I only ask, because such a man, might be of great service in an undertaking such as you and your fellows', and yet he seems to be a rival of sorts."
Sensalar takes special note of Galen's reply (OOC assuming one) and notes he may want to speak to the man himself before deciding the church would be the surest route to helping the town.
[sblock]
sense motive check for Galen's intent with the info he's giving about the man in the square (feelings, truthfulness etc.) (1d20+4=22)
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 13, 2009)

Jill scurries away with a scared yipe, when the large Half Orc smashes his gretsword in the bridge's wooden railing. Splinters fly everywhere and the wood crackles loudly, almost silencing the river running below for a moment.

Merry jumps between Thok and Jill, but when she sees he is simply making a point, she nods warily and grabs her little sister's hand. *"Yes. Yes Orcs are very scary, and there just might be some wandering around here with the militia patrolling around town only."* However Jill is still largely impressed with Thok's weapon and seems to not be paying much heed to her sister's words, in stead watching the Half Orc with a mix of fascination and fear.

Before Merry can continue her triad, Peth asks a question and Jill shouts at Thok's remark:* "I DID NOT THROW HIM! I DROPPED HIM ON THE GROUND! *- the little girl stomps her tiny foot down with anger. -* I'TS NOT MY FAULT!"* She seems to be taking the matter of her losing Tatters very seriously, her face is now flushed with frustration and her little eyes are burning. The Orc has already headed down however, and as he reaches for the rag doll's ear, Jill screams in terror. *"NO NO NO NO! DON"T TOUCH HIM!"
*
Her words come too late however, as the large Barbarian successfully swipes the toy from the thorny bush and is now holding the plush bunny by it's lef ear.

Jill tries to run towards Thok, but Merry is holding her hand tightly and shaking her head with disappointment: *"I mean seriously, you are eight already. Try to at least cut back on the yelling if you want to become a real lady one day!"* Merry is adamant and does not let her little sister run over towards Thok, despite the little one's fearsome efforts.

Apart from Jill's whining and squirming in her sister's grasp, nothing seems to be happening. Tatters is, as far as Thok and the others can tell, nothing more than a rag doll in the shape of a humanoid rabbit, that was once white but is now quite dirty and stitched up. The doll dangles by one of it's long ears in the Half Orc's grasp, as it would be expected of an inanimate object.

The air is now getting very cold, as the sun hides behind a heavy gray cloud up above. The world dulls in light and color as the storm clouds overtake the Eastern parts of the horizon, and thunder echoes far to the North.

[sblock] Everyone a listen check if you will. Kye and Peth can make a Spot as well. [/sblock]



***​
Adelaide smiles and turns her green eyes towards Alevyth, her delicate features now quite lovely when the lad can stop his gaze on them for more than a second.

*"Well of course i have met him - Lazarus is quite the leader, he knows everyoone of us and reguraly trains with us, gives us pointers and even helps us with the studies of the faith. I myself have been a Paladin for a year and a half, much to my father's dismay.* - Adelaide giggles with a pleasant ringing laugh. - *He does not want his little girl jumping in the heart of danger i suppose. And i thank you for the praise, although i reckon the blindness and the noise around you made you an easy mark, rather than me being as skilled as you say.* - At the lad's commend she grins and replies with enthusiasm - *But how does one train one's ears to become sharper? Come now, let us go inside."*

Adelaide leads Alevyth inside the cathedral, where the main hall is now being occupied by priests and other followers of Lathander. The Paladins have already brought in some of the other troublemakers, although most are receiving care at the hands of the clergy, rather than standing on their own feet. The hall is large, very tall and well light, with intricate stained glass windows and very ornate wooden and gold furniture. The ceilings have been painted by an artist with sublime skill, and display images of religious nature, as well as the sun itself in the middle.

The golden altar is currently unoccupied, and Lazarus can be seen to the side, talking to some of his men, and the female Paladin stops Alevyrh next to the pathway and stands still, waiting for further instruction.



Ferviel puts on a serious face. *"Hmph! Well i have fought one, last year, at the other side of the country. He was plaguing a local community, apparently he was doing some research on mass Domination effects on a continental wide scale. He took two of my oldest friends with him to the other side. They were so mangled up, one of them was unwilling to be resurrected.* - the Cleric pauses his monologue and steers Latham inside the Cathedral. - *It's Paladins or me putting you in the dungeons below with a Dimensional Lock spell on your arse, that will last much longer than you'd like."*

The Cleric seems serious, although now that Latham has talked to him for a while, he can tell that Ferviel is not very keen on the prospect of being here either.



Galen stares at the approaching group for a moment, before answering. *"This is Bran Bloodmane he is the local Ranger, or so i have heard. His heart is in the right place, even if he is quite the hotheaded troublemaker. He is also a fearsome warrior. His manners however, are lacking, and he completely disregards the law of the land, and Lathander and His dogma."*

Galen pauses, and grips the hilt of his sword. The handle seems plain, in large contrast with his bright red armour. *"Two days ago he beat several of the town guards to a pulp, because they had rightfully apprehended an urchin caught stealing. Although they had decided to take it upon themselves to punish the child, instead of bringing him to the magistrate, it was ultimately still the lawful thing to do. We have remained neutral so far, despite Captain Rickard's please for us to apprehend Bran. This - *he points towards the severed heads on the pole that seem to be dangling in the distance.* - I have no idea what that is."*
The large Ranger and his ram make their way and are at the edge of the cathedral square, the two crowds now almost merging together. Shouts and cries can be heard from everywhere, as the people can clearly see the disembodied zombie heads now.
[sblock=Sense Motive]Senslar's inner feelings tell him that the other Paladin is telling the truth, and that his overall feelings towards the Ranger are mixed. When he mentions his good heart and strength of arm, Galen seems approving, but the unlawfulness of the Ranger makes the young Paladin resume his reserved tone.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 13, 2009)

*"Well of course i have met him - Lazarus is quite the leader, he knows everyoone of us and reguraly trains with us, gives us pointers and even helps us with the studies of the faith. I myself have been a Paladin for a year and a half, much to my father's dismay."*  As Adelaide giggled, Alevyth couldn't help be crack a slightly bigger smile as well.  He tried to avoid looking at her too long, lest he end up staring in an awkward fashion.  As she continued, Alevyth nodded.  He also considered requesting a bit of an exchange of knowledge with the wizened Paladin, perhaps they could both learn something.  After all, Alevyth knew he needed to hone his skills further so as to protect other from any malefactor.


*"He does not want his little girl jumping in the heart of danger i suppose. And I thank you for the praise, although i reckon the blindness and the noise around you made you an easy mark, rather than me being as skilled as you say." * 

"Perhaps a mix of the two.  Perhaps the Vigilant one of the Broken God did not wish my further efforts towards the task at hand, seeing your apprehension a more favorable result.  As for your father's worry, I believe I can empathize with him... I serve Ilmater in my way because I dislike to see people needlessly suffer."  


*"But how does one train one's ears to become sharper? Come now, let us go inside."

*"Mayhap Ilmater or Helm will help me in that endeavor, so that I may better protect the land."  As she urged him inside, Alevyth went without any fuss, smiling somewhat pleasantly as he stood by her, waiting much as she was, though his eyes were keenly attempting to gather as much information as he could while he waited.

[sblock=OOC]
Should I roll any sort of spot or listen checks for info while I wait?[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 13, 2009)

"I think I understand, though we must trust that in difficult times a good heart may be more useful than a steady temper. After all, is it not said my enemie's enemy can be counted a friend? Perhaps his rashness may be forgiven in such a tense atmosphere. For now I thank you for your help and will be joining the others inside." 
Sensalar nods to Galen and begins striding toward the crowd gathering to enter the temple.

[sblock]listen check in case you meant everyone, if not, no harm no foul I guess  
1d20+10=29 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2009)

The barbarians seems to have found a diversion, as the little girls rushes to him, but is dead stopped by her sister. His smile is full of sharp tooth, as the others can see when he laughs. *"Thok has little toy for girl. Thok great hero."* he shakes the fluffy rabbit, that seems like a mouse between his sturdy fingers.
Listen: 8


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2009)

Never the one to get between siblings Kye let' sthe older take charge of her younger sister without interference. When the rag doll is successfully rescued the Helmite lifts his sword in salute to the half-orc. *"Well met!" *he says in congratulations. 

*"Eh? What is that?" *he asks cocking his head to the side.

[sblock=listen]
 17 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2009)

*"What is what? Thok not see."* wonders the half human, scratching his chin.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Nov 15, 2009)

Peth sighs as the impetuous orc grabs Tatters from the bush, but the growing chill and far-off rumbles draw his attention.

"Kye, Jill... I mislike those clouds and the growing cold. The day fails too swiftly to be purely natural. I think we should find some shelter, and soon." After a moment he glances at Thok and adds carefully, "I believe a meal and some drink would not go amiss."

[sblock=ooc]
Listen check: 25, Spot check: 19
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2009)

*"Yes. Food. Merry promise food. Thok found little girl and raggy rabbit"* says the orc, apparently he is now aware that he is going to be rewarded for his efforts, as he rubs his belly with anticipated satisfaction.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 16, 2009)

While Merry is busy calming her sister down, and Thok is too distracted by the thoughts of food and ale to come, Kye can hear the distinct sounds of soft sobbing coming seemingly from nowhere.

Peth can even make out words between the crying, distant whispers among the wind: *"Why... *sob* Leave us *sob*, leave him! *sob* No, no, nooo! Go away! Awayyy!"* The Gnome looks around and spots what seems to be the eerie outline of female hands grasping the railing where the wet hand prints have now darkened.

The air is cold enough for one to see his or her breath in a white puff of steam, and the birds have suddenly stopped singing in the nearby trees. Tatters is still hanging in Thok's hand, and is still nothing more than a rag doll.



***


​The female paladin smiles and takes off her helmet. She has long curly hair the colour of golden wheat in mid harvest, and her face now truly resembles that of a porcelain doll - delicate, beautiful and pure. *"You know, for one that has not been imitated in an Order you sure sound like a Paladin. There is a monastery dedicated to Ilmater in the mountains to the North-East. Maybe you should go there some day, it could bring answers to some of your questions."*


The young boy looks around, but apart from Adelaide, the other Paladins have their visors down, and Lazarus is standing with his back facing the lad. Apart from that, the boy can see that the six rows of benches are half full with people, and that there is a door to the side of the altar, probably leading back to the sanctuary. 

Alevyth soon sees a silver haired Aasimar walk in the room, the man seeming quite roughed up by traveling, but capable with the scimitar on his hip and the staff in his hands. More people are brought in, most of whom requiring healing. This seems to slow whatever Lazarus had in mind, and the Paladin soon loses patience and steps up on the podium.

He stands there for a moment, hands behind his back, eying the people around with a stern look on his face and steel in his eyes. *"What in Lathander's holy flame did you all think, starting a fight in the middle of the square? I would know who is responsible for this and what in the Nine Hells made you all disregards the laws of this kingdom and the safety of the attending civilians!"*

Everybody is quiet, and those who have already been patched up by the clergy are looking at their feet in shame. *"Anyone? What are you - warriors or naughty children caught by their mother? Speak up you cowards!"* The Paladin's voice is quite strong when he raises it.

His appearance is that of a middle aged man, with wrinkles around the edges of his hazel eyes and strands of silver in his shoulder length brown hair. His shoudlers are broad and he is very tall when compared to the men around him. He has a strong square chin and white skin, and everything in his manners suggests that he is nobility.

From this distance it is apparent that his armour is lavishly decorated with engravings of heraldry and what seems to be text. The hilt of the greatsword on his back is somehow glowing with light, suggesting that he is wielding no ordinary blade.

[sblock]Alevyth is in the middle of the row of benches, with Adeladie to his right. Senslar walks in and is a few feet from the entrance when Lazarus speaks, although he can see and hear pretty much everything clearly.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

Alevyth smiled broadly as Adelaide 'let her hair down', her doll-like face definitely something many could consider a work of art.  *"You know, for one that has not been initiated in an Order you sure sound like a Paladin. There is a monastery dedicated to Ilmater in the mountains to the North-East. Maybe you should go there some day, it could bring answers to some of your questions."

*"Aye, I hear that quite often, when one brings up matters of Faith.  As I said, I do what I can to further what I feel is their purpose, and it appears someone has blessed me with the ability to continue that endeavor.  I may visit that temple sometime, if conditions permit me the luxury."  The Balwer boy replied, still smiling at the woman, before turning his gaze to the inside of the Temple.  As Lazarus began to speak, Alevyth could feel his anger quite clearly.

*"What in Lathander's holy flame did you all think, starting a fight in the middle of the square? I would know who is responsible for this and what in the Nine Hells made you all disregards the laws of this kingdom and the safety of the attending civilians!"  *Alevyth remained quiet for now, unsure whether or not he should answer that, as he had intervened to enforce the laws of the land, not disregard them.  He did not lower his gaze, however.  Instead, Alevyth watched Lazarus intently, even being so bold as to meet the man's eyes, should the Morninglord's Paladin choose to turn his gaze upon the boy.

*"Anyone? What are you - warriors or naughty children caught by their mother? Speak up you cowards!"

*And it was at this point that Alevyth chose to speak.

"I am no coward, Lazarus Trimenheim.  My name is Alevyth Balwer, follower of the ideals of the Vigilant One and the Broken God.  My actions today were in the interest of quelling the conflict before it grew out of hand. Alas, it is difficult for me to impose order while I can see nothing but sparkling lights.  My goal was to aid and enforce the Laws, guarding the citizens from needless bloodshed, not to ignore them and brawl mindlessly.  For my failure, I submit myself to whatever punishment the Morninglord or his servants see fit."  As he finished, he bowed, awaiting a response.  Hopefully he had no violated some unspoken rule of Angelwatch with his response.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Nov 16, 2009)

Peth's eyes widen as he looks on the legendary White Lady for the first time. Even as he begins almost instinctively cataloguing the experience -- the size of the handprints, the rapidity of the temperature drop and any other details he can make out -- his hand drops to his spell component pouch, seeking the powdered silver he keeps there.

"Jill, Merry, get away from the bridge, it is most unsafe here. I fear we have angered the Lady, or soon will. Kye!" he snaps. "There are innocents in danger, we need to get Jill and Merry to safety immediately."

[sblock=ooc]Do we need to roll initiative or do wel still have time to act before combat rounds start?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2009)

*"Tis be a restless spirit about!"* Kye says in puffs of white breath. *"Show thyself coward, the Eye of The Watcher will find ye."  *

Hearing the gnomes plee he steps towards the ladies. *"Come my ladies,"* he says, *"I must see thee safe before letting the justice of Helm carry the day."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2009)

*"What be that? Thok not like" *the barbarian widens his nostrils and frowns. The "thing" had no smell. For Thok's limited understanding of things, that was not good, nor natural. He raises his blade in the air and readies to strike the thing down. *"THOK NOT LIKE!" *he repeats, showing his teeth, this time with a feral expression.


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sensalar observes the crowd in silence waiting to see if either those who caused the fight or the mage who wreaked so much confusion during it will attest to their actions before offering to bear witness of his own observations


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2009)

Latham was about to respond to Ferviel, not about the cellar and dungeon, but about the Lich. Perhaps a little part of the enchanter felt some bit of respect toward this wretched priest, but that was quickly dashed once he seemingly remembered that he was in fact a priest, a major character flaw if there ever was one.

The stern rant from the podium changed his actions, however. With a slightly bemused look on his face, Latham watched the proceedings unfold, stifling a laugh at the veiled complaint about his spell the apologetic boy Keht bumped was now issuing. He stood toward the back, his hands in his pockets, absentmindedly fingering his spell components.

His thoughts wandered to some cavernous labyrinth, traveling through deadly passages, and ending in some plush and lavish room coming from nowhere, populated by a wizened Lich. Tapestries line the stone walls, volumes and volumes of books line the shelves as well as various trinkets of untold value. And then Latham standing over the charred body and smoking phylactery of its previous tenant. If only.


----------



## jager0727 (Nov 18, 2009)

[sblock]
spot check tosee if Sensalar recognizes anyone from the initial groups who started the fight (roll 1) or the mage who cast glitterdust(roll 2) (1d20+10,1d20+10=[10, 10], [17, 10]) [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 21, 2009)

Merry blinks with confusion when she looks at the set of ghostly hands on the railing, then immediately grabs Jill's hand and drags her towards the road where they came from. Jill seems fixated on her doll, that now lies discarded at Thok's feet, but cannot struggle free from her sister's grasp. *"Stop squirming Jill, leave that blasted rag doll!"* Merry says with an agitated voice.

Meanwhile, Peth and Kye are left alone at the bridge, with puffs of white steam coming from their mouths as they breathe hard. A ghostly apparition appears before Thok, semi transparent and pure white, as if woven from mountain mists. It is the figure of a young woman, dressed in a long old fashioned dress, with lace on the sleeves and the edges of her collar. Her skirt and hair wave around as if some unseen wind is blowing trough them. The Lady's face is veiled by an ever shifting cover of a cloud like scarf, only two eyes visible above, the color of ice and death.

Even though the Barbarian is no expert on Undead, he can feel an overwhelming power emanating from the being, making the hairs on his arms and neck stand up. The lady hisses and darts towards Thok, her arm outstretched in his direction.

[sblock]An here she is! Knowledge checks for anyone interested (I know Peth will be). Actions as well. Here is a map to orientate you guys better: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Later on i will make my maps with a grid of 5 x 5 squares. I can do this now as well but this isn't considered combat yet.[/sblock]



***​

Adeladie smiles approvingly at Alevyth's words, and raises her gaze towards Lazarus. The middle aged leader of the Paladins stnads there for a moment, weighing down the boy's words. *"So you have joined the fight with much the same intentions as my own men have. Can anyone confirm this?"* At his expression of "men" Adeladie frowns a bit, but remains quiet.

*"So then, who started all this? I recall a user of the arcane arts promising wealth in the hundreds of thousands, to some of you here. Was he the same one to cast that accursed spell of blindness?"*

Whsipers can be heard going about the room, but much everyone remains quiet. A scrawny man in a rusty chainmail, with dried blood covering his wrinkly face, speaks up with a reluctant raspy voice *"Eh told us da' only one group 'o sell-swords will be gettin them golds, an' dat he need only da bes' men on da job. So my boys, they are hot heads da lot o' them ye see milord, they try ta prove we's da best, and..."* the man suddenly realities he is condemning his troops and shuts up abruptly.

Before he can continue, Dawnbringer Ferviel pushes Latham forward and raises his voice.* "This is the smart arse with the Glitterdust spell Lazarus. Though his mouth is blasphemous i think he meant well, even if the results of his spell were not what I would call helpful."*

Lazarus's brows meet as he is observing the situation. *"Do the rest of you who bore witness confirm this? Has Alevyth Bawler indeed been trying to put an end to the fight, and was not a part of it initially? Has this man's group of mercenaries* - he points towards the man in the rusty mail, who now looks around nervously. - *been the cause of the disturbance? And you, what do you have to say of your use of magic to sow confusion in an already hard to control situation?"* The last question is directed at Latham.

Lazarus's face is a mask of calmness and control, he seems concentrated as if playing chess against a skilled opponent.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2009)

The barbarian grunts and raises his massive sword. "Thok cuts you in two!" The barbaian menaces prepearing his attack.

_OOC: Readied action: Power attack vs lady spooky: 30 vs AC, 21 dmg Holy cow Thok's a damn beast _


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2009)

Seeing that Merry has Jill safe in hand Kye quickly drops the visor on his helm, and turns to Thok's cry. Seeing something misty Kye decides not to strike out but instead bring the power of his god into the battle. *"Prayth thee Helm, her's my need. Bring forkth thy strength into your fist." *The Watchful Eye of Helm glows a pale blue as it responds to the prayer. And Kye smiles, though noone else can see it as if feels his muscles tighten and Yasaderian grow light as a feather in his hand.

[sblock=actions]
move action: to within ten feet of apparition (I saw no map just a box with an X in it. sorry)
standard action: cast bull's strength through holy symbol/meta magic rod
duration= 16 mins 

STR:19 (+4) new attack work up:
Yasaderian  +12/+7 to hit; 1d10+5 dmg; 19-20x2 crit; Slashing[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 72/72
AC: 23 T:11 FF: 22
Speed: 20'
Init: +1
Fort: +7
Reflex: +3
Will: +9 [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1 level: Bless, Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds(3d8+8), Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, Magic Weapon;Greater, d= Spell Immunity

Turn undead = 11/11
Protictuve ward = 1/1
Feat of strength = 1/1
Metamagic rod = 2/3 [/sblock][/quote]


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 23, 2009)

Latham gives Ferviel a disapproving look, complete with a _I-thought-we-were-friends_ look. And now he's being thrown under the carriage. He takes a requisite step forward, but mostly it was from the subtle shove the priest had given him. Keht, however, voluntarily took a step forward and stood silently next to the enchanter, ready to face the same punishment. Latham smiled widely, he loved that monk, that crazy, insane githzerai.

Finally he sighed and focused his attention on the man up front, the man staring deep into Latham's soul. A quick analysis made up Latham's mind and when he started speaking, it wasn't in the common tongue of Angelwatch, instead that of the Elven lands, *"I don't know about you, but if I've got a sword in my hands and a desire to use it, and somehow I get blinded to the point where I can't see naught but glitter, I'm not going to randomly attack whilst swinging my sword wildly. All that will do is get me gutted. Which is what happened.

"Realistically, what my magicks did was show you who the mentally-challenged are in this assemblage. If you're blinded and you blindly attack, shame on you. But those who laid down their swords and focused on the idea that they could easily be side-stepped and killed, well those are the quick-thinging types that Lathander himself would be proud of. I tried to sort out the weeds and give you flowers. And that's exactly what I did."*

He stands there proudly, as if he's expecting thanks. Unfortunately for Elvish, it's woefully inadequate at hurling insults, otherwise he's sure his speech would have been a bit more colorful.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Nov 24, 2009)

Peth stares in -- well, not surprise, because it was completely predictable, but he stares, aghast, as Thok and Kye do everything they possibly could to further enrage the Lady.

Wishing he could observe the Lady quietly from a safe distance -- pen and journal in hand -- Peth instead hurries along the bridge towards Merry and Jill.

"Thok! Kye! This is not a good time to pick a fight! If we leave the area quickly, without doing anything rash, I believe the Lady will ignore us. I'm not even certain our weapons will affect her!"


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 8, 2009)

*"Nay mustard gnome, Yasaderian can and shall prevail!"* Kye says through the closed helment. *"Show thy true self, blade 'o babes"* 

Raised before the Helmite Yasaderian starts to fade, the sun no longer gleaming off the broad blade. After a moment the sword seems like mist that anyone can see through as the "ghost-touch" weapon stands poised.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 5, 2010)

Kye summons the energies of his deity and newfound strength flows in his body, warming his blood and tightening his grip around the hilt of his beloved Yasaderian. He moves closer to the lady, now positioning himself shoulder to shoulder next to Thok, and both face the spirit with eagerness in their eyes.

The Lady seems completely uninterested in the efforts of either Kye nor Thok, while she floats casually over the edge where the Barbarian is standing, and reaches for the child's doll lying at his feet. Thok wastes no time and with a rage-infused snarl he swings his massive greatsword at the apparition.

At first it seems that the Orc's enchanted blade will pass trough the Lady's ethereal body, but at this precise moment she appears to be concerned with picking up Tatters from the ground. The long steel blade lunges deep in the Lady's form, and for a moment her whole visage flickers out of existence, apparently harmed by the heavy strike. A long and wide cut now splits her chest and shoulder, as if she were a drawing that had been ripped. While the edges of her form start waving around like white smoke, the wound starts closing but does not disappear completely.

Peth is next to Merry and Jill, and all three of them look at the developing situation. Jill manages to squirm out of her sister's grip and rushes forward, while Merry lets out a curse and chases after her sister.* "STOP YOU IDIOT WHERE ARE YOU GOING!"* Merry cries out in anger as she lifts her skirt up so she can run faster.

The lady raises her head, with Tatters in her right hand. The doll is already covered in a thin layer of frost, and Kye and Thok can feel the air getting almost unbearably brisk. The apparition hisses and lifts her left hand towards her veiled face, but only lowers the white, mist-like cover a bit. Now one can see her cheeks and the upper half of her nose, and it is apparent that in life, she was a comely lass.

A sudden dark pulse of energy washes ofer the Lady's features, and for a moment she appears as an vicious, bloodthirsty female with yellow eyes and a feral grin on her features. Everyone feels as if the Lady is staring in to their souls and is about to devour them without mercy.

[sblock]I rolled a 1d20 chance for Thok to see if he can hit the Lady, 1-10 meaning failure and 11-20 meaning success. he rolled an 11  So he hits her for full damage. Now everyone within 60 feet must make a Will save please.[/sblock]


***​

As people exchange conversations before him, Senslar can now clearly remember the raggedy bunch of mercenaries whom indeed started the fight after the promises of gold sounded trough the square. He can also clearly identify the mage who spoke in Elven just now as the caster of the spell.

Lazarus stares at Alevyth and frowns, but then moves his gaze over to Adelaide. The young female Paladin nods her head slowly and puts her left hand on the hilt of her sword. 

*"Your words ring with truth young warrior, as i have long since learned to discern lies from honesty.* - Lazaru's voice is calm and thick. - *Your intentions were noble, and your love for the laws of this land is commendable. I would ask you for your aid in carrying out this trial, as a witness and source of information, but should you choose otherwise you are free to go. Although, frankly I would rejoice at having a young man of worth such as yourself join us in our expedition in the Valley."
*
Lazarus then turns towards Latham and smiles, nodding slightly. The group of mercenaries and their leader cast angry glances at the Wizard, even as they rub their foreheads with an apparent lack of comprehension. "*Thank you for choosing the language of the Elves to speak your mind. I truly wish for no grudges to be held between humans in this town, while unspeakable horrors lie just beyond the city walls."* Lazarus sighs and paces back and forth behind the wooden stand.

*"Although your reasoning does not match my own, i can see merit in it. You border on the obnoxious, but nevertheless your logic is adequate. Tell me your name, and i shall make sure you are exempt from prosecution. I wish, however, to ask of your aid in this quest. We lack the backing of a master of the Arcane, and there will be great need of one such as yourself."*

Ferviel grins and slaps Latham's back with his mail clad palm. *"Told ya, everyone wants you to be Lich fodder, HAR HAR HAR!"* The Lathandrian looks like a lunatic, laughing out loud in the middle of this awkward trial.

Lazarus makes a face as if had eaten something sour, but remains silent and waiting for a response. Meanwhile, the leader of the guilty group of mercenaries starts eying the exit and the high, stained glass windows with shifty eyes and a sweaty brow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 5, 2010)

The barbarian looks with contempt while his sword tores a chunk appart from such foul creature. He grins a mouthful of fangs when the specter tries to scare him out, his own face quite more ugly than the cadaver's one. He swing his sword again, this time with more power, waving it once and then another time! Although the first attack found it's mark, the second pass right through, harmlessly. Unaware of why, Thok said *"Why not cut twice?"*

[sblock=Actions and rolls.]
Thok's will save: 20+2: 22 I assume I save it
Thok's power attack: Rolls:
Roll Lookup
Results: Hits with first attack for 20 dmg.
Misses second attack due to insubstantial foe.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2010)

His breath frosting in the chilled air, Kye quickly raises his visor to better see what is happening. Seeing the doll in the hands of the White Lady spurs the young helmite into action.

*"Unhand thy Tatters!"* he bellows thrusting out with Yasaderian. The changeing vintage of the creature causes only a moments pause in the warrior.

[sblock=rolls]
Will save = 22
Attack = 25
Damage = 10
Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sensalar moves unobtrusively behind the recognized mercenaries.
"*ahem* I apologize for interrupting but if I may address this esteemed gathering, perhaps these gentlemen," indicating the individuals eyeing currently eyeing the exits, "could help enlighten us to the cause of the initial disturbance, given their proximity to the incident in question when I observed them upon arrival outside."


----------



## cheshire_grin (Jan 7, 2010)

Peth utters a surprisingly vicious Orcish curse, at the same time narrowing his eyes as he swiftly analyzes the Lady's gathering powers.

_No time to research at all, how am I to have my best spells prepared if I have no time to research? _ he snarls to himself.

Snapping his heavy crossbow up, he aims at the Lady's wavering form and fires.

Then he sees Merry and Jill racing towards the rime-covered Tatters. "Jill!" he cries. "Kye, protect the child!"
[sblock=Actions and rolls]
Will save. (1d20+10=12)

Move Action: Assuming Peth can still act , he'll use his Dark Knowledge to grant a save bonus vs the Lady.
Knowledge (religion) (1d20+16=20)
Everyone within 60' of Peth receives a +1 bonus (untyped) to saving throws against the Lady's abilities. (I did not count this in my Will save above, Myth.)

Standard Action: Fire crossbow Attack roll; miss chance; damage. (1d20+7=19, 1d20=10, 1d8+1=6)

boy, the dice hate me today! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 11, 2010)

*"Your words ring with truth young warrior, as i have long since learned to discern lies from honesty.* *Your intentions were noble, and your love for the laws of this land is commendable. I would ask you for your aid in carrying out this trial, as a witness and source of information, but should you choose otherwise you are free to go. Although, frankly I would rejoice at having a young man of worth such as yourself join us in our expedition in the Valley."


*Alevyth nodded appreciatively before responding.
"I give you my thanks for your compliment.  I will remain here until I am no longer needed, and when we are finished here, perhaps we can further discuss how I may best aid Angelwatch in this trying time..."

After this he fell silent, his attention slowly moving from person to person, though particularly on Lazarus and Adelaide.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 11, 2010)

With a turn of his head, the enchanter briefly acknowledged Ferviel's enthusiasm. Latham wasn't expecting to get off this easy, he let the _dimension door_ spell fade from his lips, sensing no need for it at the moment. Having the mooks of the paladins clearing his path could be beneficial. Death by lich, not so much. He measured his next words carefully, not wanting to press his good fortune too far too soon, *"I will aid you, Lazarus, given that a few simple conditions are met. First, that whatever mercenaries or fodder you bring with you will have no authority over me, and will follow my given orders if directed. I will report to you and Ferviel alone. Secondly, that I can, at any time, end this arrangement and venture off alone without recourse. My arcane might for these concessions. Agreed?"*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 16, 2010)

Peth shouts out to the Cleric and both prepare their weapons, but are frozen in place for a moment, as the stare of the undead being bores a hole trough their souls. Merry too, is motionless and staring with a blank gaze at the floating apparition that was once Livy Brenson.

[sblock=Kye]The warrior-priest of Helm finds himself on his parent's farm, just as he remembers it from his youth. The lad is wearing the leather apron of a smith's apprentice, and is facing the thatched hut that used to be his home.

The surroundings are quiet, and the sky is darkening as the sun has already hid itself beyond the horizon. Kye shouts out to his parents, but there comes no answer, as the dark windows of the house remain motionless.

The lad suddenly feels a touch on his back, nails slowly scraping on his linen shirt. He turns around and with horror regards the visage of his mother, smiling wickedly with blood dripping from her mouth. Her gaze is full of ferocity and madness, and chunks of raw flesh can be seen caught between her pointed teeth.

Her auburn hair is now brittle and dust covered, and the stale smell of an unearthed grave can be sensed coming from her. With a hideous shriek and a mad gleam in her yellow eyes, she jumps and claws at young Kye's face, ripping two deep lines across his right cheek. The lad's heart starts beating with a panicked rush as he turns away and attempts to run and save himself from this horror.[/sblock]
[sblock=Peth]The Gnome descends further down the corridor of the long abandoned mansion he had set out to explore. He is alone, with a lantern in his hands and the only sound that can be heard, is the screeching of the rotted boards beneath his small feet.

The corridor is dark, as any windows have been long since boarded up, and no torches or braziers have been light for years. The Archivist is careful and methodically analyzes the situation, as he approaches a massive oak door to his left. The lantern in his right hand begins to fade, as it is running out of oil, and for a moment Peth wanders weather he should turn back. However the Gnome's curiosity overwhelms him as he decides to explore the room, which he discovered to be a large library.

He had lost himself amongst the shelves and books, and is too late in noticing the crimson light coming from behind. The Archivist turns around, only to find out with horror that the red glow streams from the hollow eye sockets of a floating skull, adorned with a magnificently jeweled crown.

Peth immediately recognizes the Demilich, and the overwhelming danger it poses. It is too late however, as the skull laughes and screames: *"I WILL HAVE YOUR SOUL, LITTLE MAN!"* Peth turns around, with fear gripping his heart, and runs as fast as his short legs can carry him, while still hearing the maniacal laughter of the demilich, floating behind him.[/sblock]

After but a moment of being frozen still, Merry, Peth and Kye each shout out something, and dash towards a random direction.

Kye drops his prized sword on the ground, and heads westward, towards the bridge. Peth relinquishes his crossbow in a similar manner and dashes down the bridge, towards the opposite bank of the river. Merry shouts with fear and heads eastwards, trough the meadow and towards the woods.

Amongst the ensuing chaos, the massive frame of the Half Orc Barbarian stands unaffected. Perhaps it is the hunger, perhaps it is the lust for battle, or perhaps the Lady is unable to find an illusion of fear dwelling in Thok's subconscious at this moment, but the Half Orc simply snarls and swings his blade once more at the apparition. He has enough time now to strike twice at the Lady, but the spirit manages to phase away from the second hit effortlessly.

The Banshee hisses and faces Thok, but is taken by surprise by the tiny frame of a young girl, dashing past the Barbarian and gripping the raggedy bunny doll with her tiny hands. *"LET GO OF HIM YOU DEAD BITCH!"* Jill screams with a viscous voice.

The Banshee's eyes darken, as she extends her hand and lightly touches Jill's forehead with her long ghostly finger. The spot where the Banshee touched Jill is now covered with frost, and the little girl staggeres on her feet, gasping for air but still holding on to Tatters. It is apparent that Jill will not survive a second attack by the Lady.


[sblock]Peth, Kye and Merry are panicked. They drop anything they are holding and will run away until they lose sight of the Lady and will then cower until the duration of the effect is over. The duration is 1d4+1 rounds. So Peth is panicked for 4 rounds and Kye and Merry for 2 rounds. Thok rolled a natural 20 and is immune to this ability for the next 24 hours. Jill is seemingly unaffected.

Thok can make a spot check by the way. 

Also, even though it's a specific mind affecting ability, it does not prevent the characters from being aware of what is going on around them. They will register it and act upon it once the duration is over.

The Lady attacks Jill and hits her for 4 damage. Jill is now disabled. Oh, on a further note, the whole cold theme is fluff, the Lady (and any Banshee for that matter) dos not deal cold damage, but rather a regular incorporeal touch attack.

Here is a map, and also please ask me in the OOC if you have any questions. 

**************************....***************************************
**********************xxxx....xxxxxxxxxxxx*********xxxxxxxxxxxxx*****
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*****
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx***
~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx....xxxxxMxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx***
~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx....Kxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxx====xxxJxTxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxx====xxxxxLxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~====~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~==P=~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~~====~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx~~====~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx====xxxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx====xxxxxxxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
**x****xxxxxxxxxx....xxxxxx****xxxxxxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxxx
***************....xxxxx***********xxxxxxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~~~~~~xxxxxxxxx

P - Peth, K - Kye, T - Thok, J - Jill, M - Merry, L - Lady, x - grass/dirt, ~ - river, * - trees, = - bridge, . - road.[/sblock]


***​

Adelaide smiles faintly and leans over to the young lad. *"So Alevyth*,* you are humble as well as righteous. We can make a Paladin out of you yet i think!* - the woman whispers with an energetic tone. -* but maybe you are too pretty - you might easily stray in to adultery with your looks..."* The female Paladin displays wider smile and returns to her original pose.

Meanwhile Lazarus frowns for a moment at Latham's words, but replies with a calm voice. *"I would expect you to adhere to the rules and code of conduct that we set upon as a brotherhood of Paladins. As such, you will be answering to your superiors in rank, myself and Dawnbringer Ferviel included, but there will be others as well. You will meet them and I will instruct you specifically. Each mercenary or conscript we bring along will be under the leadership of one of my lieutenants, as strict discipline is key in such endeavors. I also expect you to join us in the planning room, as even though you are insolent, your input on the tactics could prove useful.* - Lazarus walks down from the podium and paces slowly before the gathered men, his hands firmly behind his back. - *Should you, master Wizard, or anyone for that matter, decide to abandon our group to either retreat or pursue profits, and leave his comrades exposed to danger, i will brand you outlaws and subject you to justice with the utmost prejudice. We take this on as brothers in arms, or you do not come with us at all."*

Lazarus' voice is stern and his gaze is demanding. He stops in front of Senslar and looks at him briefly, before continuing. *"And you, what is your name warrior of the Aasimar, and what light can you shed on the events in discussion? I assure you that no one is leaving this temple until justice has been served."*

At his last words the men from the mercenary company start whispering and shoving, and more than one now eyes the exits like a rat in a cage.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 17, 2010)

Alevyth frowned at the arcanist's conditions, as they very much sounded prone to ending poorly for the Paladins, thusly defeating its own purpose.  Then again, he should expect no less from that wizard.  His discontent was squashed for the moment as Adelaide whispered to him energeticly.
*

"So Alevyth*,* you are humble as well as righteous. We can make a Paladin out of you yet i think!* * But maybe you are too pretty - you might easily stray in to adultery with your looks..."

*"Adultery?  Lies which would inevitably cause a lovely woman pain?  You surely jest, for I'd rather spend a year on the wrack than cause a moment of grief to the innocent..."  The boy whispered in return, his voice a mixture of bemusement and wounded shock both.  As Lazarus spoke, Alevyth's attention returned to the wizened Paladin, grinning at the terms which most certainly would not be to the wizard's liking.  His hand moved to finger his hilt as the paladin noticed the shifty looks of the bandits, his face briefly growing cold as he sensed their desire to escape justice.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 17, 2010)

Adelaide blushes slightly as she replies with a hushed tone, flicking a curly blond lock of hair off her brow. *"Adultery may not necessarily include the dealing out of pain to a woman. We can succumb to our base instincts, just as men can, you know. Women just have better restraint than your kind."*

The female Paladin grins and follows Alevyth's stare towards the bunch of mercenaries at the back of the room. Her eyes grow cold for a moment and her lips curl with contempt, but she says nothing and soon returns to her regular sightly smiling expression.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

The barbarian looks confused at his retreating allies *"Why run? No fear! Stand and fight!"* Thok wide his nostrils sending a cloud of hot air out, that can be seen due to the cold air outside.* "No touching little boy! Thok Kill you dead!"* The warrior slashes at the witch again, hoping to tear it apart this time.* "Run little boy, Thok rescue doll"*

[sblock=Actions]
Full attack versus the banshee:
Rolls
Rolled 23 and 25 for attack, 11 and 12 for the chances to hit the insubstantial, so both hit, and 22 and 23 dmg, so 45 total damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jager0727 (Jan 20, 2010)

"I am Sensalar, descended from Erykul, Half-avoral grandson of the Blessed Fields of Elyssium, born into a long tradition of familial piety and service to the lords of good. I am sworn enemy of the dark and unnatural and friend to the church of Pelor, though not of it's ranks. Galen of the Seven Lakes suggested I speak hear when we conversed just moments ago."
"Although I could not hear the words of the fellow, I was at a unique vantage upon entering the square to notice these men, accosting the mage outside who had made mention of coin. Their discussion somehow turned to argument with some others of the men there, and soon their "discussion" seemed to hinge on the point of their swords rather than their tongues. As this was immediately before your brotherhood entered the fray, I believe these gentlemen may be able to shed some light on the cause of all this. Beyond that, I may be of little use as the square became a rather confused mess. Between wayward," *at this Sensalar looks toward Latham across the crowd and pauses briefly* "though well-meant spell of the good arcanist who just spoke and the fighting I saw little until your men restored order and the cooler heads amongst the crowd prevailed."

[sblock]sorry for the delay, been unable to get on a computer for any length of time until today due to a windows re-install.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2010)

Running into the field Kye drops to his knees, ripping off his helment and throwning it to the ground. Kye raises his head high and screams,* "Mother! I am sorry I failed thee!" *

The young warrior slumps sitting in the dirt on his knees and sobs softly to himself for his weakness in not being able to defend those in need.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 20, 2010)

*"Adultery may not necessarily include the dealing out of pain to a woman. We can succumb to our base instincts, just as men can, you know. Women just have better restraint than your kind."

*"Adultery is a lack of loyalty, betrayal brings pain.  Again, I would rather spend a year upon the rack than cause someone such anguish.  However, my words prove nothing on their own... the only way you'll know if I am faithful is to test my faithfulness..."  He replied in a hushed tone to Adelaide, his face slowly shifting from a slight frown to a slight grin, almost as if he was teasing her, or inviting her to test her theories about himself.  Within himself, Alevyth was certain he would not falter, nor would he prove untrue once he's found true love.  Whether or not he would find that love, the Paladin did not know.  After all, he first and foremost sought to avoid causing pain and sorrow.  Finding true love... may just set his love up for a great deal of pain and sorrow, should he be slain.  Alevyth shook his head briefly, attempting to break from that line of thought.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2010)

[sblock=sorry for the ooc intrusion, but ...]
I am trying to find Myth and Ledgend inreguards to another game, as any one seen or heard from M and L? A known Leave of absense, perhaps? Arcandus, the DM for a game we are both in is trying to locaate M and L [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> Meanwhile Lazarus frowns for a moment at Latham's words, but replies with a calm voice. *"I would expect you to adhere to the rules and code of conduct that we set upon as a brotherhood of Paladins. As such, you will be answering to your superiors in rank, myself and Dawnbringer Ferviel included, but there will be others as well. You will meet them and I will instruct you specifically. Each mercenary or conscript we bring along will be under the leadership of one of my lieutenants, as strict discipline is key in such endeavors. I also expect you to join us in the planning room, as even though you are insolent, your input on the tactics could prove useful.* - Lazarus walks down from the podium and paces slowly before the gathered men, his hands firmly behind his back. - *Should you, master Wizard, or anyone for that matter, decide to abandon our group to either retreat or pursue profits, and leave his comrades exposed to danger, i will brand you outlaws and subject you to justice with the utmost prejudice. We take this on as brothers in arms, or you do not come with us at all."*




*"Paladins,"* Latham stands very much under his breath as he shakes his head, his glance downward and off to the side. Interruptin the flow of the conversation Lazarus appears to be having with multiple others, Latham speaks up again, his voice authoritative and echoing throughout the large hall.

*"It appears I have no choice but to help your cause, Paladin, so very well then."* His face immediately turns impassive and bored, perhaps, as he leans his slight body against that of the large, silent monk next to him.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 30, 2010)

Everything happens in an instant - Peth, Kye and Merry are still running further from the White Lady, with blank stares in their eyes as they shake uncontrollably. Meanwhile, Thok's massive blade cuts two more deep scars trough the Banshee's visage, leaving wide gaps as if she were made of torn lace. Jill is still holding on to Tatters, with her gentle childish face twisted in brutal anger, and she seems to be recovering at an impressive rate from the Lady's last attack.

The spirit hisses with spite, and removes her hand from her veil, while looking Thok right in the eye. Somehow, the huge Half-Orc feels as if a great danger has passed him.

The Lady then proceeds to caress Jill's cheek with her ghostly finger. The child gasps for air as if she is drowning, and releases her grip on the raggedy doll. The little girl collapses on the ground, clenching her chest, as her lips turn blue and her pupils go up in her eyelids, leaving the milky white stare of death in her eyes.

The Lady covers her face with her hands and it appears to the Barbarian that she is crying. The spirit then turns her back to the surprised Half-Orc, and sobbing can be heard coming from her as she drifts off to the middle of the river, and the with hideous shriek, the Banshee plunges down as if she were attempting to drown herself in the violent waters below.

A splash can be heard as Tatters falls in the river and drifts down with the currents, and the Lady is nowhere to be seen.

A few seconds later, Kye and Merry come to their senses, and half a minute later Peth also breaks trough the violent illusion gripping his mind. Everyone now realities what had happened, and Jill is still lying on the ground, motionless.

[sblock]Thok has dealt an impressive 86 total damage to the Lady. She in turn, attacked Jill once more and dealt 7 damage to her. Jill is now lying on the ground. A spot check is required:
[sblock=spot of 10 or below]The character thinks that Jill is dying.[/sblock]
[sblock=spot of 10 to 15]The character realizes that Jill is stable.[/sblock]
[sblock=spot above 15]The character realizes that Jill is actually healing.[/sblock][/sblock]



***​
Adelaide smiles at the lad and leans over. Alevyth can smell the scent of herbs coming from her abundant blond curls, as she asks him with a low tone: "*Very virtuous, I admire that in a man. So, is there a fair maiden that you have vowed your heart to?"
*
Lazarus nods at the Wizard's answer and replies with slight delight on his face. *"I am happy to welcome you to our Holy Crusade then. If you wish, you may leave this trial, I can have someone escort you to the temporary barracks and headquarters we have set up. You may rest, as tonight I will need you in your opinion on the planning of our assault."*

He then goes back to Senslar, smiling widely.* "It is an honor to meet one of Erykul's descendants in the flesh. *- The Paladin extends his palm and shakes Senslar's hand firmly. - *You are most welcome amongst us master Sensalar, and when this is over, I would enjoy conversing with you of your forefather's deeds. I have read of your half-celestial ancestor's exploits, even if they have gone in to obscurity for the general masses. I take much pleasure in learning from the heroics of great men who lived in days past."
*
The Palaidn leader pauses and turns his gaze towards the group of unwashed mercenaries, some of which had been barely patched up after the beating they received from Lazarus's men. *"If Galen has taken a liking to you, you must be following in Erykul's footsteps, for even if my brave Leutenant is not interested in history and reading, he is indeed a fine judge of character. It is clear to me now that..."*

Lazarus' words are interrupted by a deafening smashing sound that comes from the front of the hall. The massive wooden doors swing wide open as an enormous white ram blasts them open with it's impossibly large horned head. Behind him follows a giant of a man, wielding a long pole with what appear to be zombie heads mounted atop. Behind him rush several Paladins, one of which is Galen, who now has his visor down, his blade drawn and his red kite shield raised in an aggressive stance.

The red-armoured Paladin has a most curious sword, the metal which it is made from is green, and the blade itself is wavy instead of straight. Orange flames dance back and froth on it, shedding a smooth glowing light on the warrior's plate armour.

*"I SAID I'M GONNA TALK TO HIM! AND YE BEST SHEATHE THAT RAINBOW STICK YE CALL A SWORD BEFORE I SHOVE IT UP YOUR HOLY PALADIN ASS!"* The man who shouts these words is large, with thick red hair left to hang freely beneath his shoulders and clad in leather armour, with an axe hanging from the holster on his hip and a grand composite longbow on his back. His voice is gruff and thunderous, and his face is red with rage.

[sblock] Wow.. Lazarus got a 36 on his Knowledge: Religion. He really does know about Erykul [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2010)

Thol takes another wild swing at the thing, but it banishes into the river. The barbarian snorts like an angry bufalo looking in the direction of the fleeting spirit. The half human cleaves the sword in the ground, and kneels next to Jill. He gently takes her in his bulky arms before the others come to their senses. When the others come around, he provclamis.
*"Jill brave like orc warrior! Jill fought dead slut alongside Thok. Thok and Jill crush evil dead slut! But Jill wounded, and fall like hero. She is getting better, soon she will fight with Thok again. She sturdy like big cow, Thok will call her Cow girl."*
Thok turns to the others, looking them in the eyes. *"Why you run? Why running from dead slut, instead of fighting like warriors?"*
Spot: 16


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2010)

Kye looks away from the half-orcs gaze. Then seeing Jill lying on the ground the warrior priest nearly breaks into tears. *"I have failed thee little one,"* he says knelling down next to the little girl. *"I have never, wha..?" *he says astonished. *"Praise be to Helm, the Great Guard has watched over thee in my absence. Thank you, oh mighty Vigilant One."*

And tears do start down the cheeks of the young priest, tears of joy.

[sblock=Spot]
 Spot = 16  [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 1, 2010)

"*Very virtuous, I admire that in a man. So, is there a fair maiden that you have vowed your heart to?"*

Alevyth's flawless face tinged slightly as the boy smelled the herbs, a reminder how close the woman was getting to him.  He did not let much fluster show, as he whispered once more in a hushed voice.

"My heart remains my own, for the time being."   Alevyth smiled faintly before the boy's gaze sweeped the room once more.  He had considered adding more to his response, but shortly thereafter there was a loud crash was heard, the boy immediately whirling hand on hilt ready to draw his blade.  Should the man prove hostile, Alevyth would throw himself into battle without hesitation to put the man down and protect any other lives that may be at stake, at the moment, with a particular emphasis on Adelaide.

[sblock=Action]
Ready action to draw his blade should the man draw a weapon or attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 4, 2010)

Merry rushes over from her position near the edge of the woods, with fear and frustration carved in her otherwise pretty, effeminate face. *"Move away!* - she shoves Kye with anger. - *Some priest you are!* - she pouts at the Helmite and grabs her little sister's head.

*"Oh Jill why are you so reckless..."* - the young woman speaks softly as she examines the little girl.

*"Alocara saleen dyuenn"* - Merry chants the incantation with monotonous tone, and a wave of blue energy springs forth from her hands as she is still grabbing Jill's head. The magic spreads over the little girl's body and with a spasm, Jill opens her eyes and jerks her body, trying to get up. *"WOOW this feels tingly every time you do it Merry!"* Jill shouts and looks around.

*"Umm why is everyone looking at me like that? And where is Tatters?"*

Merry pushes her sister down and scolds her with both anger and relief mixed in her voice: *"Stop squirming and lay still! And, you are to play only in our yard from now on young lady!"* Merry then proceeds to repeat the incantation and another wave of energy washes over Jill's tiny frame.

The little girl giggles and then looks at her sister apologetically. *"Sorry, it tickles...*" she mumbles.
[sblock=Spellcraft DC 16]Merry casts Cure Light Wounds twice.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Surprised by the woman's actions, Kye moves a little away from the two sisters. The spellcasted on the little girl is unfamiliar  to the man, but he is amazed at it's effects.

Grabbing up his helment he says, *"Helm was seeing to the little mistress, and by your actions his will is done. "*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

*"Coward."* states the more orc than man. *"You be all cowards. Specially you man of metal: Running away crying like a baby. Jill more brave than you, little man."* says the half orc pointing a fat finger at Kyle. *Thok stood alone in the battle. Only brave Jill was at side of Thok. So Thok not alone... " *Thok scratches his head before reassuming his victorious stand, puffing his chest out. He looks at Merry as she chants the spell * "Ah! You be witch! Thok knew that!"* he says frowning. 

OOC: I'm feeling so aggressive today... xD


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2010)

*"Ye will nay get away with such words beastman!"* Kye says in a huff. With his pride already hurt and the thoughts of his weaknesses still fresh the young cleric's face grows red with anger. *"The Hand of Helm is neither a craven nor a coward, ye should fear the wrath of the Fist of The Viligant One!"*

Stepping over to where Yasaderian lays the cleric stands over the sword shoulders slightly slumped. *"I am not worthy of ye tho, mighty Yasaderian."* Kye says quietly to himself.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 4, 2010)

Jill smiles and shouts: *"YAY! I'm brave! Uhmm...* - she pauses and bites her finger, obviously her little head now deep in thought. *- But why am I brave? I only came to find Tatters and now I'm lying on the ground. And Merry is angry at me.*" - Jill makes wide-eyed, apologetic expression at her older sister.

The older female blinks with confusion and raises her head at the two men. *"I think she has no recollection of the encounter. And before you start fighting each other* - Merry helps her little sister up and dusts off her dress with rapid motions. -* I don't know what each of you saw while you know who showed up, but... I mean I'd understand if you got scared. My mind was taken over by a horrible vision, and i could do nothing but run."*


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2010)

Shuddering at the mention of seeing a horrible vision, Kye kneels down before Yasaderian. Lifting the blade he puts it point down on the bridge and places his forehead on the hilt. Closing his eyes he prays silently to the _Great Guardian_.

[sblock=OOC] posting from the bus on the way to work so not much time to check everywhere but thought I would calm Kye down a bit afore something bad happened to him.  What was it you said VV Thok is a beast LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> *"Ye will nay get away with such words beastman!"* Kye says in a huff. With his pride already hurt and the thoughts of his weaknesses still fresh the young cleric's face grows red with anger. *"The Hand of Helm is neither a craven nor a coward, ye should fear the wrath of the Fist of The Viligant One!"*




Thok snorts at Kyle, and utters more insults.* "Fear? Great Thok fear you? A tiny man of tin? You be expert in fear, tell Great Thok how is it."* the creature laughs with his board-like thusks visible when he opens his mouth. 



Myth and Legend said:


> Jill smiles and shouts: *"YAY! I'm brave! Uhmm...* - she pauses and bites her finger, obviously her little head now deep in thought. *- But why am I brave? I only came to find Tatters and now I'm lying on the ground. And Merry is angry at me.*" - Jill makes wide-eyed, apologetic expression at her older sister.
> 
> The older female blinks with confusion and raises her head at the two men. *"I think she has no recollection of the encounter. And before you start fighting each other* - Merry helps her little sister up and dusts off her dress with rapid motions. -* I don't know what each of you saw while you know who showed up, but... I mean I'd understand if you got scared. My mind was taken over by a horrible vision, and i could do nothing but run."*




*"Thok not scare of flying dead slut. Me told you Thok don't like magic, and magic don't like Thok." *Thok answers to Merry, and with his huge hand brushes the hair of Jill. Having not sense of tact whatsoever, the half orc tells Jill about the dangerous battle. *"You Jill brave, you fight the Lady dead flying slut from the bridge, next to Thok." * the warrior punctuates his puffed chest with his thumb. *"But she takes doll..."* the barbarian scratches his chin looking at the river. *"Disappeared over there when Thok cut her with mighty blade."*


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> Lazarus nods at the Wizard's answer and replies with slight delight on his face. *"I am happy to welcome you to our Holy Crusade then. If you wish, you may leave this trial, I can have someone escort you to the temporary barracks and headquarters we have set up. You may rest, as tonight I will need you in your opinion on the planning of our assault."*




Latham needs nothing further, and with that allowance he indicates his desire to leave this place, and his desire for no escort, he can find his own way to the barracks and headquarters. It was important for him to have input in the process of planning, as it will reveal insight on the nature of things, and possibly shed some light on where or what Latham needs to be searching for. There was power and knowledge to be had, for that he was certain. And he meant to obtain it all.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 7, 2010)

Latham leaves the Temple to Lathander mere moments before a large, brutish man has a loud quarrel with the Paladins on guard outside, and then proceeds to bash the doors down. The square is still packed with people of all ages, genders and trades. Curiously enough, the Wizard who had initially proclaimed the promises of gold to be had, is still standing next to the eastern end of the square with a constipated look on his face.

A lavish, gold encrusted white carriage is trying to enter the plaza from the south, with the coachman cursing at the people blocking his way and angrily waving his fist at them.

The other two streets leading out of the temple square are relatively easier to traverse, but are still quite populated at the moment.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2010)

Latham catches all the happenings with a few glances, then moves his way to the eastern part of the square. Making his way toward the gold-gifting wizard, Latham spares a look at the ornate carriage, trying to spy through the openings who would be so lavish at times like this. Reaching the wizard, he places a hand on the man's shoulder, *"Sir, they asked for you in there,"* Latham indicates the location with a point to the cathedral from which he just emerged.

He removes his hand from the man and walks with Keht toward one of the streets that will move him away from his, this chaos, to hopefully the barracks in time.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 10, 2010)

The Gnome recovers from his own personal horror, but is very quiet and only goes back to retrieve his crossbow. He seems to be eying the surroundings with caution and is visibly still somewhat shaken from his experience.

Meanwhile, Jill gets up on her feet and approaches Thok.* "Did we meet the Lady? Um i told you she is scary! I think i found Tatters though. He sometimes does that to me, and then i can't remember anything.* - Merry give the Barbarian a sour look and places her hands on her hips, but before she can speak, Jill smacks Thock's muscular hip with her tiny hand. - *Green man you promised me you'd help me get Tatters! Why did you lose him?"*

Merry sighs and grabs her sister by the shoulder. *"That's enough Jill, shut up about your doll and let's get away from this place. You are not to come here again alone under penalty of a year's grounding and only peas and broccoli for dinner!"*

That apparently influences Jill more than any talk of ghosts, because her face turns pale at Merry's words and she seems to become very obedient.

Merry urges Thok and Peth to go on towards the city in the distance, while Jill stops and looks at Kye. The Helmite is still kneeling on the ground, his forehead placed against the hilt of his blade. The little girl suddenly dashes without warning and jumps on Kye's mail clad shoulders, hugging his chest from behind. *"You promised I can ride on your shoulders big knight sir!" *Jill says with a pleading voice, while her sister exhales and rolls her eyes.

Up above, the storm clouds have gathered and the greyness of a rainy afternoon is looming above the world.


***​

After the intrusion, Lazarus simply stares for a moment with an amazed look on his face. The other Paladins are on edge, with their hands on their weapons, waiting for the leader's action.

Ferviel on the other hand, seems only slightly annoyed. *"Damn it Bran I told you not to bring your damn goat in my temple."* the Cleric grumbles, raising his hands against the Paladins. *"Err.. Lazarus. This is the town Ranger i spoke of earlier. Bran's a good man, a little hot headed, but a good man..."*

*"GOAT!? DAMN IT FERVIEL LOBRI IS A DIRE RAM!* - The red haired man spits as he shouts with anger. His voice echoes trough the hall and everyone looks at him as if he is a moron. Apparently he takes a bit of shame, as he continues with a lower tone. -* Crap, if ye weren't me drinking buddy i'd break yer teeth, damn Priest."*

*"What is the meaning of this foolishness?!"* Lazarus seems quite annoyed as he goes down the isle to face the tall man. He signals Galen with his left hand, and the red armoured warrior lowers his blade and steps back.

"*Hm well your lads outside didn't want no one interruptin' yer little tea party ye see, you all with your golden armours and pretty shiny swords and all. *- Bran seems he is about to spit, but reconsiders after seeing Ferviel's sour face. - *Meanwhile, outside the city walls there's zombies and things, roaming around looking for someone ta chew on!* - Bran seems angry, but then again that might be his usual state. He waves the long pole with the zombie heads he is holding in his left hand to emphasize his words. - *So before ye all decided to go a suicidn' in da valley, I wanted to ask ye fer some backup to clear the fields so da peasants can reel da last harvest in before autumn comes."*


After a brief moment of silence, where only Lobri's heavy breathing can be heard, Lazarus replies:* "How many of the undead are roaming? What kinds have been identified?"

*Bran thinks for a moment, scratching his head with his thick fingers. *"I'd say about a score o' zombies an' some skeletons too, managed to track them last night. It's strange, them deaders never dun got past the lychgate before. I've always thought they were warded inside."*
Lazarus gives a brief pause before answering with a much calmer voice:
*
Very well. Adeladie, take this fine young man, if he is willing* - he points to Alevyth with his mail clad fist. - *as well as master Sensalar and see to it that Bran is assisted with the extermination. I hope both of you men will agree to aiding my second lieutenant? Be careful, her wit is as swift as her blade."* - The aged Paladin smiles.

At his words, Ferviel is visibly relieved, and Bran raises his chest in a victorious pose, obviously happy with the result.



***​

Outside, in the thick crowd, Latham can hear a voice in his ear just as he is about to turn the corner. *"Wait my friend, you seem to have a basic grasp on magic. Let us talk of artifacts and wealth."* The Keht is unable to detect anything, but Latham realizes that the other spellcaster had used magic to communicate with him. His voice is deep and measured, even if the _friend_ part did sound somewhat artificial.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 10 or INT check DC 10]The man has cast Message.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2010)

*"Aye little mistress,"* he says hoisting Jill onto his shoulders after  securing Yasaderian to it's scarrab. A brightness seems to come to the helmites eyes and a whisper comes from his lips, *"Thank thee Helm."*


----------



## Theroc (Feb 10, 2010)

Alevyth listened intently to the exchange, his hand remaining on his hilt as he watched with veiled distaste at the ranger's conduct with in a place of worship.  However, at hearing the undead, the Balwer boy's worry turned more towards the peasants.  His hand left his hilt as his brow furrowed, contemplated a proper procedure for excusing himself to set out himself to slay the undead.  However, before he could do so, Lazarus came to a response of his own.

*Very well. Adelaide, take this fine young man, if he is willing* - he points to Alevyth with his mail clad fist. - *as well as master Sensalar and see to it that Bran is assisted with the extermination. I hope both of you men will agree to aiding my second lieutenant? Be careful, her wit is as swift as her blade."

*"It would be my pleasure to assist your second lieutenant, milord..."  Alevyth replied simply, before turning his gaze to Adelaide with a smile before he spoke again, more softly.  "Lead on, fair lady."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

*"Thok thinks raggy doll went down the stream."* Thok states, pointing at the strong current.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 10, 2010)

Latham stops in his tracks, not even bothering to turn and face the man, his hand reaching deep into his wool jacket, fiddling. His mouth moves ever so slightly, and Keht might be able to notice the faintest of whispers if it weren't for the throng of people, the shouting of the carriage master, and the clops of horseshoes on the cobblestoned plaza square, _"Speak your mind, old man. Do it quickly, my time is valuable and I haven't the time for eccentricities. Where shall we meet?"_


----------



## jager0727 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sensalar turns toward the paladin, "I'll be happy to assist in any way I can. Meanwhile I wish you luck in your investigation brother Lazarus."
He moves near Bran asking, "What did you say the name of your large, wooly friend was again, he seems a noble fellow. He reminds me of a simpler time in my life."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 16, 2010)

Despite Jill's loud whining and objections against leaving Tatters behind, the group sets off towards the City at Merry's invitation. A light rain starts drizzling as the three men and two girls make their way across the deserted dirt road, towards what seem to be farmhouses surrounding the stone walls of Angelatch. 

Merry leads Peth, Kye and Thok towards what seems to be an average-sized farmhouse, made of thick logs and with a thatched roof and a stone chimney on the East end.

*"Come in, please, I'll make you some tea and you can rest a bit. You are our saviours after all.*" Merry invites the men inside the main room, which seems adequately furnished, although not lavish by any means. There is a thin wool rug on the floor, a table and two chairs, and some wooden toys scattered about the floor, no doubt the property of Jill.

Merry winds her hair up and smiles with a radiant grin, as she brushes the water off from her little sister's forhead. *"I have to change my dress and shirt - I must go to the "Three Queens" inn soon - Mr. Hatley lets me help in the Tavern so i can earn enough coin for me and Jll to live normally. Please, feel at home."*

After she says that, Merry puts a kettle over a big oil lamp and lights it, and then heads up the creaking staircase to the second floor. Jill on the other hand, has managed to scurry away under the table and is playing with something she got off the floor.



***​

*"Splendid!* - Lazarus cheers and moves back towards the altar. -* Bran i trust the villagers will not be reeling in the harvest in the dusk and rain. Adelaide* - the female Paladin straightens her back when she hears her name. - *Take these men to "The Silver Boar" and arrange for their lodgings, have them be counted towards our group. You will head out on your mission tomorrow morning after the dawnprayers."*

Adelaide nods and urges on Alevyth and Sensalar to follow her outside. Bran is scratching his head for a moment, but then decides against arguing and follows them as well. He sulks for a moment, but then turns towards the Aasimar. *"'Es' name be Lobri. He's my friend *- the big man slaps the ram's neck with a heavy palm. The creature eyes him with apathy and continues walking slowly besides the group. - *He's a special breed, live only in da high mountains they do, and only 'ere in Muirlane. Dire Rams - strong beasts they be fer sure. Where have ye seen one silver-haired boyo?"*

The light rain outside was getting stronger, and the crowds were already dispersing, even if the group was a curiosity to watch.



***​

*"Head towards "The Lone Traveler", It's further down the Southern street."* Latham hears in his ear. The man's voice seems annoyed, but the Wizard can see hiim packing some scrolls and books in a Bag of Holding and making his way south, conveniently using the farther edge of the street, far enough not to be in the range of the coachman's whip, who was now cursing at the peasantry blocking the path of his carriage.

Back at the Temple, Latham can see the Ranger and his pet, and the two men he had meat previously, exit and head down the Northern road.

The drizzle will soon turn in to a pouring rain, that much is apparent to the spellcaster as he looks up at the thickening gray clouds.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2010)

Thok sits comfortably. He seems rather happy, his eyes examine the house. He had never been on such things. Quite nice, he could get used to it. Of what Merry said, little he understood. Of course, there must be something related to the food he had been promised with after his heroic acts. 
Absentmindly, Thok scratches the wood with his sharp nails, waiting for the lass.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 17, 2010)

Alevyth nodded, following Adelaide without any protest, as things seemed to be going in his favor for the time being.  He also vaguely wondered to himself if he should invest a bit more coin into the decoration of his armor, or if such vanities were not truly a benefit to the Lathandrians so much as an indulgence of a minor vice.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2010)

*"Nay beast-man,"* Kye says indicating the scratches. *"Do not bring ruin to these good people's home. Thy deeds have been great and ye should nay ruin them by such other actions."*

Kye sitting his helm on the table begins plucking at the plume, he is still uneasy by the failure (the first time ever in his life) against the White Lady.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2010)

*"Wha? Oh..." *Thok quits the scratching. But after that, he eyes Kyle *"Me Great Thok, no 'bistman'."* he says puffing his broad chest. *"Thok save you life, and be no stupid. Respect Thok."* a pointy fang sprouts from Thok's jaw.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2010)

Latham heads south in annoyance, annoyed at the wizened wizard, the rain, paladins, Angelwatch. Keht followed him obediently. Inwardly, the shelter of a tavern, of which Latham assumed *The Lone Traveler* to be, sounded inviting in the coming downpour, lest he resort to scour the town looking for the paladin's barracks.

The place wasn't necessarily hard to find, not one as astute as the young Enchanter, and he waited for Keht to get the door, which the shrouded Githyanki did unasked.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2010)

*"The Hand of Helm needs..., "* Kye starts to say but sighs instead of finishing. *"Ye be right... Thok ye did save us one and all. Ye are a great hero."* Looking athis guantlet with the eye of The Watcher carved into it Kye sighs again.* "I am the Hand of Helm, the Eyes of The Watcher, the Fist of The Vigilant One, Kyelingar Godtouched. And ye may call upon me to do thy any service ye have need of."* He says holding out a guantleted hand.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2010)

*"Me Thok"* says Thok, redundantly, and holds his hand, fist closed and rigid, next to Kyelingar's, not sure how should he salute him, as it seems to him that was the cleric's intentions. Thok allowed himself a smile, wide and toothy. Someone had just called him Hero.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2010)

Taking the half-orcs forearm in hand, Kye waits for Thok to do the same. With their forearms grasped Kye smiles and says, *"Thy pleasure to greet thee Thok. Ye may call me Kye."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2010)

*"Oh that's how..."* mumbles the half orc for himself, as he graps Kye's forearm. *"Kye. Why you speak funny Kye?"* Thok snorts after his statement *"Thok speaks funny too."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 17, 2010)

The screeching staircase announces Merry's return before the girl shows herself. She has wrapped a white towel around her head and has changed her dress, she now wears a red and black garment, with a white lace shirt underneath. *"Sorry to make you wait.* - She smiles charmingly when she sees the men grasping their arms. - *Glad you are being civil. No good can come from quarreling."*

The girl reaches in to one of the cupboards by the fireplace and produces a pouch, no bigger than the size of a fist. She grabs a pinch of some dried herbs and puts them in the boiling teapot. Soon the beverage is ready and served in four clay mugs. *"Jill bring some bread and cheese for our guests!"* Merry shouts, and jumps with surprise as her younger sister dashes from underneath the table and heads down a flight of wooden stairs, in what seems to be a pantry.

*"So, what brings you to Angelwatch master Cleric?"* Merry sits on a chair and rubs her hair with the towel. *"Oh, and where is our Gnome friend? I'm sure he was with us a moment ago."* the girl says with a perplexed look on her face.


***​

Adelaide is leading the group, with a faint smile on her face. While Bran and Sensalar are conversing, she looks over her shoulder and nods to Alevyth. *"He is testing you. That's what Lazarus usually does, when he considers truly accepting someone as an ally to the Order. It means he saw worth in you two, else he wouldn't have sent me along to judge your actions. He knows I'm smart enough to understand his true intentions without him having to express them in words."
*

***​
Latham enters the tavern, and is immediately taken by the smell of roasted meat, wine and ale. The place is packed with people, and the loud shouting, rustling of dice and cursing overtakes any private conversations that might be taking place. He can see the older Wizard sitting in a corner table, with his hands clasped before him. Nobody seems to care about Latham, as the mage makes his way and sits across the table.* "Welcome. It is refreshing to find someone of adequate intelligence to converse with."* the man speaks with slow, well measured words. A plump, dark haired serving wench passes the table frequently, but seems to be used to being called out for, and does not pay attention to the two patrons yet.


----------



## jager0727 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sensalar walks alongside Bran as the large man seems to be content to follow Adelaide, despite his earlier headstrong manner.
"I was raised amongst farming communities and spent the greater part of my life living the forest's secrets for myself, so I may have a better familiarity with the worldoutside the walls of a city than most. Still, I must confess, I do not believe I have ever seen Lobri's equal. He is truly an exemplary creature and I'm sure, a noble friend."
As they converse Sensalar notes the way the man refers to Lobri as a friend and not a pet and decides that, despite his rough demeanor and earlier brashness, Bran is a worthy ally and perhaps a kindred spirit worthy of being called friend.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 17, 2010)

*"He is testing you. That's what Lazarus usually does, when he considers truly accepting someone as an ally to the Order. It means he saw worth in you two, else he wouldn't have sent me along to judge your actions. He knows I'm smart enough to understand his true intentions without him having to express them in words."

*"Is he then?  I suppose he'll be having a different test in mind for the mage?  Or is he not meant as a true ally? As for myself... I do not believe such a test would be truly necessary, but I will not object, as anyone would attest to being worthy themselves... had Lazarus not asked us to go, I would be out attempting to liberate those tortured husks from their shackles and allow them to pass on... this very night."  Alevyth replied to Adelaide in a volume matching her own, waiting for Sensalar to rejoin them.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 19, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> Latham enters the tavern, and is immediately taken by the smell of roasted meat, wine and ale. The place is packed with people, and the loud shouting, rustling of dice and cursing overtakes any private conversations that might be taking place. He can see the older Wizard sitting in a corner table, with his hands clasped before him. Nobody seems to care about Latham, as the mage makes his way and sits across the table.* "Welcome. It is refreshing to find someone of adequate intelligence to converse with."* the man speaks with slow, well measured words. A plump, dark haired serving wench passes the table frequently, but seems to be used to being called out for, and does not pay attention to the two patrons yet.




Latham pays no heed to the wench or any of the other patrons, he only stares intently into the wizards eyes before responding, with Keht standing stoically behind the Enchanter. *"I find my adequate intelligence refreshing as well. Tell me, old man, did you find your earlier antics in the plaza square as entertaining as I? There's naught better than watching complete incompetence being wrought in the name of the gods."*


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2010)

Adressing Merry Kye looks about for the gnome. *"Thy new companion seemed eager to arrive at yon town. Mayhaps he went ahead then."*


Then comig back to face Merry he says,* "Helm, the Great Guardian has sent thee a vision of this poor acursed place. Thine heart was filled with sorrow for those whom can nay defend themselves from thy enemies, The Fist of the Vigilant One has come to this place called The Valley of the Dead, by some, to put any unsettled souls to rest." *

Kye starts to fill alittle better after his defeat by the White Lady, like he has found a focus again.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 21, 2010)

Merry quickly raises her eyes as she sips her mug of steaming hot tea, when she hears mention of the Valley. The lass's cute face is now frozen for a moment, as she still holds the large clay cup with both hands, the edge barely touching her lips. *"So, you're going to the Valley then? I guess you'll be joining those Paladins that have come to town recently. It'd be foolish to go alone for sure."
*
Just then, Jill comes back with a large loaf of round, home made bread, and a big square piece of white cottage cheese. *"Here!"* the little girl smiles eagerly and places the food on the table. She then eyes Thok with suspicion and waves her index finger, which is about as long as one of the Half-Orc's teeth. *"You must wash your hands before eating, right Merry?"* Jill addresses her sister with a proud grin on her face.

Merry looks at Thok and Kye apologetically but nods and says *"Yes that's right."*

She then gets up and brings a pitcher of water and a hempen towel. *"Please, feel free. Eat and drink up, but we must head off soon. It's almost evening and i have to go to "The Three Queens" before the patrons start swarming Mr. Hatley. You are welcome to accompany me though, I'm sure the roasted meats and fine ales they have there will be more satisfying than our own plain food."* Merry speaks with a calm voice as she takes off the towel from her head and releases her luscious auburn hair.



***​

Adelaide nods and places her left hand on the hilt of her sword, as the group makes their way trough the now less crowded streets. The promise of heavier rains has discouraged the populace from roaming about, and only the occasional peddler or street urchin can be seen. *"It is not my place to speak for Lazarus, but i think he rather liked you and that Aasimar man, while he only recognized the need for the Wizard's skills. But, going outside in the rain and when night is fast approaching is not the wisest of choices - If that rash man behind us did not object, I am sure you can see merit in that as well. By the way* - the female Paladin fixes something on her gloves as she speaks. - *why do you fight with concealed blades? I must admit their efficiency the way you gutted that ruffian. But i had always thought them the weapons of thugs and miscreants. No offense meant, of course."*

Bran grins and slaps Sensalar's shoulder lightly with his massive palm. *"Eh, yer a farmboy then? Or do ye have some Ranger training? Never dun seen one with looks such as yers. Ye be from another kingdom? Anyay, Lobri's breed is special. They be really strong beasties to be sure - ye heard of a Dire Boar? Well they be like them, only tougher an' more stubborn, har har!* - Bran laughs and slaps Lobri's thick white mane, the fur cushioning the blow to such an extent that the beast doesn't even turn it's head towards the large man. - * I found him as a bleating young lamb, barely a week old. Shivverin' on a bunch o' rocks up in da Norhtern mountains. His whole heard was slaughtered - bad stuff, blood and guts everywhere. What could chew trough more than a score o' Dire Rams, I dunno, but it sure ain't no forest critter dat i know of, and i knows them all."*

The group soon reaches their destination, a large three story building made of stone, with stables on the side. The wooden sign, now screeching slowly as the wind moves it back and forth, displays a silver boar in flight and four men armed with spears chasing it trough a wooded region. Below it says *"THE SILVER BOAR"* with large, white letters.

Inside, the tavern on the first floor is packed with visitors, although it is not noisy or stuffy. Most of the patrons seem to be Paladins or others enlisted with Lazrus's crusade, and they are quietly conversing over ale and supper. Behind the bar, the innkeeper is a large, bearded fellow with a scar running across his forehead. Despite the gray in his hair, he seems to be the tough and "no nonsense" type of person. In one of the corners, a duo of a man and a woman, are performing a popular folk song, the man playing a lute and the woman singing with a pleasant voice. Both of them are dressed in green and white, with golden jewelry on their arms and around their necks. 

When Adelaide approaches the innkeeper he raises his hands apologetically and speaks before she has the chance. *"Sorry m'aam, ain't got no more room left. Tell his Lordship that I can't accommodate any more patrons, even though the Gods as my witness i want to. Even the servant's quarters have been emptied and provided to yer order. Hell even the stables are full, since every one of you has a horse!"*



***​

The other Wizard remains silent for a moment, his hands clasped before his face. He then replies with annoyance in his tone. *"I do not find amusement when i have to rely on idiots to carry out my plans. Unfortunately this endeavor by the temple of Lathander has gathered every moron with a rusty sword from fifty miles, and everyone thinks they are a big hero. I need men of skill and wit, and ones that can keep their focus. Now, before we continue, I must ask you to remove your accomplice. What i have to offer and say is for your ears only."
*

Meanwhile, in the "Lone Traveler"s crowded and loud main hall, a short, almost invisible figure sits quietly and drinks cheap, watered-down ale. Herriman is alone on a table for two, and nobody seems to be paying any attention to him at all. The big breasted serving wench had disregarded him the moment she saw his appearance - was it because he is a Halfling, or because his clothes are worn and have lost colour with use, he could not tell. She had come only to take his order, then brought it and insisted he pay before she left to accommodate some other, richer looking patrons with a greasy smile on her face.

Curiously enough, Herriman noticed the coming of two spellcasters of some sort, and their private conversation on the table behind him. It is hard to hear much because of the noise in the tavern, but if he tries he can catch a word or two trough the shouting and laughing.

[sblock]Listen check please!  This is the best way to start you off, trust me Latham's conversation will be of major interest to Herriman.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 21, 2010)

Herriman slowly sips the mug of ale, even though he hasn't needed food or drink for months. That ring he now wore on his right pinky had been quite an astonishing find. Even when its magic took effect, though, he still took meals every once in a while, if only for the sake of appearances. 

His eyes, partly hidden behind the rim of his drinking vessel, survey the room, taking note, even while his ears try to pick out the words of the two mages sitting behind him. He trusts in his natural abilities to blend in while listening. After all, the other patrons and that silly server had paid him no heed before. Why should any start now? He is, after all, only a simple, poor traveler... If only for the sake of appearances.

[sblock=Roll]
Listen check: 19. Probably not... Even with that +15 modifier, IC still messes with me.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 22, 2010)

Latham's eyebrows furrow, either in annoyance at the request, or anger that his Githyanki couldn't be trusted. With a defiant tone, Latham explains succinctly, *"My accomplice here speaks or understands no words other than his native tongue, which I assure you, we do not hear in this land, but very well."* 

Latham turns and looks at Keht and speaks several low syllables*. The large, shrouded monk nods his head solemnly and then looks around for an adequate space to quarter himself for the time being, deciding between this way and that before nearly toppling a lone halfling at the table.

Slowly Latham gives his attention back to the wizard, *"The only good from your rusty sworded fodder is just that, they will charge, they will die, and I will live."* He pauses for a moment, his finger tapping loudly on the wooden table, *"Speak your mind, old man, and if secrecy is really important, *_perhaps another language_?" he speaks the last question in clear, beautiful Elven, the transition between the common tongue of man and the eloquent language being one linguists would be proud to hear.


* Speaking in Githzerai, Latham tells Keht to leave for a moment, using a symbolic metaphor so the monk would understand.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 23, 2010)

*"It is not my place to speak for Lazarus, but i think he rather liked you and that Aasimar man, while he only recognized the need for the Wizard's skills. But, going outside in the rain and when night is fast approaching is not the wisest of choices - If that rash man behind us did not object, I am sure you can see merit in that as well. By the way* - the female Paladin fixes something on her gloves as she speaks. - *why do you fight with concealed blades? I must admit their efficiency the way you gutted that ruffian. But i had always thought them the weapons of thugs and miscreants. No offense meant, of course."

*Alevyth smiled faintly as he walked along, relaxing at this point, knowing that any foolish enough to attack a known paladin of Lathander as well as two accompanying figures was indeed a fool.  As Adelaide spoke, he listened intently, before answering with a chuckle.

"I do indeed see the merit in waiting until the rain and darkness subsides.  I merely am loathe to let those poor souls suffer longer under their curse.  As for my weapons... they are part of the reason my old tutor... a knight my family introduced me to, parted ways with me.  I was tired of consistently finding the thugs and other violent beings who I ended up in combat disarming me of my sword, and so... I bring more than one so that I am never disarmed.  It is effective, and helps me end the suffering of others by quickly ending hostilities."  Alevyth spoke, pausing a moment before adding another thought.  "After all, it is far more merciful to grant an irredeemable being a swift death rather than slowly beating it to death with my fists, no?"


----------



## jager0727 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sensalar takes special note of the circumnstances under which Lobri was found before begging Bran's pardon for a moment and approaching Adelaide.
"As for myself, if it would be easier to find lodging within the city for three, I have no objection to seeing to my own lodging, despite the weather. So long as I am able to find you when necessary on the morrow."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 25, 2010)

Adelaide huffs at the Innkeeper's remark and crosses her arms, her golden chainmail binging in the light thrown by one of the brass candle bras. *"I need lodgings for these men, they are going to risk their lives tomorrow to save your town mister Seemer!* - the female Paladin's voice is feminine, which greatly contrasts with her shining steel, leather and gold gear. - *Find me something, I do not wish to have to go back to Lazarus and report your inability to accommodate when a contract has been pre-established."*

The innkeeper wrinkles his forehead and stares blankly at Adelaide, and then at the group. He apparently regocnizes Bran and speaks: *"Well if the Bloodmane is in town then it must be getting serious, i know how much you hate the city Bran. Very well, head over to "The Three Queens", tell that old pervert Hatley that I'm sending you, he should provide. And he better give you good rooms too, the bastard owes me! And no need to report anything to his Lordship, miss."*

With that, Seemer bows as gracefully as his belly allows, and heads back towards the kitchen, yelling something about mushroom sauce.

Adelaide lets out an annoyed huff, but heads out the door and back in to the now stronger rain. The smell of rainwater and brisk air, coupled with the gray clouds above, give Angelwatch a lonely autumn facade.

She looks at the tall, dark skinned Aasimar and speaks with a calmer voice. *"Nonsense Sensalar, you will be our comrade in arms, therefore you will be provided for by the Temple. The great Latha"* - she pauses as Bran intervenes with his usual brash manner.

*"Umph yea little Paladin miss, i dun want ta be a bother, i can go to me cabin in da woods too, ain't far ye know, ten miles or so, me an' ol' Lobri be there in no time fer sure...."*

Adelaide just looks at him and nods in denial, urging the group forward. *"Damn rain."* she murmurs, a she walks between Alevyth and Sensalar, with Bran and Lobri following behind.* "Alevyth, earlier you spoke as if you cannot conceive the notion of losing a fight. You are either very skilled or a bit overconfident. If i disarm my opponent he should either yield or get a blade trough his throat, the notion of you beating your opponent with your fists after losing your blade is... interesting. I must urge you both to be sensible when on this holy task, unwise heroics often lead to dead heroes. What say you, Aasimar?" *She turns towards Sensalar and removes a lock of wet hair from her face, with rainwater running down her doll-like features.



***​

The elder mage makes a bored face and rests his chin on his palm, but still decides to answer in Elven. Latham can see that he is not a geezer by any means, but middle-aged at most, with strands of silver in his black hair, and crows feet at the edges of his eyes. He does not seem to take offense to Lataham calling him an old man however. As a whole, his companion seems to have little enthusiasm about anything.

[sblock=Elven]*"You must understand that I cannot verify your claims and therefore your companion can only slow down the process. Now, yes about fodder with swords, as i said I need results, and results are achieved by men with skill. My mission here consist of extracting several items from the Valley of the Dead. They are artifacts, powerful in the hands of some but very dangerous, and when i say dangerous i mean as in powerful men attempting to divine their location and obtain them, and not hesitating to end the one currently in possession."* [/sblock]

The Wizard pauses and tosses a few gold coins to the serving wench that keeps eying them and their empty table. She grins and drops the coins in her cleavage, and attempts to lean in and talk, but is promptly dismissed with a glance and a flick of the wrist.

[sblock=Elven]*"My master is one such man, and he has gained some precious information on which of the items he needs can be found in that valley. Unfortunately the whole region is sealed to Divination magic, teleportation and more. As such, it is quite inconvenient for one spellcaster alone to attempt and retreive the items. But, if you are planning on going there with those fanatics, you can use the escort of their army to do the deed.* - he pauses for a moment and eyes Latham carefully. - *If you are interested, we must only solidify the means of your reward. My master is rich, both in gold, influence and knowledge. You may have anything bar the artifacts themselves. If you are interested, name your price. I will show you what i know of these items, but I will first have to put you under Geas, to ensure your cooperation if you manage to return alive with said items."*[/sblock]

As he finishes talking, the Wizard leans to the side and eyes the tavern slowly.

Herriman manages to hear the whole conversation, being nearly back to back with the younger Wizard. Fortunately for the Halfling, the melodious Elven is a language that he speaks, and one that none of the other patrons seem to know.

[sblock]Hide check for Herriman.

[sblock=DM stuff]Wizard Spot: 16 /+0/[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 25, 2010)

Herriman listens intently as the older man mentions powerful, ancient and dangerous artifacts. _Such things are surely more dangerous than you can comprehend,_ the Halfling thinks to himself. _Better they remain where they are, protected and forgotten… Even if I must end up protecting them myself._

Even though the small man is mentally on edge upon hearing this news, his body remains calm and relaxed, belying none of his tension. His stature, clothing and silence make him nigh-invisible in the crowded tavern.

[sblock=OOC and Roll]
Glad I was able to hear that info.
Italics denote thoughts, as I am definitely not saying that out loud.
And Hide check: 38. Like a shadow… in the night. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 25, 2010)

Alevyth blinked at the exchange between the innkeeper and Adelaide, not exactly approving of the threat.  After all, if the man had no room, he had no room... threatening him was unnecessary.  Before he had a chance to intervene, arrangements were made for alternative lodgings and they were once more on their way.

* "Alevyth, earlier you spoke as if you cannot conceive the notion of losing a fight. You are either very skilled or a bit overconfident. If i disarm my opponent he should either yield or get a blade trough his throat, the notion of you beating your opponent with your fists after losing your blade is... interesting. I must urge you both to be sensible when on this holy task, unwise heroics often lead to dead heroes. What say you, Aasimar?"

*"You speak as if surrender is always an option, Milady.  Tell me, does a rabid dog accept surrender if it manages to worry your weapon from your hand?  There are some beings to whom surrender is not an option.  Another example... the undead are encroaching upon our position whilst all our lives are at stake, and I am disarmed.  Am I to stop fighting the poor tortured souls because fighting without one's prime weapon is unwise?"  Alevyth paused briefly, before continuing.  "No disrespect intended, Lady Adelaide, I am merely explaining my situation."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2010)

Latham leans back in his chair, the front two legs lifting slightly off the stone floor. The rumors appeared to be true, artifacts, riches, this was the key. The potency of his adversaries was unknown, but sure to be vast, given the fact a lich resided in the Valley.

Balling his fist up, Latham places his mouth in the opening like he was about to trumpet, and he appears lost in thought at this news. Finally, rocks his chair back to all fours, elbows on the table, and breaks his silence:

[sblock=Elven]*"This is not an easy mission, both in terms of task and concealing this from the Paladins. They already do not trust me, but value my skills. I've no doubt they'd toss me aside as soon as my usefulness ends. So I'd be putting my life at risk, but undoubtedly you know this, hence your seeking another to do it rather than complete it yourself."*[/sblock]

He waits a moment, gauging the wizard's reaction, before continuing on with the compensatory matter at hand.

[sblock=Elven]*"As for payment, it is threefold: Anything I find I keep, save the artifacts mind you; after the mission is complete I request the ability to study through any books of research or tomes your master may have; and lastly, two thousand gold per day of my mission, or two hundred fifty gold for each spell that I cast, whichever figure is higher is that which I receive. For a master blessed with gold, influence, and knowledge, this seems hardly a steep price for such rare artifacts. And I assure you, I will be diligent with my tracking of spells performed."*[/sblock]

Latham leans back once more in his chair, awaiting the reply to his demands.


----------



## jager0727 (Feb 26, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> * "Alevyth, earlier you spoke as if you cannot conceive the notion of losing a fight. You are either very skilled or a bit overconfident. If i disarm my opponent he should either yield or get a blade trough his throat, the notion of you beating your opponent with your fists after losing your blade is... interesting. I must urge you both to be sensible when on this holy task, unwise heroics often lead to dead heroes. What say you, Aasimar?" *




"With all respect due to two accomplished warriors, I must regretfully disgree with both of you. Such a decision cannot be decided as though there are only two sides to the coin. 
When facing a reasonable opponent, circumstances should dictate. One man may be a perfectly honorable and righteous individual who will neither retaliate later if beaten, nor continue after your own honorable surrender. Another may kill a man he has already beaten or return to trouble you again. Most men are essentially honorable in matters of life and death, so I am inclined to give the benefit of the doubt ad yield when beaten or show mercy when triumphant. In truth, if this were not the case, there would be far more empty taverns about."
The Aasimar's eyes harden briefly and his voice grows noticibly colder as he continues
"As for our particular circumstances, we do not deal with civilized races and I am inclined to agree with Alevyth. Not all creatures are reasonable or honorable. Should you show mercy you will likely awaken less than pleasantly one night. Should you yield expecting honor, you will likely spend eternity amongst them. Anything short of their utter destruction, regardless of what you must do to accomplish it, lays the fate of yourself and their future victims upon your own head."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 26, 2010)

Adelaide nods at both mens' remarks and seems to be distant for a moment, before replying.* "Yes, you are right both of you. You seem to be experienced and wise, which is all i needed to know. After all, I must get to know the men alongside which I will be placing my life on the line. -* The Paladin smiles, with rainwater running down her face and hair. -* The Undead *- she makes a disgusted face, and grabs the hilt of her sword which on closer inspection is a Holy Symbol of Lathander. - *are a vile abomination and must be purged from the lands. This Valley: I am at a loss of how it has been spared for so long. I hear that it has been here since before the first hut was even built, which is strange, since it is supposed to be a burial ground - graveyards, tombs and mausoleums. Without Angelwatch or the surrounding tows, I can't see who else might have made use of it."*

At her words, Bran shouts from the back, trying to overcome the noise of the rain and thunder above. The group is quickly getting drenched in cold rainwater, but Adelaide seems to be taking it with determination. *"Valley's been 'ere since before Muirlane existed. I heard dat it was a part of an old empire, like thousands o' years ago. I dun never seen anyone bury their loved ones there - hell, da gate's been locked an' chained fer twenty years at least. How them deaders got out is what i wanna know. Ferviel told me once when we was drinkin' dat the whole place be under strong magics, one o' which being a barrier, not lettin' anything get out if it ain't goin' trough dat lychgate."*

[sblock]There is a reason for Adelaide to act like that when she talked to the innkeeper. If Alevyth is interested he can bring it up later on tonight, as she could not see his reaction when she was talking - he was standing behind her.[/sblock]



***​

The Wizard's eyes light up and he smiles, apparently relieved to some extent. He reaches in to his bag of holing and produces a leather cylinder, out of which he retrieves a scroll tightly wrapped and bound with a red piece of string, a thin booklet made of thick yellow paper and two heavy purses that ring with a promising metallic sound. He places them on the table before Latham in a neat row and leans in, talking with more excitement now.

[sblock=Elven]*"Your terms are acceptable! As a show of good faith, I will provide you with two thousand gold as a prepayment. Now, the matter of the Geas must be taken care of, and you can research the items for yourself."*[/sblock]

With that, the Wizard unbinds the scroll with slow and precise movements, and reads the magic on it. The parchment glows with a dim blue tint as the letters ignite with a contrasting red glow in unison with the Wizard's chanting. *"Umbelria brantoren salaalmiha norsilе biandrel undarsk movidin."* he speaks the beginning of the verbal components of his spell, and places his hands on the tables. It takes several minutes of energy flowing from the other spellcaster towards Latham, during which the older man speaks.

[sblock=Elven]*"Your Geas is to retrieve any artifact that you can recognize from the ones i present to you in this book. You must attempt to possess and keep hold of the item or items and return with it or them as soon as you are able and present them to me. You are bound to keep the artifacts safe and ensure they reach my person in tact. You are bound to do everything in your power to obtain them. You are bound to relinquish them to me alone. You are bound not to keep them for yourself. So it has been spoken."*[/sblock]

Latham can feel the energies of the Geas spell gripping his person and taking place deep in the roots of his very being. He can already feel the urge manifesting, a desire to fulfill his mission and obtain these items. The desire is bearable, as if he were hungry, and under control for now.

The Mage smiles and slides down the bags of gold and the booklet.

*"These are for you. Study this manual well, it will be crucial for your effort. Once you begin reading it, the book will be deciphered for your eyes, and will stay encrypted for anyone else attempting to view it's pages."
*
[sblock=Spellcraft DC: 21]The mage casts Geas.[/sblock]
[sblock]Latham receives 2 x 100 pp. (put that in your sheet, but after he has had the time to count the platinum). Reading the booklet will take 10 minutes on the first try.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2010)

Latham grabs the booklet and quickly pockets the coin bag, lest someone unsavory takes note of its presence and creates a scene. The ease of his demands being met makes the young Enchanter wonder if he shouldn't have asked for more, but power, gold, artifacts, this is what he sought and this is what he's found, at least the opportunity.

Once the Wizard finishes his instructions, Latham raises his hand, two fingers raised together and brings it right back down. The serving wench takes note and starts to scuttle over before Latham stops her with a glare, not moments before Keht reappears and takes his place behind the Enchanter's right shoulder. *"I'll find you when I return, or more precisely, I'm sure you'll find me."* He stands up, nods to the Wizard, and starts moving to exit the tavern, booklet in hand.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 26, 2010)

The Wizard nods and flicks his wrist. He continues to sit there, and eyes the surroundings with a dull stare.

It takes him some time and a couple of elbows from Keht, but the Enchanter eventually makes it to the exit. It's pouring rain outside, and dusk has already settled over the town. The yellow light of windows shines down the street, dimmed by the strong storm. No one is walking the streets, all the shops have been closed and barred, it seems that Angelwatch has quickly relinquished it's crowds. *"The Lone Traveler"* is a simple dirty tavern with no lodgings available, but the noise coming from inside is so loud that it would hardly be possible to rest there anyway. 

Back to the North, on his left, Latham can return to the Temple Square, and to the right, the street stretches down in to the dusk and rain, to what Latham assumes will be the Southern Gate leading outside from the city.

Meanwhile, Herriman has heard everything, and sees the younger Wizard leaving the establishment.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 26, 2010)

Herriman sits, thinking and waiting, until he sees the younger wizard leave. Making a snap decision, the halfling calmly finishes his drink and makes his way to the door (having paid the odious serving maid already), intent on following the young wizard, preferably getting a hold of those notes and keeping them out of other hands. He goes quietly after the wizard, staying a goodly distance behind in the dark and the rain. _I knew I should've invested in those magic speed boots,_ the halfling thinks to himself as he progresses slowly.

[sblock=OOC]
Herriman will try to keep about 50 feet between himself and the mage, and the mage's bodyguard.

I'm betting there will need to be an opposed Spot-Hide and Listen-Move Silently... However, I wouldn't mind you rolling for me, Myth. Herriman's bonuses are as follows: Spot +8, Listen +15, Hide +20, Move Silently +23 (not factoring in any situational or weather modifiers).
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 26, 2010)

Alevyth walked in the rain, wondering whether any of his equipment would be marred or damaged by the moisture, but tossed the thought from his mind.  Such material trivialities would sort themselves out in time.  Now was a time of learning.  As he listened to Sensalar speak, Alevyth's brow quirked.

"I show mercy to the Undead by releasing them from their tormented prison, relentlessly destroying the prison to release the tortured soul.  To stop combating an undead is to display it further cruelty and damn it to still more torment until someone finally does destroy it.  I find many do not understand mercy as I do, and so I don not expect either of you to agree with this stance.  Just know that when fighting alongside me, I will do anything in my power to prevent harm befalling any of you."

His own face was obscured slightly by his helm, some locks of blonde hair sticking down about the boy's eyes as he kept his visor up.  Even in the rain the girl was lovely, though her manners at the inn gave him pause.  Perhaps once they were a bit more settled he should discuss the matter...


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2010)

Upon seeing the downpour outside, Latham places the booklet in an inside pocket of his vest to prevent it from getting wet. He looks at Keht for a moment and then nods their head in the Northern direction.

They set off at a brisk pace, heading back to the temple to discern the location of the planning meeting he intends to attend, Latham in front of the large cloaked Githyanki, rain soaking the both of them in the dimming light.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 27, 2010)

Herriman sets out to follow Latham and Keht, staying 50 feet behind them and keeping to the shadows. There is still sufficient light to make following at such a distance easy enough for the Halfling. His steps are light and he avoids the puddles of water that litter the cobblestone path, and his two targets do not hear anything but the splashing of rain and the thunder up in the sky above.

Latham continues forward, unconcerned with the seemingly empty road that he leaves behind, but the silent Githyanki Monk is thorough and suddenly turns around to check for pursuers. 

Herriman's reactions are fast, as he ducks in the shadow of a large barrel next to a carpenter's shop, but his luck betrays him as at that precise moment, a bolt of lightning illuminates the heavy black clouds above, and sheds sufficient light for the monk to spot him.

[sblock]Herriman: Move Silently: 1d20+23=26 VS Latham's Listen: 1d20+3=9 and Keht's Listen: 1d20+12=15.

Latham doesn't turn back. Keht does turn around to see if anyone is following. (50/50 rolls are as follows: 1 to 10 = heads, 11 to 20 = tails)

Herriman's Hide: 1d20+20=24 vs Keht's Spot: 1d20+12=31. However thre is a +1 DC to spot checks for every 10ft. of distance in the SRD, which nets a 29 hide check. With +1 for rain it's 30 vs 31. Overall though Keht's high roll and Herriman's low roll are too far apart.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2010)

*"Paladain? What that be? Does it taste good?"* the orc replies to Merry
Thok doesn't understand quite well what was the water for, so he gave it a big drink, before being pointed out to what to do exactly. He proceeded to wash his hands and then eat abundantly before burping soundly. 
*"Thok ready, Takes Merry in back, Thok runs fast."* he states, matter of factly, not seeming to be expecting a contradictory answer.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2010)

After washing his hands Kye takes a few bites and then refuses anymore to eat. After Thok finishes talking he looks to Merry.* "I am ready and at thy service Mistress Merry."* he says making a seated bow.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 2, 2010)

Merry smiles at both men as she opens a drawer and takes out several boxes of makeup. *"Paladins are men of faith, similar to master Kye here. Maybe he can explain better?"* With that, the girl turns begins to apply a thick red substance on her lips using her thin index finger, and a bit of red powder on her cheeks using a small brush. Meanwhile, Jill is running around the room, giggling and poking Thok and Kye when they are not looking. With a sigh, Merry looks out the window, noticing the rain outside. *"This will mess up my clothes and hair. How inconvenient."* She mutters, as she heads upstairs.

The girl soon comes down with three small blankets, and hands two of them to Thok and Kye. *"These will provide cover from the rain, we have about twenty minutes walking before we reach the inn."* She then turns towards Jill and instructs her with a strict voice. *"Alright let me hear it." *With a sigh, the little girl starts reciting. *"I will not open the door and I will not go outside. If anyone comes I keep quiet, and if he is a bad person I hide in the pantry behind the flour sacks."*

Merry smiles and nods, and pats Jill on the head.* "Good girl. And no sleeping with the oil lamp near your bed, I don't want to remind you how dangerous fire is."* Jill nods with a "Yes Merry." and gives an obedient look. As the group is about to leave, Jill runs forward to the two men and hugs each one's leg. *"Bye! Come and play again sometime!"*

It's an uneventful, if rather unpleasant trip across the deserted Western road towards Angewatch. The splashing of rainwater, the thunder above and the fast approaching dusk are the only things keeping the group company. Merry refuses Thok's offer of carrying her on his shoulders with laughter, as she points towards her dress. *"I'd have to take this off first, but I don't think master Kyelinger would approve of such indecency."* the girl says with a mischievous smirk on her face.

She is making an effort to keep herself dry with the blanket, attempting to safeguard her hair and makeup, and that makes Merry walk a bit slower than normal. Still, after about half an hour, just as the night has finally settled and Angelwatch has been littered with the yellow lights of windows and lanterns, the group reaches a large three story building made of stone. Above the massive wooden door hangs a barely visible sign, showing a picture of three women in different regalia. It is too dark for Kye to see anything other than vague shapes, but Thok can clearly make out the women and the text below. Sadly, even though he sees well in the dark, the Barbarian cannot read.

*"This is it, "The Three Queens" inn! Now let me warn you, some of the patrons here are... umm obsessed with me. Don't get involved though, you have gotten in enough trouble for me in one day."*

With that, Merry leads the group inside.

Meanwhile, Alevyth, Sensalar and Adelaide have been sitting on a side table in the far right corner of "The Three Queens", waiting for someone to service them for the last ten minutes, while Bran has been busy out back in the stables, tending to Lobri's needs. The place is crowded and noisy, especially one group of Dwarves sitting on the longest table on the left side of the main hall. They have already succumbed to drunken stupor, singing with raspy voices in slurred Dwarven and banging their tin tankards of ale on the table.

*"Well at least it's warm.* - mutters Adelaide and turns around to stretch her hands towards the fireplace behind them. - *The innkeeper was kind enough to provide this table, but he has forgotten about us completely." *Adelaide pouts at the man in question, a middle-aged fellow with rare gray hair, a pot belly and a rugged shadow on his chin.

He seems very busy, running from table to table and yelling orders to the cooks back in the kitchen. *"ROAST CHICKEN, BOILED MEATS AND POTATOES, A PITCHER OF HERBED WINE AND A PLATE OF CHEESE!"* he yells at the top of his lungs while leaning over the bar, his voice overcoming the common cacophony for a moment.

Just then, the door swings open and a group of three people walk in. A tall human man clad in armour and with a bastard sword on his hip, an even taller and very muscular Half Orc with a greatsword strapped to his back, and a charming human girl dressed in a red and black dress, with a white lace shirt on top.

Nobody seems to notice them yet, apart from one of the Dwarves who slams his fist on the table and points towards the Half Orc. *"OOOORC!"* he bellows at the top of his lungs, launching a massive amount of spit, ale and food everywhere. The other four Dwarves turn around and immediately grab for their weapons at the sight of the muscular newcomer.

[sblock]If either group wants to make conversation, please do so. Ask the NPCs anything you like, I will edit the replies in this thread. Then you can take action. Didn't want to make you guys talk if you didn't however, so i rushed to the action. BTW i'm really wandering how come Alevyth and Sensalar didn't ask about the Valley when it was mentioned, and Kye didn't ask about the Paladins. Was that by choice or did i overwhelm you guys with posts? [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Alevyth removed his helmet and sat it in a free space on the table as he took in the environs.  It was a rather active place, being full of patrons.  However, it was warm and sheltered from the rain, and with all of the commotion, even provided a modicum of privacy with which Alevyth could speak his mind.

"Lady Adelaide, I must ask.  Thus far I have seen you be nothing but polite even when I was your captive, yet... you seemed so harsh on Mister Seemer.  I am curious as to why..."

However, Adelaide would not have a chance to speak as three new patrons entered, and he heard a man cry orc and heard the drawing of weapons.  Alevyth stood, unsheathing his own weapon before he bellowed.

"STOP OR IN THE NAME OF HELM AND ILMATER I SHALL STRIKE YOU DEAD!  LAY DOWN YOUR ARMS!"  His tone took an authorititative tone as he strode to intercept the dwarves, so that any attempt to disobey could be met with force.  With his face unarmored, anyone in the tavern could see the determination and seriousness on his face, longsword and shield in hand.  Should the dwarves acquiesce and the accused orc remains calm, Alevyth will resheath his weapon and apologize to the innkeeper and patrons for any undue concern he caused.

[sblock=OOC]
M&L, should I use a diplomacy or intimidation check here?  If so, feel free to roll for me, though I can't recall Alevyth's modifiers atm.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 3, 2010)

Herriman curses quietly to himself in his native language as he hides behind the barrel. _Did that big one see me?!? A curse upon this storm,_ the halfling thinks, nearly slapping himself on the forehead for his own carelessness.

The little man listens carefully and decides to act like a fallen, miserable beggar if either of the two should approach him. His clothes are dirty enough... If he hears the footsteps receding, though, he'll wait for a moment and then step out to follow the pair again. Even if he did lose the trail, he would likely be able to pick it up at some point again, as that young wizard seemed to have quite an ego and would doubtless be unable to resist showing off at some point in the future.


----------



## jager0727 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sensalar sighs and smirkingly remarks to Adelaide "Such, uhmmm, zeal is surely to be appreciated anytime, but moreso when you haven't already pledged yourself as his comrade. Would you be so kind as to politely explain the benfits of giving all of nature's creatures the benefit of the doubt on my behalf? I'd not like anyone to mistake the minor inconvenience I may cause in a moment for an attack." before closing his eyes in focus and muttering quietly as he makes deliberate gestures beneath the table.
[sblock] Casting _Impeding Stones_ beneath the dwarves:
IMPEDING STONES
Transmutation
Level: Druid 1, ranger 1
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: Brick, stone, or earthen surface
in a 40-ft.-radius spread
Duration: 1 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: Refl ex partial; see
text
Spell Resistance: No
_At your command, the cobblestones of_
_the street shudder and crack, sending_
_your foes staggering about._
Stones, bricks, hard dirt, or any
similar surface cracks and shifts in
its foundations, rendering footing
treacherous and potentially tripping
anyone in the area. Any creature
who fails its Refl ex save is knocked
prone. Those who remain standing
can move at only half normal speed.
Each round on your turn, standing
creatures must make either a new
Refl ex save or a Balance check (their
choice) to remain upright.
Because the stones continuously
shift, any attempt at spellcasting
requires a Concentration check
(DC 15 + spell level), and any attacks
made from within the area take a –2
penalty; this does not stack with the
penalty for attacking while prone if​the attacker failed his save. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2010)

Thok enjoyied the rain during the trip to the city, he removed his blanket and walked freely having the water in the face. 
As the group reaches the Inn and enters, Thok looks around, in awe. Suddenly, something made him came back from his thoughts. A dwarf was menacing him, insulting his lineage, and drawing weapons at him. Thok needed nothing more. The dewarf's hjead would be rolling in the floor now, but the half human had learned something from Kye and Merry, and tried words before blades.
He puffed his chest and widen his nosetrils, as his lef hand reached for his trusty blade.

*"You insult Thok? Draw weapons at Mighty Thok? Be you brave or Drunk, Thok no cares! Think twice before Thok spills your guts and cuts you in halfs! Thok warns you, if Thok has to stain Merry's second house with your blood, you be in troubles, puny dwarf."* demanded the Halforc agresively

Intimidate 11


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2010)

Yasaderian comes swiftly to the Helmite's hand. He eyes the dwarves then gives a scoff, *"Hrmph! Truly thy wish to try thy hand against the Fist of the Vigilant One and Thok the Mighty, Defeater of The White Lady? Ye have brought thy own doom upon thee."  *

[sblock=OOC] Let's see I tried aid another Intimidate and  failed  

So good luck to us.

And on Kye and Paladins that is two much metal rubbed brains in one room, I was going to say something but couldn't think of something before we moved on. Sorry I've been busy ML, both here and RL but will work harder. 

And thanks for the THY post OOC I have it copied and to hand when a longwinded posts is in the works. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2010)

[sblock=jager0727] She is right, the spell is not in the spell compendium. It should be about page 120, but it is not in mine. What oter book should it be in? Complete divine maybe?

edit: never mind, it is not in the complete divine either.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2010)

Keht speaks one low, guttural word, and it stops Latham in the rain. The wizard looks back to the area the monk indicates with his bandaged hand, seeing nothing. Latham wasn't entirely sure why Keht bothered trying to point things out to him, but he trusted the warning all the same. Not wanting to be followed any further than it was apparent he had been, the enchanter reaches out a hand and grasps the large, cowled monk's shoulder, and in a moment the two were gone.

[sblock=OOC]First off, sorry for the disappearance. I damaged my eardrum and came down with some nasty vertigo from it. Much better now.

Secondly, Latham will use his Alacritous Cogitation to Dimension Door back to the Temple Square.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 6, 2010)

Chaos ensues in an instant - the patrons scatter, and the inkeepr pulls the golden haired Paladin female on the side, and subsequently her two male escorts follow. Merry shrieks but has no time for explanations, and simply storms off towards the innkeeper as well. In a few short seconds only Thok and Kye are left facing the band of Dwarves. For some reason however, the short men do not attack, but rather laugh and hail each other.

Suddenly, what appears to be the leader dwarfs jumps up, spilling his tankard of amber coloured ale across the littered table. He screams at the top of his lungs, his face growing red with rage, as he pulls out a viscous looking single-edged greataxe, and leaps across the table, stomping several plates and tankards in the process.

The other Dwarves laugh and start beating their fists on the table, *pound* *pound* *pound* noises overcoming the patrons and the screams of the innkeeper, while the Dwarves begin singing with loud voices, raspy and sluggish after all the ale and wine they have had. 
*
"GLORY AND FAME, 
BLOOD IS OUR NAME,
SOULS FULL OF THUNDER,
HEARTS OF STEEL!"*

*pound* *pound* *pound*
*
"KILLERS OF MEN,
OF WARRIORS FRIEND* -*
SWORN TO AVENGE OUR FALLEN BROTHERS,
'TILL THE END!"*

The song sounds awe inspiring as the raging dwarf growls with inhuman ferocity and grins wickedly, bashing his massive fist against his forehead in a primitive taunt, while holding the menacing axe in his left hand and pointing towards Thok with it. However, the Half-Orc had already reacted to the movement, and is not ought off-guard, but rather is faster than the dwarf seemed to expect. Kye is distracted for only a fraction of a moment, as Merry scuttles away behind him, but that still loses him the edge on the enemy.

[sblock]It's Thok and Kye vs. Bolgrim Bloodaxe. Good luck 

Thok's Initiative: 1d20+3=23 -  he is just a beast!
Bolgrim's  Initiative: 1d20+1=19
Kye's Intiative: 1d20+1=19

Initative modifiers for both Kye and Bolgrim are +1, so i rolled a 10d10 tiebreaker. Bolgrim came on top.

Thok can act first, they are around 20 feet apart, distance is not clear enough for a charge on either side (people in the middle). Bolgrim has Uncanny Dodge so he is not flatfooted. For this round only (Thok's initial one), his AC is 16. I am giving you this just so you know when you hit or miss and post accordingly.

*Actions:
*
Bolgrim uses: *Rage*, *Frenzy* and then *Intimidating Rage* vs. Thok. DC 25 - Thok must succeed vs a demoralizing Intimidate check or become shaken until Bolgrim stops raging (this is for round 2 and onward though). These are all free actions used on his turn regardless. VV has to post Thok's action so i can do the rest.
[sblock=secret DM screen][sblock=Do not look please!]Bolgrim Bloodaxe
HP 192, dmg reduction 2/-, AC 16

Rage/Frenzy: HP: 216, dmg reduction 2/-, AC: 10, takes 2 points of NLDMG per round
Total full attack: +25/+20/+15
Damage: 1d12+15 (str) + 3 enchantment

Loot: Adamantine Breastplate, Greataxe +3, 1000 gp.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


***



For a moment it seems that the Halfling is alone, huddled against a barrel under the drenching cold rain, and all the dark and grey world around him is completely uncaring. It is then he hears a voice, overpowering the splashing of water and rain pools. *"You can cease the beggar act dear." *

The voice is smooth and alluring, and belongs to a female, who much to Herriman's surprise, is perched atop a two story building on his left, casually grabbing the edge of the roof with her hands between her widely spread legs and looking out towards him with her face hidden beneath a crimson hooded cloak. *"It seems you have alerted our greedy Wizard friend. No matter, I can still track him. This town is dreadfully small."* the last bit came out with a sigh which trailed off in to the noise of the rainy night.


***​
Latham appears out of thin air in the middle of the temple square, and finds himself staring directly at the surprised face of a large carriage horse. The animal whinnies and attempts to rear, while the other horse turns around and looks at the mage and his companion with a calm apathy. The rain is thick, the night almost upon the city, and the square is thus completely void of people, save for a short chubby man in a white gown with muddied edges and a servant holding a piece of cloth over his head to protect him from the downpour. 

The man is surprised and jumps back with a gasp, but quickly regains his composure and gestures towards Latham. *"You there, Wizard! Perhaps you will provide service in exchange for coin? Come now, even if those fool Paladins won't budge I am sure you can make use of a few thousand gold? Right? RIGHT?"* The man seems overly anxious and points Latham towards his carriage.

[sblock] LOL Latham just manages to attract every mercenary job there is in this town. I don't force encounters, but rather always know what the major NPCs are doing when. And this guy was at the square just now lol, good choice for your DD spell ethandrew![/sblock]
​


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 7, 2010)

Herriman stands, ignoring the rain pouring on him from above. The Halfling looks up at the strange female, eyebrow raised in cautious curiosity. “You are tracking him as well? For what purpose? Though I doubt either of us would have much difficulty in that respect. His manner and his traveling companion make him stand out.”

The tiny man focuses on the strange woman. Even through the pouring rain, a slight, quick blue glow is discernible in his eyes as he grows more hazy and indistinct in the rain, a precaution against any action that may be taken…

[sblock=OOC]
Shifting essentia to put two points into the Embrace of Shadow class feature and one in Step of the Bodiless class feature (both UD). +2 on Balance, Climb, Jump and Tumble checks, 20% miss chance and Hide in Plain Sight, until I switch points again.

Yeah, Herriman is a little paranoid. 

And glad to see an update! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 7, 2010)

The female suddenly leans forward from the edge of the tiled roof, water  running down her hand as he hangs casually from the support beams. With  unnatural grace that would shame a cat, she climbs down the facade of  the building, making it seem as if it requires no effort to grab hold  the miniscule ledges of the wallstones, windows or the line of white  marble that separates the second floor from the first one. In but a  moment she stands on the street, still enveloped in her cloak, but now  Herriman can see her face beneath the hood. 

She has flowing hair, shiny and raven black, and crimson lips the colour  of a ripened apple, that contrast with her milky pale skin. Her eyes  are black, or maybe very dark red, but the Halfling can't see well  enough in the dusky evening. There is something feral and predatorial  about this woman's features, but Herriman can't seem to look away from  her face. She is alluring and enchanting, not pretty like a comely  village lass, but superbly gorgeous and otherworldly.

The woman smiles faintly and rubs her inderx finger across her full lips  - she is one head taller than the small statured man. *"I am tracking  him for much the same reason you are I presume. Unless you want to  steal his bag of gold in which case I have misjudged a simple thief for a  smart opportunist." *Her voice is deep and soothing, and the  Halfling can smell the faint scent of perfume coming from the lady.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

Thok seeing the dwarf being more reckless than him, makes to following reasoning:
Thok powerful, thus reckless. If dwarf more reckless, then more powerful.

As poor as it might seem, in the half orc's head, the theoretical conjecture was like an epifany. Confidently smiling on his wits, the half orc assumes a defensive posture, and awaits for the dwarf to get close, ready to hack at him the second he cames nearby.
[sblock]
Will save: 22 Another natural 20. Yeah, that's right. In the dwarf's hairy face!
Thok will ready a full attack for when the dwarf gets close.
22 and 29 vs AC. Both hit for 38 dmg, second attack threatens to critic: Confirms for 19 additional dmg. A total of 57 dmg.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 7, 2010)

Herriman hides his interest in her agility, though one does not see such gracefulness in humanoids often at all. The Halfling maintains a neutral look on his face as he listens, his eyes following the strange woman’s movements, and her striking beauty. He’s not sure how much to say, but mistrust has not served him well in the past. “The _same_ reason, or one just as greedy as his? I have known many who claim to be working for the greater good, but turn when opportunity presents itself. But if your words are true, and we both seek to stop him obtaining the thing he seeks… We might be able to work together. I rarely work with another, but your talents at stealth seem well-honed. Two sneaks are better than one,” he says, a mischievous giggle escaping his lips.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2010)

Latham laughs sharply, not kindly, as he wipes the water and horse spittle out of his eyes. Keht, for his part, remained impassive, as if a statue carved to stand vigil in this particular plaza. *"You've got to be kidding me,"* he muttered to himself before moving closer to the white-robbed man and slave, not ready to enter the dry promise of the carriage quite yet.

*"I am no sell-sword, and my time is preposterously valuable,"* Latham's eyebrows raise at this statement, as its wasn't mere conjecture, but growing increasingly more true as the day progressed and night set on. *"But I'll hear you out."*

[sblock=OOC]Latham is going to be a rich man if he survives all these ordeals and if he's not robbed and left to die in an Angelwatch gutter.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 8, 2010)

The burly Dwarf laughs maniacally and shoves the patrons out of his way, reaching Thok's position in an instant. The Half Orc'a greatsword, although not meant for fighting in such narrow spaces, and not as sharp as a regular longsword, flies in the adept hands of the young Barbarian.

Thok's reactions are lightning fast, and his will is indomitable. The large man grabs his weapon at it's base, holding it somewhat like a spear and drives it under the charging Dwarf's armpit, where his breastplate offers almost no protection. Another strike follows as the Half Orc has a brief moment to land a cut on his enemy's biceps as he pulls out the tip of his blade. The weapon is covered in dark blood, and more of it is gushing out underneath the Dwarf's left arm. However, he does not seem to notice, or maybe he does not care.

The patrons scatter out of the way with screams, and in the background the Innkeepr almost drags the female Paladin out trough the back door. The two armed men get in a struggle with what appears to be another drunk dwarf, whom however seemed only to interfere once he saw them coming to confront his comrade.

The Dwarf however does not halt after Thok's assault, but simply screams and attacks without pause! His muscles are throbbing and his knuckles have turned white from his intense grip on the hilt, as the axe flies in a wide arc and slashes the Half Orc across the belly, sundering his armour in a thin line. Bolgrim grins and stares at the young Barbarian with bloodshot eyes and a red face twisted with rage, under the cheers of the other Dwarves.

[sblock]VV a save vs Intimidate is not a simple Will save. Check out the description. Anyway your natural 20 still counts, and actually your Will save is lower than your vs Intimate one (which uses character level as well). Oh and please do not look at my DM screen, I only post it here because i don't have my VOTD file at work and sometimes i'll want to update from there when i have the time.

*Actions:* Move action for Bolgrim, then an attack. Also, from now on we are declaring *Power Attacks* one round in advance, to avoid only taking the power attack after one sees his attack roll (not that I don't trust you, but It's only fair). For the duration of this fight, Bolgrim will be using a PW ratio of - 5/ + 10 (since he is using a two handed weapon).

From now on Bolgrim's AC will be only 10. Enjoy! Also, I need Thok's and Kye's AC and current HP in your posts please. Also, do not forget you are still under my BD bonus for mental stats!

Attack roll (power attack included): 1d20+20=23, dmg: 1d12+15+3+10=32 

[sblock=secret DM screen][sblock=Do not look please!]Bolgrim Bloodaxe
HP 192, dmg reduction 2/-, AC 16

Rage/Frenzy: HP: 163/216, dmg reduction 2/-,  AC: 10, takes 2 points of NLDMG  per round
Total full attack: +25/+20/+15 (-5 PA)
Damage: 1d12+15 (str) + 10 (PA) + 3 enchantment

Rage/Frenzy: 9/9 rounds.

Loot: Adamantine Breastplate, Greataxe +3, 1000 gp.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]



***​
The woman lets out a cold laugh and a flash of amusement runs across her gorgeous features, only for an instant. *"The greater good? I have not stated I am attending to the greater good or any other kind of good for that matter! And you, how have you decided that keeping the artifacts the Wizard is after away from his hands is actually serving any cause, be it good or evil? This is not a fairytale Halfing!" *

The woman pauses and regards Herriman for a moment, before walking towards him and continues to talk with her hands spread out in simulated frustration. - *"Well yes I suppose keeping the toys inside the Valley is what you would consider a good thing. Or rather, It would be a very bad thing if they were to be taken away, as those who are in their possession would not give them up willingly, and their slaying would have very undesirable consequences for all of us. But you - what do you plan to do? What gain is there for you if you do not plan on taking anything?"*

She pauses again and raises her head skyward, rubbing her nose and murmuring.* "This rain is so dreadfully annoying, and It's getting my hair wet. You won't believe how hard it is for me to style my hair. I am Vivian by the way."*



***​


The short man looks at Latham for a few moments, rubbing his belly and apparently mulling over his words, with a rather dumb expression on his rose cheeked face. *"Uh well sell-sword, sell-spell, whatever you want to call yourself my man, Fillippo will accommodate! Valuable time, yes yes, valuable time is something i understand."*

The man talks as he stumbles aboard his lavish carriage and, with his large butt still sticking out of the gold-engraved door, he rummages in a chest and takes out a sack that has an all too familiar ring to it. He throws it towards Latham but Keht quickly intercepts it mid-air, despite having an apathy contest with the ever so calm second horse just a moment ago.
*
"Here now. Gold for time, gold for time, Filippo knows how this works! Now to the matter at hand. My only son, Antonio, has always had the dream of becoming a grand adventurer. Apparently following in his father's footsteps and taking over the best wine production and distribution business in Muirlane is not glorious enough! *- The short man says that with a mixture of sadness and pouting on his face. -* And so, well I spoil him I suppose, but he is my only boy and... Well never mind. The point is he grabbed his sword and armour, and together with his stupid friends he went and got himself lost. The adventurers you see, there were some adventurers a week ago, went in to scout the Valley. Never came back. I fear... I fear he might have gone after them."*

The man seems gloomy, and even his servant shows a hint of compassion.

*"But, but maybe they haven't gone all the way inside you know? I mean he isn't a complete idiot, my Antonio.... Can't you use your fairy powers to.. You know... Find him? What was it those magician folk call it Devon?"*
*
"Divination sir."* the answer comes from the calm and slightly apathetic voice of the servant.

*"Yes, yes Divination! You can Divination my Antonio and find him right? RIGHT?"*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 9, 2010)

Herriman again conceals his surprise at her outburst. An eyebrow rises slowly as she speaks. “True, I did assume. But you did say the same reason. It matters not, anyway. I believe the greater good would be in keeping the forbidden items of the Valley where they rest now, untouched by greedy human, elf or other mortal hands. At least in the sealed Valley, none can use them. Besides, if you have been tracking him, it is easy to see how he only lusts after power and coin. Any instrument of power in his hands would be dreadful for all.”

As he speaks, the shadowed Halfling carefully sizes the woman up again. She might be a dangerous opponent, if it came to that, though he hoped it would not. He sighs and steps under a small eave, the little shelter more than enough for someone his size. “You ask what benefit I would gain… A fair question. My gain would be in putting my skills to a greater use than the past. And, perhaps, a measure of redemption for that past…” His voice trails off, the rain concealing the hint of a tear, even as his eyes glow again with incarnum.

With a shake of his head, dispelling both the glow and the memory, he jokingly says, “And perhaps you, or we, should seek shelter. And you may call me Herriman.”


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 9, 2010)

Vivian smiles and nods, wiping the water from her face with her delicate pale hand. *"To be fair, I did overreact. But I thoguht you were after the artifacts yourself, being such a sneak and all. And I assumed you would need some manipulation. It seems our causes were aligned from the start and such things were not necessary. Now, the problem with serving the greater good, at least for me, is that those who usually do it are very... narrow minded. But you, seeking redemption, perhaps you will be more inclined to see the gray shades of this world?"*

The woman spins around with her unearthly grace, her red hood following behind her in a gracious piroette. *"I know a popular establishment nearby. It is a bit noisy and stuffy, but the people there are unpretentious and usually quite drunk. It is an excellent place to talk buisiness!"*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 9, 2010)

Herriman chuckles as he steps to her side, having to take two or three steps to her one, just on account of his size. “In days past, I may very well have wanted them for myself. And some days, my resolution is stronger than others, in all truth,” he says solemnly.

Even as he speaks, his eyes scan over the street and the buildings nearby, a habit born from his days living on the streets. “The world rarely shows itself to be truly black or white, anyway. People choose to look at it that way, when the truth is far more complex. And even if I had not seen those shades of grey first-hand, my own skills sometimes require one to see things that way,” he continues, his voice going flat near the end. 

Even though he isn’t really hungry, thanks both to his ring and having supped a bit less than an hour ago, the prospect of some shelter and more discussion with this exotic woman makes him excited to reach the place she speaks of.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Latham nearly blanches as the man says _fairy powers_, his fists balled up ready to punch him square in the face, but that didn't seem prudent at the time. For an expert winer, this man didn't seem altogether bright, or maybe he was at his wits end over his lost son.

Keeping the contempt out of his voice, Latham speaks loudly over the heavy fall of rain, *"I would require some of your sons possessions, perhaps a picture too, if I am to do my devoning successfully."* The enchanter, who knew little of divination, tried to slip in the slight unnoticed.

He reaches his hands up in the air and starts speaking like a charlatan, *"I set off for the Valley shortly, there I shall, by the sorcery of gods and devils alike, devon where your son may be, and the makers be with us, bring him back alive!"* He lowers his arms and glances over at Keht, who stares back at Latham with a blank, almost bored look.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 11, 2010)

Herriman and Vivian walk the empty streets of Angelwatch under the cover of nightfall and the storm pouring from the heavens. They soon reach a large inn, "The Three Queens" apparently as it says so on the sign outside.

It is very noisy, so noisy in fact, that one would think there were a brawl going on inside. Seeing as how neither one of them wanted to stay in the rain, Vivian grins an opens the door, Herriman following behind, and they almost collide with an armour clad man, a large, muscular Half Orc and a wild looking Dwarven man, swinging his axe around like a madman.

*"Uh damn it, It's Bolgrim's boys again." *Vivian remarks with a dull voice, but she doesn't seem overly intimidated or impressed.



***​

Filippo wipes his chubby palms on his tunic and stands there, looking at Latham with expectation. A minute or so passes without anything happening. Then he shifts around and scratches his neck. *"Should... Should i get the item now? I mean he can very well not be in the Valley. It's not like it's easy to get in you know. I can send a runner to my manor to deliver it. Better yet, I can invite you to be my guest tonight. What do you say, mister...?" *his voice trails off as if he expects the Wizard to provide his name.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2010)

Latham debated for a moment in his head before responding rather politely, *"Mister Brack, actually. And I must refuse your request to accompany you, as I said, my time is very valuable and I regret I am needed elsewhere. But make sure a messenger brings an article of your sons to the Paladins' Barracks before we depart in the morning. I will do my utmost to find your son, even if I have to turn up every rock."*
He takes an official looking step back, lining up his feet. *"Sir,"* he said, offering a quick bow and turning and moving to be behind the carriage, so as not to have the winer watch him overlong, Keht following a few paces behind.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 11, 2010)

Filippo's carriage soon trails off on the Norhtern road, disappearing in the rainy night. Latham starts crossing the square at a moderate pace, avoiding the biggest puddles, when the Temple to Lathander's doors swing open and the mail clad figure of Dawnbringer Ferviel storms out. It seems he is in a hurry to leave the sacred house, and he takes up a steady pace towards the square as well. He soon notices the Wizard and approaches, growling at Keht for no apparent reason and waving at him to move away.

*"Humph do you take your lover everywhere with you?* - he croaks out with his gruff voice, while removing the top off what appears to be a wineskin. - *I jest you bookworm, har, har, har!"*

Ferviel's laughter is sincere and he nods towards the temple, urging Latham to move on. *"C'mon now, Lazarus will soon think of something for us to do. And I'd rather relieve him of such a burden and head down to get some food and wine. Seeing as how I'm almost running out."* he says that last part with a very sorrowful look on his face as he regards the almost empty wineskin.
*
"Want a slug? It's Filippo's. Part of last year's payment for helping out find his moron of a son!"*


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2010)

Ferviel had grown on Latham, he must admit, and a genuine smile cracked his lips, *"Small world,"* the wizard said as he took a pull from the wine skin. It was good, a rich red that went down smooth. *"The fool just offered me a back full of gold to find him, I was of mind to just pocket it and say I couldn't find it despite my best efforts."*

The enchanter walks with the cleric toward wherever they could get food or wine. Getting out of the storm wasn't as important anymore since Latham was already soaked, but at least having a competent man, at least as competent as a priest could be, by his side lest his shadows try to stalk him once more.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2010)

Seeing an opening in the savage dwarf's attack, Ky eleaps to Thok's aid. *"Ye think thee Hand of Helm can be quelled by your screaming and chants?* *Nay berserker!"* he declares slashing down into the dwarves thigh before bringing the blade up and across his chest in two quick strikes.

[sblock=actions]
move action: 5'step to enter combat if needed
Full Attack: two attacks with Yasaderian Two hits for 25 dmg Was going to cast a buff but with Thok the fight could be over before I got to use it. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 72/72
AC: 23 T:11 FF: 22
Speed: 20'
Init: +1
Fort: +7
Reflex: +3
Will: +9 [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1 level: Bless, Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds(3d8+8), Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, Magic Weapon;Greater, d= Spell Immunity

Turn undead = 11/11
Protictuve ward = 1/1
Feat of strength = 1/1
Metamagic rod = 2/3 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2010)

His flesh cut, the barbarian screams and lashes his greatsword at the dwarf, hitting with demolishing accuracy. Pieces of armor and dwarf splatter on the nearby tables.

[sblock]
Will save: 24 I still don't know how does he makes two standard actions in a round. I rolled a 1d20 again but added the +8 on the shown result here to account for the level bonus.
Thok make a full attack
29 and 20 vs AC. Both hit for 44dmg, second attack threatens to critic: Confirms for 21 additional 27 dmg. A total of 71 dmg. Suck on it Bolgrim bag of punches![/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 5, 2010)

Herriman frowns with disgust at the commotion within the tavern. “Wonderful. Another group of fools. Though I can certainly see how drunk they are.”

The halfling tries to slip around the edge of the room, just staying out of the way.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 8, 2010)

Vivian sighs and grabs Herriman's hand, pulling him inside, past the scuffle, and to a more private corner of the main hall. The pale skin on her palm is soft and smooth, but noticibly cold to the touch, as if the Halfling was grasping an iron bar and not a person's hand. *"This should be over soon."* Vivian muses with her deep alluring voice, as she sits down at a square table next to the fireplace, far from the commotion. 

She pulls her hood down and the young adventurer can now clearly see those strikingly beautiful features in the light of the nearby candlebra. Vivian's eyes are indeed a deep cimson, her lips bright red and her hair is shiny, wavy and black. She has a delicate nose and prominent cheek bones, the face of a noble, reminding Herriman of the High Blood that runs the Human settlements. Staring in to her eyes for more than a few moments seems perilous for the Halfing, as he finds himself constantly struggling not to drown in Vivian's gaze.

*"So, what do you suggest we do to stop mister Wizard from looting the Valley? I can place an arrow between his shoulderblades with fair ease, but somehow I think his benefactor will find a different errand boy, but will be forewarned this time. And slaying said benefactor... Well that's not something I'd risk doing unless there was no other alternative."*

Even over the commotion of the nearby brawl, Herriman can clearly hear Vivian's voice, and a barely notecible accent, as if she was peaking an older variant of Muirlane Common, somehow twisting the pronounciation of her words as if she had come from one of the storybooks that speak of the times before the Unification.

She appears to be heavily distracted as the Dwarf's blood starts liberally soaking the wooden floor of the "Three Queens", staring at the fighting men with an intense stare that would break trough a stone wall.

[sblock]Roll a spot check. If you have any knowledge as a skill, roll that as well. the Unification has some common DC0 knowledge, I'll post that in the World Details.[/sblock]


***​

Bolgrim laughs like a maniac and continues his assault, seemingly unphased by the two men's attacks. Blood gushes out from his wounds where Yasaderian bit in his sturdy muscles, and where Thok's Greatsword cleaved trough mail and skin. In an instant the Half Orc sees an opening while Bolgrim staggers on his feet, and lunges forward, driving his blade trough the Dawrf's gut. Blood gushes out by the galons and splashes across the tavern floor and Thok's arms, chest and face. Bolgrim screams and swings madly in retaliation.

His axe flies in a flurry towards the Half-Orc, as the Dwarf seems detached from the grim reality of his situation. The strength behind his blows is impossible, and each hit feels as if a tree trunk is smashing against Thok. The axe bites horribly deep across Thok's massive thigh, chest and finally lunges in his shoulder. Only the Barbarian's strong muscles prevent him from dying from the wounds right then and there.

Somewhere from behind, as the other Dwarves are struggling against the female Paladin and her two escorts, one notices Bolgrim's condition and shouts. *"Oi dem boys a'll get carved up by o'l Bolgrim!"* The other Dwarves look at the fight with their murky, drunk stares and start laughing.

[sblock]Full attack vs Thok. All three hit AC 18. Not sure why Thok isn't raging btw  Bolgrim deals a total of 108 damage to Thok. (105 when I account for DR)

Looking at Thok's stats. He has DR 1/-, and has been hit by Bolgrim 4 times, so that's -4 damage overall. So right now Thok is at 136 damage taken out of 128 HP. He would collapes unconscious on the floor unless he raged right now (I'll allow it, it's a free action). Assuming Thok enters Rage, his stats will be as such:

HP: 8/144, AC goes down to 16, and gets +4 str (take it in to account for attack bonus/damage)

[sblock=secret DM screen][sblock=Do not look please!]Bolgrim Bloodaxe
HP 192, dmg reduction 2/-, AC 16

Rage/Frenzy: HP: 77/216/2, dmg reduction 2/-,   AC: 10, takes 2 points of NLDMG  per round
Total full attack: +25/+20/+15 (-5 PA)
Damage: 1d12+15 (str) + 10 (PA) + 3 enchantment

Rage/Frenzy: 8/9 rounds.

Loot: Adamantine Breastplate, Greataxe +3, 1000 gp.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


***​
Ferviel shakes his head and then runs his mail clad fingers trough his short stubby blond hair. *"Nah, you should help him. Filippo's a good man, but he's babying that boy too much. It's like this: boy cries, father gives him gold for "adventuring gear" and next thing you know it, boy ends up in a bear cave. And then it's Ferviel's job to go scare the bear off and heal the brat's half eaten legs. You'd think that would teach him, but no, he managed to loose himself again. With those zombies running around that Bran found, I'm betting a whole barrel of Filippo's wine that Chester and his "adventurers" went on a mission of extermination."*

Ferviel pauses as he takes another swig of wine, and turns a corner down a cobblestone path. Commotion can be heard, coming from a nearby tavern. A brawl is taking place inside to be sure, but Ferviel doesn't seem too concerned. *"Now I don't know where these undead are spawning from, but it sure isn't the Valley like everyone thinks. That place has been warded off and locked up for decades, I personally check Lathander's Ward every week. But you know, zombies ain't the fastest critters around anyway, I'm sure the boy is fine. So what's your story? What are you doing here, besides pissing off Lathander's holy followers?"* Ferviel laughs with his raspy voice and removes his mace from the holster. The weapon glows wtih the blue aura common for magical wepons, as well with the white light of holy energy. The head is made of a dark metal, most probably Cold Iron, and the whole shaft is covered with text.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2010)

Thok is almost killed by the last blow, but thanks to his ranging spirit, he keeps standing, his blood mixed with the dwarf's.* "This be last atttack of Thok!"* With a last howl of fury, and a silent pray for his soul, he raises his sword once again, and sends a pair of demolishing cuts, the last of it finding a soft spot on the dwarf's armor. 
[sblock=OOC]
Berseker's Fury
Full attack with power attack: Hit both for 51 dmg, second attack threatens critic, Confirms! for additional 28 dmg 

I'm dead. xD[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 8, 2010)

Herriman casts a few glances towards the fight. It looked like it was about to end. And in a death, no less. _Senseless, wasteful and pointless,_ goes through his mind as he frowns and turns back to Vivian.

The halfling purses his lips as she speaks, her hint of an accent nagging at him, even while he pays attention to her words. After a second of contemplation, he says (perhaps a bit too quiet to hear, over the fighting), “Indeed. Killing him would be pointless, and killing his employer would likely be quite difficult. Unless we managed to catch him sleeping and slit his throat… Unlikely, to say the least. It may be best to wait and watch, like a predator with a wounded, cornered prey. He will go into the Valley, without a doubt, to find the item. It sounded like his employer placed a compulsion of sorts to that effect. Our quarry will have to sleep somewhere, sometime… It is his bodyguard I am more concerned about. That one will be tricky to deal with. Even so, stealth and surprise can be our great allies. But I think we should not move to strike until we can secure the item as well. Otherwise, as you said, the employer would find some other lackey.”

[sblock=OOC]
Spot, Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (religion), in that order: 20, 10 and 16.
Not sure if Religion and Arcana are applicable, as it seems more like a History thing, but you said to roll any of them. 
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 8, 2010)

Latham didn't balk at the notion of entering a combat filled tavern. He enjoyed the spectacle of blood like any other warm blooded humanoid, and typically it provided him a great deal of amusement, especially when it was pointless, carried out between half-wits who aren't competent enough to solve, or even avoid, issues without resorting to violence. Words were Latham's weapon, a sharp wit. That and his magicks, that helped.

*"No, see, pissing off Lathander's holy followers is all that I do. I go town to town and rabble-rouse. I make friends easily,"* he laughed as he reached to grab the door to the inn, one "Three Queens." 

*"Really though, I'm in it for a few spoils and some gold to help fun some research that's costing me a fair few coins,"* the young wizard lied. He figured Ferviel would see right through it, but trusted the stubborn man not to press the issue.

Right as Latham was about to open the door, Keht stepped in the way and took the handle from him, opening the door in his stead, greeting the three of them with light, warmth, and blood. Lots of blood.

Latham's bluff check: 7.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Seeing Thok badly wounded Kye steps between the half-orc and the dwarf,* "Come at me with thou foulness, dwarf!"* he challenges bring his blade to bear on the berzerker. Astonshied Kye watches as the half dead dwarf parries his blows as quick as the priest makes them.

[sblock=actions]
Full att: both miss 
Bad news I rolled a 1 and then a 2 LOL[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 72/72
AC: 23 T:11 FF: 22
Speed: 20'
Init: +1
Fort: +7
Reflex: +3
Will: +9 [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1 level: Bless, Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds(3d8+8), Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, Magic Weapon;Greater, d= Spell Immunity

Turn undead = 11/11
Protictuve ward = 1/1
Feat of strength = 1/1
Metamagic rod = 2/3 [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 9, 2010)

Vivian nods and slowly turns her gaze back to Herriman. Her features are predatorial and give off a sense of dread and lust that has nothing human in it. The Halfing, being quick of wit and sharp of eye, notices that the half filled glass pitcher next to the woman, probably left there by the previous patrons, gives off no reflection of Vivian's image. It is no mirror to be sure, but a blurred view of the fireplace and the tip of the bar are visible, as well as Vivian's empty chair.

Herriman is far from a sage of occult lore, but even he has heard the storis of Vampires and their unnatural agility, beauity and their lack of reflection. When he combines that with her ancient accent and her pale, cold skin, there is little doubt in the Halfing's mind. Meanwhile, the woman speaks with a clam tone.

*"Hm... Yes you have a point. Be careful when entering the Valley though. It's not a place where one can let his guard down, even for a second. Also, there are sevral artifacts, not one. They are detailed in that booklet the Wizard obtained, but I'm not sure how you will be able to obtain it or read it. The guard - I'm sure he will not last lon where they are headed. I won't be able to..."*

Vivian's voice trails off as the door swings open, and the two in question walk in, followed by a tall man with dirty blond hair, clad in full plate and with a glowing mace in his hands. His eyes shine with blue light and his attention is drawn towards the fight for the moment. Vivian makes a face as if she had eaten something sorrow, and puts her soaked red hood back up, while standing from her chair with a graceful motion. *"Clerics with a taste for wine, I never did understand them. Well then, time to leave. I will be seeing you soon Herriman."* the woman states with her alluring voice, blows the Halfing a kiss while smiling charmingly, and then proceeds to walk towards the staircase leading up to the rooms with haste.



***​

Ferviel looks at Latham, squinting his eyes and clenching his jaw. *"Yeah right, and I ride a pink unicorn in a dress when no one is looking. Just shut up and let's get some wine!"* At the mention of wine Ferviel grins and follows inside, mace in hand, and is almost swept away by the deranged Dwarf. With clanging sounds the wounded muscular fighter parries two strikes thrown at him by what seems to be a Cleric of Helm.

Ferviel reacts immediately, eyeing the all-seeing eye of Helm on the priest's shield, and then the blood covered Half-Orc and his oppinent, who are about to slay each other in mortal combat. He reaches for a pouch on his belt, and retreieves s pair of small iron bars attached to two small canine statuettes, one black and one white. *"Lathander repell thine enemy!"* he shouts, while raising his hand and holding his deity's Holy Symbol. Ferviel's aura, present around every Cleric, now grows bright and extends around him for a few feet.

Nothing seems to happen but Bolgrim stands there for a moment, then tries to bash Thok's head in, but his axe jumps off an invisible wall with a thud. Seeing how it is utterly futle, he ceases his attack and breathes heavily, holding his gut wound and trying to prevent his insides from spilling on the floor. He drops his axe as his left hand is obviously numb, as Thok's last attack almost lobbed it off. The Dwarf breathes heavily and laughs, blood clogging his throat. *"GOOD FIGHT ORC MAN! GOOD FIGHT!"*

It seems that in the far end of the room, the other Dwarves are being scolded by an angry female Paladin with curly blond hair, while the two human warriors stopped their fight with a Dwarf, still staggering on his feet and obviously drunk beyond reason.

[sblock=Spellcraft, DC 22]Ferviel casts Repulsion.[/sblock]

[sblock]Bolgrim failed his Will save vs the spell, but got a 19 and ended his Frenzy willingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 9, 2010)

“Curious… Very curious,” Herriman says to himself in a hushed tone. His eyes follow Vivian as she goes up the stairs, mind slowly pondering the question of vampirism. _It would certainly explain her knowledge of redemption,_ he thinks as he turns in his chair, away from the stairs and towards the entrance and the fighting, now ended. He chuckles quietly as he sees it is a priest that ended the fight, and with both fighters badly in need of one’s healing.

Then his eyes catch on the Wizard again. They narrow to slits as a smirk crosses his face. _ The gods are granting me another chance, it would seem. Well, Herriman, best not let it go to waste,_ goes through his mind as he concentrates on his target.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 9, 2010)

Suddenly, all the tension in Thoks muscles fade away, he almost falls, managing to support himself with his greatsword in the last moment. He raises a hand, covered in blood, towards the dwarf. *"You be great warrior. Thok respects you dwarf."* Thok's eyes blink, and then he crumbles to the floor, ending up seated on the blood bathed wooden planks. His greatsword falls next to him. His heavy breath makes his musculed body moves constantly. *"Thok sleepy. Needs rest...."* and the half orc starts slowly to fade away...

OOC: Thok will be in negative HP soon unless someone heals him before his Rage ends.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2010)

Latham stands back as the two combatants slowly fade away, either to the recesses of the room or to their own, pointless death. Keht stands directly behind the wizard, near a head taller, shrouded in his hooded cloak. The young enchanter moves beside the cleric, careful to avoid the pools of blood. *"Mighty powerful spell you cast there, just to save the likes of these two,"* Latham said casually. *"I'll be seated over there,"* he finished with a point to an empty table nearby. Meanwhile, Keht scans the crowd, with almost all eyes on Ferviel and the two wounded fighters, save for one smirking halfling, staring directly at Latham.

Keht's Spot Check scanning the room: 24.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Helping Thok to a nearby chair Kye takes and lays his hand on the half-orcs shoulder. *"Thy day has proven fruitful, noble warrior. First the defeat of The White Lady. And now the test of arms against a savage berzerker. Let the Hand of Helm help and reward you."*

Saying a silent prayer to _The Viligant One_ to heal his new friends wounds Kye stands behind the half-orc and address the room.* "All cheer Thok the Mighty! All cheer Thok the Bold!"*

[sblock=actions]
Cast to cures on Thok for a total of + 46 hp
Roll Lookup
 [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 72/72
AC: 23 T:11 FF: 22
Speed: 20'
Init: +1
Fort: +7
Reflex: +3
Will: +9 [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1 level: Bless, Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds(3d8+8), Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, Magic Weapon;Greater, d= Spell Immunity

Turn undead = 11/11
Protictuve ward = 1/1
Feat of strength = 1/1
Metamagic rod = 2/3 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

In reply to Latham's remark, Ferviel stares at him and replies with a blunt tone: *"Of course I do. The people of Angelwatch are my flock, after all. Plus I expect there will be retribution for my efforts, both towards my person and towards the Temple."* He then turns and walks over to Bolgrim, staring him down and gripping his mace with whitened knuckles. Dawnbringer Ferviel makes a face as if he had eaten something bad, which is his usual way of expressing how annoyed he is. *"You thrice-cursed, POX RIDDEN, short-legged barrel of sour ale! -* the Cleric angrily growls at the bloodied and mangled Dwarf before him. The tavern suddenly quiets down, as it is obvious Ferviel's words hold their weight in Angelwatch. -* How many times will you start your CRAP in this fine establishment? Haven't I told you enough times to steer clear of the newcommers?!"*

Ferviel seems angry, a vein on his neck is throbbing with blood, but he keeps still, mace in hand and Lathander's aura shining around him. On the other hand, Bolgrim does the more practical thing and drops to the floor, gasping for air as he coughs out a large puddle of blood, spittle and stomache fluid on the Cleric's mail clad boots. Ferviel growls with frustration and backs one step away, as he continues talking:

*"The price for my spells is coming out from your pocket! And my wine tonight. And the Half-Orc's wine as well.* - Ferviel grins wickedly as Blogrim raises his gaze with frustration, but unable to respond with more than wheezing and coughing. - *And tell Jared that I want you and your boys to report in battle gear and equipped for a two week campaign first thing in the morning. Be at the Cathedral tomorrow at first bell, or we will have words again."*

That last part obviously did not sound very nice to Bolgrim, who harrumphed but nodded slowly. With that, Ferviel leans down and with a shine of gold coloured energy, he bestows a healing enchantment on the battered Dwarf. The priest then proceeds to approach Thok, examining his semi healed wounds with an approving stare, and nodding to Kye.

*"Good work Helmite! I trust you will forego the animocity Helm feels towards Lathander, and leave the Godly business to the Gods. I was needing a good Cleric to help me with the upcoming fight."*

Ferviel leans over Thok and slaps his cheek, waking the Half Orc and grinning at him.* "You're a big guy aren't you. You'll be fine! Let me help you get strong enough to lift up your mug though!"*

Another touch of Ferviel's hands and the dawn on his armour glowing once again. Thok soon feels his muscles tightening and the wounds closing with a strong tingling sensation.

*"So that's that! Now since Bolgrim has been so kind as to buy us dinner* - a quick glance at the retreating Dwarf makes him reluctantly take off the purse hanging on his belt and throw it over to the Cleric. - *We can join the smart arse Wizard over there* - he points towards Latham. - *and his lackey."*

Meanwhile the back door bursts open, and in comes Merry leading Bran Bloodmane, who has his axe drawn with a wild look in his eye. *"Where are they miss Merry I'll carve them up good!"* he shouts with his loud voice, only to find himself staring at a quiet room, with Bolgrim stubbornly staring at the table, as he has resumed his position.

Merry glares at Thok and Kye apologetically, but at the inkeeper's request, she gets a rag and a bucket of water, and starts cleaning the blood off the wooden floor. Gradually, the conversations around the tavern resume, and Ferviel, Kye, Thok (who is healing with miraculous speed), Latham and Keht all sit at the same table, while Bran, Adelaide and her two escorts return to their own table, now occupied by a lone Halfing. The monk leans in, and whispers something to Latham, then resumes his position of standing guard next to the table.

[sblock=Latham]"Our tail from before is here."[/sblock]

Herriman notices that the Wizard's bodyguard ever vigilant eyes linger on him for a moment, and narrow slightly as they recognize his still wet clothes.

He is soon faced with a curly blond female Paladin, the large axe-wielding man from before, and two men who seem to know their way around a sword. *"This was our table before the violence ensued, but feel free to share it with us. My name is Adelaide Swiftblade, a Paladin of Lathander, and this is Bran Bloodmane, the local woodsman and Ranger. These fine men besides men are Alevyth Balwer and Sensalar, both eager to join our holy mission of extermination!"*

The woman's voice is clear and pleasant, and her face resembles that of a porclelain doll - delicate and gorgeous. However, between the impossibly enchanting Vivian, and the surprisingly pretty (and busty) servant girl, the Paladin seems a bit closer to the ordinary, even if she would otherwise be considered a beauty.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 20]Ferviel casts Greater Vigor x 2. Thok has Fast Healing 4 until the end of the duration.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

*"Thok great warrior"* replied the half unconscious halforc to Kye, before the healing were impaired to him. 

After the clerics did their magic tricks, Thok felt better. Better and happy. He sits at the table anxiously, like a child about to get a piece of cake; looking around and watching (and smelling) everyone present. Apparently in this town a deadly and glorious battle could be have in the simplest place like a tavern. It was fantastic! And now these people would buy him wine, whatever it was. 
When Merry gets near, he tries to call her attention.* "See Merry, Thok fine, no hurts. Thok and Kye great warriors, defeated angry dwarf."*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2010)

Herriman curses mentally as the bodyguard sees him. But he doesn’t turn away, just merely shifts his gaze, focusing on another patron for a moment. _I’ve got to find some way to get rid of that tall one before I can do anything… Maybe Vivian’s prediction will be right and he’ll be killed in the Valley._

As the paladins sit down, Herriman grows a little anxious. He never did like the holy warriors, always nosing around other people’s business. Hesitantly, he says, “Herriman. Pleasure.”


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 13, 2010)

Latham leans into Keht and hears his githzerai words, the language built exclusively on metaphors. His eyes follow Keht's instruction and fall upon a table with an attractive woman, a large outdoorsy type, another warrior, a halfling, and that silly boy from the temple square. *"Interesting,"* Latham muses to himself. Not being rude, Latham lifts his new glass of free wine, and gestures to the half-orc, *"You have very lovely innards,"* he manages to say, trying to keep a straight face. What does one say to some savage beast who nearly died moments before all for naught?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

*"Thok don't know what innards are, but if they are lovely, that must be good."* The orc raises his mug quickly, spilling some wine, and drinks it in a gulp, before cleaning his mouth with his forearm.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2010)

*"Greetings to all," *Kye says with a short nod. *"I am Kyelingar Godtouhed the Eye of The Watcher, the Hand of Helm, and the Fist of The Vigilant One here in the world of mortals." *he announces to all present.

[sblock=OOC] and a blow-hard if ever there was one,  But then again two big fights and not a scratch on him. Hope that doesn't mean once he enters the valley things will go in the opposite direction. [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2010)

A tip of the same wine glass goes in the same direction as this new blowhard, *"I'm Latham Brack, this here is Keht,"* he says, pointing to the shrouded githzerai monk seated next to him, who is busy occupying himself by staring at the halfling. *"He doesn't understand any of the local languages, so go ahead and make fun of him."*

After a small drink, and before anyone has the opportunity to get another word in edgewise, Latham chimes in once more, *"So, Kyelingar Godtouched of the Eye, Hand and Fist in the world of mortals, tell me, what are you in the land of immortals if such a distinction is required to be made at introductions?"*


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2010)

Kye sitting at the table seems obvious of Latham's jiving nature and answer in a serious tone, *"I am as are we all,"* he says moving his arm in a wave to gesture at everyone in the tavern. *"I am as dust to those who are my betters."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 22, 2010)

The conversations at both tables go on for a while, Herriman managing to dodge Adelaide's inquiries by asking her of her Order's mission, and thus bearing trough a long winded explanation of the Temple of Lathander's work to be done in the Valley. Adelaide mentioned that if the Halfling should like to join, he has to apply with a man named Galen tomorow at the Temple.

Meanwhile Ferviel orders food and wine, paying Merry and the inkeeper graciously with the surly Dwarf's gold. The bag is heavy, filled with gold, platinum and silver, and the Cleric is not shy with the expenses. Merry had no time to talk, while she attended to the guests and ran back and forth between the kitchens and the main hall, but she managed to lean in and whisper in Thok's ear.

[sblock=Thok]*"Stay in the second room to the right, on the third floor. I will come later."*[/sblock]

She had ran along with a blush and that was all the contact the Half Orc had with the girl.

Ferviel on the other hand, had asked Kye and Thok about the Lady, a story the Helmite gladly provided, much to Latham's boredom. Ferviel reacted that he has tried releasing Livy's spirit from it's torment, but that it had turned out to be a very resilent and strong entity, and with a high degree of intelligence, managing a retreat when Ferviel was close to using Lathander's power to destroy it. He also was surprised that it should attack the likes of Jill and Kye, as she has never shown agression towards undeserving folk in the hundreds of years of her recorded existence.

The evening passed with food, drink and conversation, but at the later hours of the night, everyone had to retire as closing time was near. Ferviel had left with a belly full of wine and a happy grin on his face, and the Dwarves dragged themselves out, some crawling, others falling and crashingin to furniture. It would be a long way home for them. 

The innkeeper, a mister Hatley, apoligized for the lack of proper lodgings, as there were only two free rooms, one with two beds, the other one with four, a bunk in the common quarters and a stack of hay in the stables.

Bran Bloodmane went over to the stables immediately, happy that he would be nearby his friend Lobri, which left the other quarters free. With Ferviel, the Dwarves and most of the patrons gone, the tavern is unnaturally quiet. Now the group stands before the sweaty inkeeper and a tired Merry who is on all fours, wiping the floor with a damp rag.* "So? Who'll lodge with whom then? Can't have any of you sleeping in the streets, Lazarus will have my hide, not to mention his Lordship."*

[sblock]I skipped along the idle conversation, it would have taken too long, plus you guys did not seem to want much character interaction at this point. Any questions you might have asked I can answer in the OOC. Now you have Thok, Kye, Latham, Keth, Sensalar and Alevyth, the others are gone.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

*"Thok will stay alone in the second room to the right, on the third floor."* states the half orc.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 22, 2010)

*"Unbloodylikely,"* Latham says. He looks at Keht speaking his name, prompting the githzerai to stand tall, crossing his arms across his chest, his hands still bandaged. *"We'll take that room with two beds, as my friend here emits quite the pungent odor when he sleeps, so much so that it is fatal to those who lapse into the dream realm whilst in its presence."* He gets up and moves toward the stairs, Keht following him. *"Over the years, I've become immune to the odor, so you'll understand that this is for your own good."*


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*"If thy retainer doith smell then he should take the hay stack in the barn."* Kye says also crossing his arms. *"Although I know not why Thok wishes his own room, he has laid claim to it first. And his actions on this day say he shall have what he wishes."*

*"The retainer to the barn, Thok to his own room, and that leaves the four of us to share in the commons. Or do you wish to contest this?"* 

Kye doesn't know why but the man's demeanor has the Helmite on edge. It could just be the events of the day have shakin' the holy warrior towards being less congenial than he normally is.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2010)

Latham stops at the stairs, turns around, and looks incredulously at this man, *"Yes I wish to contest this."* He looks over at Keht and utters a few words in a language that no one seems to recognize, and instantly the shrouded face of the githzerai glowers, eyes squinting at the Helmite, perhaps a knuckle or two cracked, it's not quite clear.

He points toward Thok, *"Why again does this man deserve his own room? His actions of the day? Yes, wanton bloodshed, very actionable. Disrupting dinners, drinks, meetings with old friends, all ruined because of his hotheadedness?"*

His pointing finger turned toward Alevyth, *"And what of this boy? Earlier I saw him gut an innocent man with a hidden weapon from his knee. Just took those entrails clean out, killed him slow and painfully. Does he not deserve his own room?"*

Another point toward the halfling Herriman, *"And what of him? He braved the torrential downpour to tail a very powerful wizard and the wizard's bodyguard, knowing at any moment the wizard could turn and burn him to a crisp. That takes courage and bravery, does that not earn him his own room?"*

This time his finger points toward Sensalar, *"This man,"* Latham paused, actually looking at Sensalar, his face screwing up in a lack of recognition, *"I actually don't know this man, which means his deeds certainly are not worthy of note and ergo is out of the running for this vacant room.

"And you,"* he points briefly at Kye before lowering his hand, *"Well, you've already ceded that you don't want the room, so you're out of the running too.

"So yes, I'm contesting this. If the half-orc wishes to sleep alone, there's a solitary bunk in the common quarters, by my recollection. He can have that. Or, rather, since you two seem attached at the hip, you can share that bunk with him. I, however, am going to bed, without the lot of you."*

His gaze is serious, jaw set, *"Now if you'll excuse me."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 28, 2010)

*"Thok room is that, Thok claim it first, you sleep elsewhere, or else."* defies the half orc.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 28, 2010)

Herriman frowns slightly at the priest’s bull-headedness and the damnable mage’s outburst. “Human, your ego and paranoia do you no credit at this moment. You accuse me of following some wizard, with no proof, all over a room in this place. A single room, set to sleep two. While the half-orc’s arrogance to claim it alone is annoying, and the priest’s backing of him stubborn, it is hardly cause to begin hurling insults and accusations.”

The dark-faced Halfling turns to Kye, then, his shadowed eyes looking over the just-as-loudmouthed priest. “And you, Hand of Helm, as you call yourself… Being as belligerent as the half-orc and this human do you no favors, either. I suggest you keep a lid on the long-winded prattling.”

The Halfling stops, eyes going around the room. In a shift of mood, he says flatly,  “I would prefer one of the bunks in the room of four. If need be, however, I can take different accommodations.”


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Listening to the little man speak Kye's anger grows. Then Thok gives the blue vested scholar his ultimatum. Standing arms still crossed he readies himself against the alien monk.

*"Well Thok believe's it be his right, he spoke first, do you wish to take up his challenge? We could step outside it would put your servant closer to the barn where he belongs."* he asks in a formal voice.

Kye makes a face at the halfling as if to say you are beneath my notice. And then turns his attention back on the wizard and monk.

[sblock=OOC] Ready action: Cast _Enlarge Person_ on himself should the retainer attack.

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 72/72
AC: 23 T:11 FF: 22
Speed: 20'
Init: +1
Fort: +7
Reflex: +3
Will: +9 [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1 level: Bless, Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds(3d8+8), Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, Magic Weapon;Greater, d= Spell Immunity

Turn undead = 11/11
Protictuve ward = 1/1
Feat of strength = 1/1
Metamagic rod = 2/3 [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 31, 2010)

Latham sighs at the audacity of the situation, looking at the Helmite, *"If you're trying to antagonize him, it won't work."* He reaches his hands into his vest jacket feigning boredom, letting out another long sigh, *"For a priest you are very unwise."*

The focus of the young wizard shifts to the half-orc, the stubbornly stupid half-orc, *"Plus, you don't even want that room, you want me to have it."*

Alright, let the games begin.

Latham casts Silent Extended Charm Person on Thok. Will Save DC 21. His suggestion was just what he said, that Thok wants Latham to have the room.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

Thok frowns.* "Thok tired, needs rest, if you want room take it."* The half orc walks to the mage.* "You moving or what?"*
_
Save: 15+2: 19_


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 5, 2010)

Latham sidesteps to allow the half-orc passage through, patting the man on his shoulder, *"Good idea, Thok, I think I'll retire as well."*

Before following up the stairs, with Keht in tow, Latham shoots a victorious look at the Helmite. Some would even call it smug.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

*"Ah you see Thok be the better man... um better half-man than any of us,"* Kye says beaming. He starts to follow the half-orc up to the commons room. Turning to address everyone he says ignoring Latham's look.

*"Ye should all strive to be half the man he... um well... is."*

Kye hurries to catch up to the battered Thok.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 6, 2010)

And so the weary adventurers retire, after an action filled day, their bodies aching and minds filled with the promise of grand things yet to come. The evening proves to be more than eventful, and the night holds yet more mysteries.

Herriman, Thok, Kye, Alevyth and Sensalar go up to the common quarters, the squeaking of the wooden stairwell and the snoring coming from the nearby bunks being the only sounds this late in the night. The sleeping town can be seen from a narrow window on the third floor, a few yellow lights scattered about the black structures, reminding the viewer of sleeping giant beasts. The Cathedral's grand twin towers can be seen from here, as they are illuminated by torches and some sort of magical fires.

The rain outside has subsided, and the air breezing in from a small terrace is fresh and crisp. The sleeping quarters are filled with bunks - twenty or so can be seen, and a narrow door in the back leads to the privy, a not too pleasant smell coming from there. Akevyth has chosen the only remaining free bunk there, making a sacrifice for the others, as is his nature and that of the Broken God.

Thok, Kye, Herriman and the silver eyed Aasimar named Sensalar make their way down the corirdor, to a medium sized room. The inkeeper soon follows behind, drops a pile of clean but somewhat torn towlels and linens, a half-burned candle and a set of four iron keys.

*"This is it. Don't break anything and be sure to leave by tomorow noon. G'night"* he states in an apathetic tone, and leaves, shutting the door behind him.

The four take up a bead each, the room not offering much in the sense of storage space, only equipped with a small table and a wardrobe that has claw marks on one of it's doors.

Herriman choses the bunk closest to the only window, while Kye and Thok sleep on each side of the door, and the Aasimar on the opposite end.

[sblock=Thok]The Half-Orc's stubborn character, a trait inherited from his father, has somehow given way to reason this night, and while Thok doesn't understand the hows and the whys, he is happy to remove his armour and rest his weary body. His arms ache from overuse, and his chest and gut feel tightened from the recent magical healing.

As he drifts away in the land of dreams, the Half Orc feels light, as if he is floating. He finds himself hovering over a massive battleifeld, a slaughter between shadowy figures ensuing below. In front of him, stands a massive hulking figure of an Orc, clad in black full plate armour and wielding a viscious looking spear with a green aura around it. He has one central eye, unblinking and staring with intense malice. Thok feels waves of terror seething trough his very being, as the figure speaks in Orcish with a thundering voice.

[Sblock=Orc]*"You are weak because of your human blood! But you fought well today! The hated Dwarf did not end you, and you must now fight harder! You are not full-Orc, but you must use your strength as I say! Go with the pinkskins. Kill the girl when you can. You can take this town for yourself and our kind after. The pinkskin hides one of my swords in his house. Take it for yourself! It's an Orc blade, and only the Orcish blood can use it!"*

He makes a step forward, the earth trembling beneath his feet, his figure looming over Thok.
*
"When the time comes you kill the girl! Kill her good! This is the only way to clean yourself half-blood! Kill the girl, to earn my favor! Remember, I am He Who Watches. You will not escape my sight!"*[/Sblock]

The figure raises it's mail clad arm wielding the grand spear of wicked design. He dashes forward in the blink of an eye and impales Thok trough the chest. The Half Orc suddenly finds himself in a chaotic series of dreams, wherein he is fighting nameless and faceless Dwarves and Elves. Several times during his dream the figure of a little girl runs about, giggling and poking at the Orc with her tiny finger. She vanishes, only to appear behind him or to his side, as the ever present enemies fall before the Half-Orc's blade. He notices that the sword he is holding now has a strange curved shape and is all black, with a very sharp edge and producing a wicked hissing noise every time it bites in the flesh of a foe.[/sblock]

[sblock=Herriman]The Halfling can't sleep, his mind is racing trough the options presented before him. The Cleric, Paladin and Barbarian have long since given in to slumber, the Half Orc thrashing about in his bunk violently. As he lies in his bed, trying to ignore the termites scraching away in the lumber, he hears a faint clanging noise coming from the window.

Herriman sloly turns his head and notices a hooded figure, perched on the narrow ledge on the outside of the window, knocking on the glass with the tip of what is apparently a very pointy nail. A pair of crimson eyes can be seen barely glowing in the darkness from underneath the hood, and the hands are the familliar pale colour of Vivian's skin.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kye]The Priest removes his armour and stretches his toes in the clean and comfortable sheets of the bed. He is overtaken with feelings of remorse and self criticism, but soon falls prey to the world of dreams.

The Cleric finds himself standing before a great throne, a giant of a man, clad in grey coloured steel full plate on it. An aura of strength and virute exudes from the figure, and creates impossibly strong emotions inside the cleric's heart. Kye instantly recognizes his deity and drops on his knees, as Helm sits there silently.

*"Be ever vigilant Kyelinger."* He finally utters after a long pause.

His voice thunders trough the hall they are in. The walls around them are also windows, and each windows shows an event occuring somewhere, most of the places unknonw to kye. The Cleric recognizes some of the scenes, several of which have happened today, some even from his youthful days before he had been annointed as a Priest.
*
"To be a true servant of my faith you must remain always ready, always observing. See things for what they truly are and do not be fooled by the guise of evil. I give you permission to work alongside the Lathandreans, for your task surpasses most things in urgency and import. Others are watching you as well, but you must not let anyone halt your determination! Obey the laws and do what is right, and you shall prosper. Fail, and you will let evil spew forth in the world and devour those whom you have sworn to protect. Remember to be ever wary, ever observing and ever dilligent in your efforts. Yasaderian is now a Glymtul and you must do the Consecration ceremony tomorow at dawn, for it will serve you well in the coming battle. Do not fail me Kyelinger, for I place my blessing upon you!"*

With these words, Helm nods at Kye and the Cleric finds himself alone in the throne room of his God, the windows around hims still showing some pictures of the past, present and future.[/sblock]



***​
Latham and Keht make their way to the room on the second floor with ease, as it's close to the staircase. During the argument, Merry had been in the kitchen, and the inkeeper had decided not to meddle, least another fight break out tonight. The floorboards produce treacherous noises as the Wizard and his companion enter the room. It has a small window looking towards the street below, and not much furnishings besides two cots, an empty chest and a table. At least the room is equipped wtih an oil lamp, and fresh linens are waiting, already spread on the beds. A bronze pitcher filled with water is on the table as well, but the room lacks a mirror.

As the pair settles, Latham begins counting the gold he had received today, then freshens himself up with some water and removes his robes for more comfortable sleep, all of which takes the better part of an hour. Downstair the staff is still cleaning and moving furniture around, but this does not stop Keht from immediately falling asleep. The Wizard also comes across the booklet granted by his employer. Not wanting to wait furhter, he begins reading it, but had not gotten past the second page when he hears a clinging sound coming from the locked door. Keht immediately wakes up and silently bolts for the door, stopping his lightning fast kick at the very last moment, just before it breaks Merry's nose as she peeks her head inside. 

The girl is dressed in a white nightgown and almost drops the candle she is carrying, her eyes wide with surprise and her cheeks blushing with redness. *"Uh, oh I am truly sorry master Wizard."* she mumbles with embarassment.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 6, 2010)

[sblock=Myth]
Herriman casts about and quietly stands, making a short bow, accompanied by a slight smile. “I was wondering when you might show up again,” he whispers, half to himself, as he opens up the window as quietly as he can. “Though I wasn’t expecting you so soon.”

_OOC: Not sure if you want a Move Silently check for that, but I have no problem letting you roll it. Especially since IC and have a mutual hatred of each other. Herriman’s MS modifier is +23. Should beat any sleepers’ checks. _
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2010)

A few short words in the gutteral githzerai language issue forth from Latham's mouth, staying the monk and putting him at ease. *"You've nothing to apologize for, Miss. Were you expecting someone else?"*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 8, 2010)

Herriman is as stealthy as a cat and does not wake his companions. Vivian stands on the ledge, her two hands gripping the edge of the stone right between her feet. She eyes the room but does not move further. She does grant the Halfling a beguiling smile.* "I did some research on our Wizard friend. It seems he is adept at Enchantments and Compulsions, and that could prove troublesome for a certain Halfling. Hence my little gift* - she reaches in a medium sized purple bag and produces an interesting looking cloak of neutral colours and fine craftsmanship. -  *it should help you against Wizardly tricks and other dangers."* she declares with a hushed tone, her crimson eyes glowing in the darkness of the night.



***

​Merry blushes and moves a lock of hair behind her ear. *"Well I was thinking that the Barbarian would have taken this room. No matter then, I am sorry to bother you and your um... friend?"* She bows lightly and is about to leave the room.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Latham's expression quickly turns to amazement, *"A late-night rendezvous with him? Surely you could do better."* This woman was obviously attractive, too attractive for her own good, most like, and why she would be lusting after the half-orc made little sense. A look of understanding dawned on the young wizard's face, *"Oh, you like the brawny types. No worries. He's in the common sleeping room, don't make too much noise."*

Keht moves away from the door, wearing naught but his undershorts, and climbs back into his cot. It used to be the monk wore a loin cloth under his robes, but Latham insisted the monk be a little more decent for the sake of others, the wizard most prominent. 

And Latham, for his part, sitting up in his cot, watched the girl and her reactions.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I read somewhere ML is waiting for us to post? Does that mean it's morning yet, that is what I am waiting on. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 29, 2010)

[sblock=Myth]
Herriman purses his lips, then smiles and nods. “My thanks, Vivian. Such a thing would also explain a strange happening this evening. It may be possible to use some of these people against him… He has no compunction against using his powers on others, especially for his own gain. But that is for later. Thank you, milady, and good hunting,” he finishes quietly, with another smile and bow.

The stealthy Halfling waits for either Vivian’s response or for her departure. If she just leaves, he closes the window most of the way.
[/sblock]

_OOC: Thanks for reminding me, HM. _


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

Thok awakes with a purpose. 
*"I need to find a sword in Merry's house. My god told me to." *he declares, at breakefast. After he finishes, he stands. *"Merry, come, lets go to your house now."* Thok might just not realized that Merry perhaps is not in the tavern anymore, however, he calls, non the less.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 23, 2010)

Merry lookes at the floor then back at Latham. She seems somewhat nervous with Keht there, but responds with a calm voice. *"I am raising my little sister as if she were my own child, and I work and toil in this inn for the better part of the day and well into the night. A man like him seems so... simple. And pure in his intentions, base as they are. He will not ask questions or think too much. He is... convenient if you will. Smart men tend to make plans, and I can't become a part of anyone's plans for the time being."*

With that she bows slightly and leaves the room, leaving the Wizard and his bodyguard to their privacy. Latham has a chance to finish reading the magical booklet, feeling the arcane text imprinting itself on his memory.

[sblock=Booklet]_This compendium outlines the known artifacts created in the aftermath of the Meteoric Iron War. Until recently it was thought that they all came from the same source, but further inquiries suggest that there may have been other meteor crashes in ages past, and that some of the more potent of these items have been created in the days of the Grand Cities. You who are reading this, are now an agent of mine and thus must know what you would be facing. Obtaining these items and their safe transport to your employer is the highest priority for you if you wish to receive the promised pay in return. Know that the longer you attempt to hold the artifact without passing it on to a higher ranked agent, the larger the risk of a powerful enemy discovering your location via Divination will be.

_The text then cuts of and illustrations of items with text blocks next to them follow. The first one is a bow, made of green and black metal, with no apparent bowstring. Next to it it says:

*The Darkfire bow*_
Location unknown. _

_It appears that this weapon is strongly connected with the Negative Energy Plane. It has been reported to be able to drain the very life force of it's victims, permanently. It also fires ammunition that is unaffected by any sort of obstacles, magical or mundane, and is able to hit etheral and incorporeal targets. Great care is advised when attempting to obtain this item. Lack of any divination success suggests it is within the warded section of the Valley of the Dead._ 

Then there is a drawing of a circlet, three pointy edges adorning it's front. It is completely green and metallic.

_*Circlet of Temporal Alacrity*
Location: Valley of the Dead

Confirmed possession of the Archlich Robert Trensenth, this item grants the user the opportunity to speed up time in a personal field around him. Currently seventeen agents have not returned from their mission to retreive this artifact. Approach with utmost care.

_The booklet follows with a drawing of a dark green and brown suit of full plate armour.
_*Duskshroud Veil armour*
Location unknown

Properties unknown, although one of our agents insists it grants immunity to any weapons, this has not been confirmed._ _Lack of any divination success suggests it is within the warded section of the Valley of the Dead._

The next item is a small black ring with a green piece of metal where normally a gem would be.

_*Unknown name*
Location unknown

Properties remain dubious, although it is confirmed that this ring can Resurrect it's wearer and teleport him away from battle.

_Next is a mace with a glowing green head, attached to a long metallic rod.

_*Mace of Disjunction*
Location: Valley of the Dead

Confirmed in use by one of __Trensenth's minions. This mace applies a Maje's Disjunction upon a successful hit. It is unknown how frequently this can happen. Approach with great care, the minion who wields this is proficient in combat and magic alike.

_Finally, more text follows on the last page:

_The following artifacts are unnamed and have not been seen, but have been heard of trough various sources, or have been glimpsed via divination: A large metal shield, possibly animated. A rod of green and black metal. A snake shaped pedant. Armbands in the form of coiled snakes. A greatsword with a green blade, possibly permanently flaming.

May The Art guide your path._[/sblock]


***​

The next morning, early on, before the sun has risen above the dark contours of the horizon, the patrons are assembled in the tavern. The Half-Orc seems unbothered by his dreams and quite energetic. Merry, who seems tired but still very pretty, is carrying a tray with milk, freshly baked bread and cheese.

The girl seems stumped and looks at Thok with a dumbfounded expression. *"Your.. God? You don't seem the priestly type master Thok. In any event, I own no blades apart from the dagger at my belt. Are you sure your God told you I was in possession of this?"*

Kye, Herriman, Thok, Latham, Keht and Alevyth are all sitting around the table - apparently Ferviel instructed the inkeeper to wake them at the first hint of light. So much for the "free" dinner.

Bran is absent, as well as Sensalar, and while Merry seems to think he went out with Lobri to the nearby gardens, not being much of a city person, it is strange for Sensalar to leave without taking any of his equipment or weapons even (or so his three roommates notice)

[sblock]Everyone levels up to level 9 and get 1/2 the XP needed to get to level 10 as well.

Herriman got a Cloak of Protection +3. Kye's sword is now a Glymtul of Helm and he must perform a ceremony each morning. He will find that his sword has improved.

Thok has to find his new sword first  Now we are waiting for the new addition to the group and we move on to chapter 2 (after 1 whole year of playing, most of which is me not updating...)[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 23, 2010)

Alevyth was unsure what had transpired that evening, perhaps that blasted mage had confounded his mind again, or perhaps Ilmater or Helm had decided that it was not the young paladin's fight.  Either way, he discovers himself at a table in the morning, looking about in mild confusion.  Where had Adelaide gone?

"Has anyone seen Adelaide lately?  I had a question I'd wanted to ask before... the dwarves happened..."

The lost time was disturbing to the young man, and he was simply glad he hadn't gone and revealed what was essentially his only secret during this lost time.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 23, 2010)

Merry looks at the boy as she put the tray before the still half asleep adventurers. *"The blond Paladin lady? She left with Ferviel, the Order of Aster has their own barracks and sleeping quarters on the Cathedral grounds. You got in one mess of a fight last night, you and the silver eyed man, against Broggo, one of Bolgrim's men. Broggo is always drunk but his fists can punch trough walls. I mean literally."* the girl nods to reinforce her words, and points towards a hole at the far corner of the room, next to the fireplace. *"Are you sure you are well?"*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2010)

Kye had woken thankful that his failure against the White Lady had not deemed him unworthy in the eyes of Helm. He took his prayers overly serious in the morning and preformed the ceremony to sanctify Yasaderian as a Glymtul to Helm. This made the young priest smile for Yasaderian was his "favored thing" as well.

Calling upon a stable boy to help with his armor Kye enters the common room where the others wait refreshed and ready.

*"Hail! And well met!"* he says entering, his booming voice enough to wake anyone thinking of falling asleep in their morning meal.


[sblock=Stats]
Hit Points: 81
Speed: 20 feet
Armor Class: 23
Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 22
Initiative modifier: +1
Fortitude save: +7
Reflex save: +4
Will save: +9
BAB: +6/+1
Attack (handheld): +8 
Attack (missile): +7
Grapple check: +8

Concentration + 6 
Diplomacy + 20
Knowledge (History) +6
Knowledge (Arcana) + 3 
Knowledge (The Planes) + 3
Knowledge (Religion) + 8 
Listen + 3 = + 3 [Wis]
Sense Motive + 10
Spellcraft + 6 

*Prepared spells:*
0 level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, *OPEN SLOT*
1 level: Bless, Cure Light Wounds(1d8+5), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, *OPEN SLOT* d= Enlarge Person
2 level: Bull's Strength, Spiritual Weapon, *OPEN SLOT*, *OPEN SLOT*, *OPEN SLOT* d= Bull's Strength
3 level: Invisiblity Purge, Dispel Magic, *OPEN SLOT*, *OPEN SLOT* d= Protection from Energy
4 level: Divine Power, OPE*N SLOT* d= Spell Immunity
5 level: *OPEN SLOT*, d= Spell Resistance

*ABILITIES:*
Turn Undead: 11/11
Feat of Strength: 1/1
Protective Ward: 1/1

*ITEMS:*
Metamagic Rod(extended,lesser) 3/3
Scroll-divination(cstrlvl7)
Potions:
-- Remove Curse
-- Levitate
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2010)

> "Your.. God? You don't seem the priestly type master Thok. In any event, I own no blades apart from the dagger at my belt. Are you sure your God told you I was in possession of this?"




*"Thok is no priest, he is a great warrior."* states Thok, matter of factly. *"But big orc god told Thok you had blade in your house!"* he protests. Leaning back in his chair, and making it creack, the barbarian continues *"Thok had a dream where he was fighting many people, and little Jill appeared and poked Thok, then disappeared again, and poked Thok, and  then disappeared again, and poked Thok;  then disappeared again, and poked Thok again. Strange dream. Then orc god appeared, told Thok about the important blade, and passed Thok through with huge sword."*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Herriman spends the first part of his morning in meditation, mind focused inward and on the energy of souls. He hears his mother's voice call to him, or thinks he does, but it does not break his concentration as he forms a new helm from the energy. It settles onto his head and becomes semi-solid. As the process ends, he opens his eyes and stands, checking over each of his soulmelds and making sure his rapier and new cloak are secure.

The halfling goes down the stairs to breakfast, solemn, but the effect the soulmelds have on his appearance is undeniable. The silver bracers sporting a blue sheen, the transparent crystal forming an open-faced helm, and the blue web-like vest hovering just above his chest make the pitch-black gloves over his hands seem insignificant, though it all combines into a strange picture.

He says nothing, just taking his helping of food and eating quietly.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

The girl looks at Thok with a confused expression. *"A dream? About an Orcish God? Did he have one eye ony?"* When the Barbarian confirms, Merry continues with a tense voice. *"This is definitely a description of Gruumsh. But i know not of any blade that could possibly belong to him."*

At this moment the innkeeper, mister Hatley, comes down the wooden staircase, the old planks screeching beneath his feet. *"Um this was left in yer room. I don't want no trouble, ya hear? Take yer stuff, don't be blamin' me later!"*

He tosses the backpack on the side of the table, and looks at Thok and Merry.* "Gruumsh came to you in a dream now is it? I got what ye need, leave my serving wench be. Bunch of yer kind *- he nods towards Thok, but it is unclear whether he means adventurers, or Half Orcs, or Barbarians for that matter. -* left it here one night, cuz one o' them died and the others couldn't touch the thing without spewing their guts on the floor. I tried giving it to Ferviel so he can consecrate it or whatever Priests do, but he said there ain't no evil inside it."*

The inkeeper brushes his hands on his apron and begins stuffing his pipe. *"Been keeping it, as a souvenir you see. Wait here.* - Hatley makes his way to one of the back rooms and comes back, dragging a wooden chest on the floor. He opens the lid with his foot, and inside lies a long black blade, with viscous curves along the base. It looks just like the one Thok dreamed. -* Five hundar' gold pieces and it's yours."* Hatley narrows his eyes and brushes his somewhat greasy hair.



***​

The Paladins of Lathander have already assembled, even before dawn has began painting the horizon in shades of pink and orange. The Chirch is light brightly by ever-burning flames, and Lazarus Trimenheim is sitting on one of the benches, reading a book of scripture. Next to him sits Lórquelië, pale and delicate, like a rose in winter, and the silence is only disturbed by the other holy warriors, murmuring prayers. 

*"I am thankful for Mistress Canevia's prompt response to my request. You arriving in the middle of the night, in this part of Muirlane is truly a brave act. We are in dire need of arcane might on this holy assignment, as Lathander be my witness there are horrors in this Valley that cannot be bested by the might of a blade alone."* Lazarus talks without lifting his gaze from the book, armour clad, clean shaven and seemingly fresh although he was already awake when the Elf arrived.

*"I have known the leader of the Incantatrix order for many years - Canevia and I were adventurers together, back when she could do not much but conjure a simple cantrip. I am sure that she has chosen you to aid us for a reason, and I wish not to intrude on your motives and past. Just know, that this task is as dangerous as it is righteous. I cannot guarantee your safety, once we are past that gate."* Lazarus speaks calmly, his finger pointing to where he is reading - a passage of the Morning Prayer. His greatsword rests comfortably next to him, leaning against the bench, the scabbard engraved with gold and silver, as lavishly as the Paladin's armour.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2010)

OOC: Do I have that gold? Oh nevermind.

*"It is from Thok God. It is no use for you. You can't touch it, and it is cursed. You should pay me to take it away!"* protests Thok. *"God told me I should kill whomever had sword. Me no kill if you give willingly."* Thok slowly stands, to his towering heigh, hoping his words were enough to peace the greed of the man


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2010)

*"Thok you speak from the heart and ye speak truly,"* Kye says. 

Turning to mister Hatley he puts on a serious tone.* "Innkeep, ye should be overjoyed to be a part of thy designs of the very gods. And twice over to help those that are here, by the will of the gods, to bring peace to these poor lands."*

*"Yet ye have to indeed survive thy ownself in these times. So what say ye offer over thy precious blade to he who is destined to wield it. And we will promise to protect and provide for you and yours till the lands are wiped clean of evil."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

Hatley rubs his chin, looking at the Helmite and the Barbarian. *"Hmm, yer right. The dead should stay dead. It'd be bad for business if they breached the town. It'd be bad indeed. Fine then, take the blade Half-Orc."* with that he turns around and goes behind the bar. Merry smiles and winks at Kye, as she tends to some newly arrived patrons.

*"Ferviel said ye should get to the Cathedral before Second Bell. So ye'd better finish up yer breakfast and move out, the streets 'all get busy soon."* Hatley shouts as he rubs the bar down with an old looking rag.

As the group returns to have their breakfast, Merry leans in and pulls Thok's sleave, whispering in his ear.* "You dreamed of Jill? I had a dream about her too. I've been having dreams for the past few months. I can't see her face but i know it's her. Sometimes she is doing mischief, other times...* - the girl pauses for a moment. - *I worry about her. Tell me if you dream of anything else, please."*

[sblock=Kye]The morning ritual had went well for Kye, despite the uncomfortable surroundings in the room. Yasaderian had been filled with divine energy, but the priest did not know what effect that had on the weapon. Suddenly he hears words in his mind, a strong voice speaking with the accent of a noble. *"Thine aptitude of the tongue is remarkable. I shall aid you in times when thine foes turn deaf ears to thine preaching."*[/sblock]

[sblock]OK you guys, finish up here and head on to the Cathedral. The backpack is full of Sensalar's equipment, you may do what you wish with it.

Also, Yasaderian is now a + 1, Ghost Touched, Undead Bane, Bastard Sword. it is also an Intelligent item.

Thok's new sword is a + 1 Thundering, Berserker,  Greatsword. The Berserker enchantment can be found in the Magic Item Compendium, page 29. It allows you to deal an extra 1d8 damage while raging. The sword also Nauseates anyone who wields it and is not an Orc of Half Orc.

Theroc: I'll get you a new shiny later on [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2010)

*"Thanks master Hatley."* thanks the half orc as he straps the greatsword scabbard around his chest. 

When Merry pulls his and whispers about the dreams, Thok frowns. *"Thok doesn't know. He's not too good with dreams either. In Thok's dream, little Jill helped Thok, and bothered him at the same time. Little Jill also survived lake witch attacks. Even Kye ran away from Lake Witch, and he's brave. Thok only knows Jill is no common lad."*


----------



## Theroc (Oct 1, 2010)

Alevyth blinked at the scene, though he was glad he didn't have to restrain the orc he'd protected earlier.  Helm must have been watching out for the innkeep himself... or perhaps through the cleric?

As he heard of where Adelaide had gone, the young man rose.   "I believe I will go to see her, as I do not believe I have any business here...  I bid you all a good day, and I look forward to aiding you in battle against the hordes of pitiable undead in the valley."  And with that said, he turned to head over to where Adelaide would be.  Whether he could actually SEE her yet was another matter, but he rather felt that she was his liaison with the Lathandrians... and so he went to where she was to prepare... after all, she would certainly have a better concept of what lay ahead than he.

[sblock=OOC]
Haha, I was kindof wondering about that, but I figured you'd get to me later.  I did vanish after all... though it appears I just missed that one encounter and a bit of discussion... luckily.[/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Oct 2, 2010)

Lórquelië Coranarya extended her hand to embrace the warmth of the flames, but they do not reach her heart. Motionless, she listens to the Paladin. A shiver runs down her spine, cool as the first frost, and the nape of her neck reacts with the slightest shiver, indiscernible to everyone but the most attentive observer, but she can feel the silvery hair of her nape rise. _He thinks I am too weak, too frail. Like a winter rose, he thinks, and he sees me in a castle of stone, all cold and beautiful, protected by stout men in steel, and frozen forever._

Her voice is little more than a whisper, she seems to embrace the silence, hesitant to break it, maybe not strong enough to banish it. She takes care to look slightly past the Paladin. „Indeed, Lord Trimenheim, my mistress is wise and powerful. She has sent me without hesitation, and I will not delay.“ She pauses, thus emphasizing the bluntness of her question: „Where do we start?“

No, Lórquelië had no time for the lesser courteousness of men. In her veins, she was bound by a different sanguine flow, another destiny, ancient and full of mystery. And although her kin was blessed with ages to walk the world, she felt she had no time.

She takes in the church's rosewater smell with a slow, weary breath. The light reflects silver on her dark hair, sending tiny sparks running over the blueish strands. Uneasily, she rearranges her white silken robe, resting her hands in her lap.


----------

